# The [Official] Korean Music Thread || Hosted by Sasori V - - - - - - - Part 19



## Reznor (Nov 20, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Nov 20, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2014)

is this that one hello venus chick

i think that's the group where they have the one girl who looks like Yuri 2.0

also apparently EXID is getting some  online suddenly?

some people are theorizing that it's because men are starting to like Hani but how the hell would it cause such consistent view increases?   I would claim sajaegi but it seems really late for that

either way luv me some exid and up & down grew on me


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 22, 2014)

wat the fuck


----------



## Hustler (Nov 22, 2014)

The World said:


>





Not jelly

You wait you piece of shit. That was supposed to be Enno bait!! 


NudeShroom said:


> is this that one hello venus chick
> 
> i think that's the group where they have the one girl who looks like Yuri 2.0
> 
> ...



Yeah, they call her the YoonYul love child, my bebe 

Apparently Pledis is looking to turn her into a fulltime actress


----------



## Hustler (Nov 22, 2014)

This mo'fucka went hard. I don't blame him.


----------



## The World (Nov 22, 2014)

you come after my choa Leo? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EPU_9kRCvY[/YOUTUBE]

I went hard in da paint nyukka


----------



## Hustler (Nov 22, 2014)

Dat remix

Me feeding Seolhyun


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2014)

So EXID's Hani went viral eh. Good on them.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 22, 2014)

it's so weird.  suddenly a ton of people just agreed she's hot or some shit? 

[YOUTUBE]sYmuYf73UzQ[/YOUTUBE]

sorry leo your bb Mina has disappeared for the year


----------



## The World (Nov 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs_XRraHfwE[/YOUTUBE]

Enno 

those hoodie miniskirts look so gud


----------



## The World (Nov 22, 2014)

why are these maknae so damn cute?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whyLTCcrTns[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GCDaAzgDe8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Nov 22, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Dat remix
> 
> Me feeding Seolhyun



you still haven't woken up from your wet dream yet huh?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 22, 2014)

hyeri is so naturally cute but god that blonde just washed her out lol


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AYALTRxx7E[/YOUTUBE]

d'aww


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2014)

I really wish they would change their name 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IIBVnn4eTM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 23, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AYALTRxx7E[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> d'aww



These two are so goddamn adorable 

and bobby is just great


The World said:


> I really wish they would change their name
> 
> [YOUUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IIBVnn4eTM[/YOUTUBE]



i want to know what kind of name it is, i'm assuming it's some sort of korean word play lol

it's also impossible to not love these guys my god


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 23, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> and bobby is just great



>Still not checking out Ikon

for shame cara


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> These two are so goddamn adorable
> 
> and bobby is just great
> 
> ...



they have alot of charisma and stage presence 

i really do love em



Deputy Myself said:


> >Still not checking out Ikon
> 
> for shame cara



yea for shame cara


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2014)

Leo 

our lovely gurls

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dME1pCQQZQM[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbT1VsU_BC8[/YOUTUBE]

I thought Gayoon died rip

maybe she will come out with a solo like hyuna


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2014)

all of my 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_M1KsVC0Szg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2014)

dance ver

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXv1o9sV1H8#t=82[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2014)

The World said:


> Leo
> 
> our lovely gurls
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dME1pCQQZQM[/YOUTUBE]



Slay you Queens!, slay!!


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2014)

Namjoo, Na Eun and Chorong have amazing legs

Sorry Texas


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2014)

Bomi and Eunji look flawless

almost as good as their secret garden days


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2014)

Eunji is always flawless though


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 24, 2014)

isn't Eunji the korean word for flawless?


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2014)

eunji actually means pretty successful in life

bomi means born in spring

thanks google


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2014)

apparently my korean name would be sun mool


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]1ZxWcaEKFbY[/YOUTUBE]

I love this song/performance so much #guiltypleasures2013

T__T

Ikon pls stick to this kind of music 5ever


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mn0ToZ9ki3Q[/YOUTUBE]

This is giving me diabetes.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 26, 2014)

AKP's clickbait is getting so obnoxious as of late


----------



## Spica (Nov 26, 2014)

As of late. 

Angelababy bein awesome fangirl in Running Man China vs Korea

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCKcPugLCcA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 26, 2014)

well it's been annoying for a while now
but now it's obnoxious
a new day, a new X CELEBRITIES WITH "****"


----------



## Hustler (Nov 27, 2014)

BAP sueing TS apparently



> Major Points:
> The contract is too beneficial to the label, not the members
> 7 year contract from their first release, not when they signed
> 
> TS has yet to comment on the lawsuit


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 27, 2014)

^Sounds good to me.

7 year contract from release...Literally begging for a lawsuit.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHIHCuXKklM[/YOUTUBE]

Snorted some coffee through my nose at 00:25


----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2014)

Alice and new gurl have really nice butts indeed

dat pledis training

should do a dance off with after school


----------



## Hustler (Nov 27, 2014)

Ara leaves and they wiggle wiggle? bitches please 

Queen!!


----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2014)

choa > ara


----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2014)

ohhhhh sheet




bobby is man of the year


----------



## Hustler (Nov 27, 2014)

The World said:


> choa > ara





Not to me


----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Not to me





U FUNNY



*Spoiler*: __ 







ara needs to get on choa's level sun


----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2014)

looks like BAP is getting fucked hard

TS scumbag company


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 27, 2014)

good good

2014 needed another decent scandal
there can never be enough


----------



## Sansa (Nov 27, 2014)

BAP just sued TS Ent

popcorn.gif


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2014)

Amber is getting a solo

Lel, Luna??


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2014)

poor mina lost her father

though it seems that was part of the reason she was missing from schedules, so i'm glad she got to spend time with him rather than being forced to work


----------



## Spica (Nov 30, 2014)

I didn't even know SNSD released new Japanese material....


IN OCTOBER

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WiIDXDQMkY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2014)

Apparently Tiffany has taken over Jessica parts in SNSD songs, also her outfits. Sounds like she wants to be Jessica or something.


----------



## Spica (Nov 30, 2014)

Wuuuuuut? Where is this happening?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 30, 2014)

Dear god, Tffany doing Jessica's adlibs?


----------



## Chloe (Nov 30, 2014)

idc bout kpop anymore til rainbow comes back


----------



## Chloe (Nov 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAUwimJaZKU[/YOUTUBE]

brb crying


----------



## Spica (Dec 1, 2014)

After all these years, Shannon has finally debuted, as a solo than another T-ara member. Good choice, since she's got a good voice but the company should've known better than trying to brand her as an 'IU impersonater' when she's got a more powerful voice than IU.

I hope she does well and get some good songs.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ej7spTBuPA#t=114[/YOUTUBE]

I've been stalking her IG and she's just chilling with Dani.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2014)

Chloe said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAUwimJaZKU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> brb crying



chloe i don't think they're coming back to us


----------



## Spica (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2014)

yea

how dare jessica try to steal the spotlight from the glorious dave chappelle

and did steve baldwin just stumble drunkenly into that pic?


----------



## Spica (Dec 1, 2014)

> a861e9c4jw1emrx24u9mvj20lc0sgjvd
> 
> On November 30th, Senior Manager of Special Events and Sports for the Venetian Casino in Macau Reggie Martin posted a a photo of himself and former Girls’ Generation member Jessica Jung, stating that the singer is ready to start her solo career.
> 
> ...



uuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhh


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2014)

reggie martin sound like a stalker with a taste for that asian fever


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2014)

Chloe said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAUwimJaZKU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> brb crying



bitch you just heard of them or something?




NudeShroom said:


> chloe i don't think they're coming back to us



brb crying


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2014)

Spica said:


> After all these years, Shannon has finally debuted, as a solo than another T-ara member. Good choice, since she's got a good voice but the company should've known better than trying to brand her as an 'IU impersonater' when she's got a more powerful voice than IU.
> 
> I hope she does well and get some good songs.
> 
> ...



she dances as if Boa and Ciara had a baby


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2014)

There's a rumour that Evol might make a comeback soon. Topp Dogg isn't doing well so Stardumb might give the girls a chance.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 1, 2014)

they've been pimping the evol girls into toppdogg mv's as of late


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]yiK9Hnxlgrk[/YOUTUBE]

YG stahp


----------



## Spica (Dec 1, 2014)

Bobby's red jacket........ I have the same one in baby blue ahahahahahaha it's a girls jacket~~~~~~~


----------



## Chloe (Dec 1, 2014)

The World said:


> she dances as if Boa and Ciara had a baby




What comebacks are coming up soon?
Any relevant ones?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 1, 2014)

the fuck tina how do you even recognise clothing isn't it just all like pieces of cloth in particular shapes and colours how is gendered clothing even a thing


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2014)

The World said:


> reggie martin sound like a stalker with a taste for that asian fever



Hello there Reggie!


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> the fuck tina how do you even recognise clothing isn't it just all like pieces of cloth in particular shapes and colours how is gendered clothing even a thing



it's okay wouter

one day you'll get your onesie


----------



## Spica (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Hustler (Dec 2, 2014)

You watch Abnormal Summit??

I hear good things about it, should give it a shot


----------



## Spica (Dec 2, 2014)

I watch it sometimes, but I get really annoyed by some of the things they discuss.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 2, 2014)

The subject or people discussing it??

I watched the RM episode with Angela, she was cute.

Damn this is too adorable


----------



## Spica (Dec 2, 2014)

Well, it's basically when the members are discussing the bad sides of Korea and the Korean MC jumps in and brushes it off with "this is how we do it in this country" and the Korea ego-strokes they sometimes do


----------



## The World (Dec 2, 2014)

and I watched a Happy Together with him the other day(mostly for Yura)

[YOUTUBE]5gHJ42X9DEY[/YOUTUBE]

Sam did say he was two faced 

Sam is a pretty cool dude if a bit overzealous and nerdy


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]6RKtadlkAYk[/YOUTUBE]

hwasa confirmed for greatest idol ever


----------



## The World (Dec 2, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Damn this is too adorable



the most adorable 

thank you kindly


----------



## Hustler (Dec 2, 2014)

Tiffany collaborating with John Legend? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA




NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]6RKtadlkAYk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> hwasa confirmed for greatest idol ever



Solar!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 2, 2014)

should have known you'd like solar, considering she seems like derpy version of Jei


----------



## Hustler (Dec 2, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> should have known you'd like solar, considering she seems like derpy version of Jei



Yesssssssssssss!! You see it too 

Her vocals doe <3


----------



## The World (Dec 2, 2014)

Leo stop tring to steal my biases 



NudeShroom said:


> should have known you'd like solar, considering she seems like derpy version of Jei



Jei lacks a powerful voice

Solar does not

even that fool jung joo young was impressed


----------



## Hustler (Dec 2, 2014)

The World said:


> Leo stop tring to steal my biases



??

We don't even have the same biases



Jung Joon Young is great btw

And should have won

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50ywYTKpIic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Dec 2, 2014)

not doubting his skills

just noting how much of a derp he is


----------



## The World (Dec 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvlJoXm_Ga4[/YOUTUBE]

solar my derp queen leader


----------



## Spica (Dec 3, 2014)

SM wants to put out more solo acts, lost my interest immediately after they said Taeyeon. 

I want to hear new solo talents from SM, not the same old, boring voice.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 3, 2014)

more Henry pls

IM TWAPPED
IM TWAPPED

if only SM solo acts did as well as YG projects
actually idk how good either of those do
I tend to like the YG stuff better though
so that should count for something


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 3, 2014)

why is this thread not worshipping sojin during problem

[YOUTUBE]6FYjIXaJJZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2014)

cot dayum yura and sojin's legs and booty in dem short booty shorts


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2014)

I think I might care more for the acoustic versions they release than the actual regular songs they do 

choa yuna jimin subunit I approve 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8pf2_rNBB8[/YOUTUBE]

Choa's voice 

also reposting better quality vid since cara's got taken down 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pR5hPl8ZMEQ[/YOUTUBE]

I just realized all of Girls Day have nice legs 

no wonder they have so many stans(jimin )

I'm glad they didn't do another boy's day, that shit was too horrifying the first time around 

Ailee really carried the problem song doe

also noticed alot of ikon fangirls in the crowd


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 4, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> why is this thread not worshipping sojin during problem
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6FYjIXaJJZE[/YOUTUBE]



Where's link, I need to worship


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2014)

not sure if you want 

but I ain't picky 

was she trying to channel minzy, a stripper and jo kwon all in the same dance? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jl4_XeVXq9Q[/YOUTUBE]

second vid not as good as original but at least she credited the choreographer 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YquweXT_Rbk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2014)

Hyeri singing the same song as Ailee, not a good idea

Sojin 

Exo won the artist of the year? Lel, Iu? Even Taeyang deserved it more than them.


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2014)

for what?

how are they even still relevant this year besides members leaving and hating their company? lel


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2014)

2ne1 didn't win shit for their flawless album, tears were shed.

And Sistar won the best female group with Touch my body..

I'd rather my AOA babies with Miniskirt


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2014)

ehhh I have no problem with Sistar winning 

AoA winning would have been my preference too

2ne1 didn't win anything?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2014)

Nah, then again they didn't attend.

Though I'm biased, Taeyang shouldn't have won the best male vocalist, Exo shouldn't have won the Artist of the year and Sistar shouldn't have won the best girl group.

Dat Bobby and Mino x Iu were cute.


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2014)

AoA did so much this year doesn't make sense why they wouldn't win 

maybe they will get it next year

what does everyone got against Taeyang?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2014)

??

I love Taeyang and BB, but he was up against K.will and Wheesung. To win the best vocalist against them is..

I'm happy he won anyway

Miniskirt > Dog poop dance/Touch my badaaaaay


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2014)

dog piss dance ain't an easy dance to do

they don't even have big butts but I think they pulled it off nicely

I agree miniskirt and short hair > touch my body doe


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2014)

Sistar members wish against this





Hustler said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Marcellina said:


> That's probably the single only picture I've seen of her with just her face lol





Choa said:


> You probably only look for pictures of her ass you pervert





Marcellina said:


> Bonjour
> 
> 
> I don't look for anything. I follow that fiddle guy on tumblr and every time he posts her it's always of her ass



I           died


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2014)

I wanna be unbanned from the FC already


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2014)

2ne1 not winning Female Artist was a joke. Come Back Home, MTBD, Gotta Be You and If I were You all did well and were easily the best female idol songs this year.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 4, 2014)

I love come back home 


Hyorin what are you doing
Hyorin stahp
Hyorin pls


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2014)

no push it up farther


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 4, 2014)

well I guess we can conclude they're probably real


----------



## Sansa (Dec 4, 2014)

Looks like Bobby has been sneak dissing a ton of boy groups and rap monster 

He went out of the way to tell everyone but Zico, P.O, B.I, and Mino to back off

First they stole choreography, now one of the members is sneak dissing 

What a hyperpleb group


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2014)

More like people are reaching 


Soo pretty!!!


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2014)

> "They call me a monster, I never called myself that. If talent were looks, I'm Won Bin in front of bulletproof glass"



This is what Bobby "dissed" Rap Monster with. Boo fucking who, if you think this is a diss then you never heard a proper rap song.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 5, 2014)

yeah as much as I'd like to see bobby actually diss someone this just seems.. unimportant?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2014)

Kpop fans are so overly sensitive. my god.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 5, 2014)

you listen to kpop

da fuck do you know


----------



## The World (Dec 5, 2014)

you listen to jpop

literally scumtier


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmSKTe_xxp4[/YOUTUBE]

Halp, which group is this? Don't recognize. 

Also
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92DHfaBCmIs[/YOUTUBE]

Lel.


----------



## Jonghyun (Dec 6, 2014)

^ Heard Hitchhiker's song is CRAZY hard in Superstar SM. The MV quirks me in a good way tho


----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2014)

that video and song is like humanity's collective brain melting on acid


----------



## Spica (Dec 6, 2014)

Anyone due for comeback in January? I vaguely remember last year we were revolutionized by IGAB, but it was apparently 2013. Damn, can't believe it's been two years.


----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2014)

Spica said:


> Anyone due for comeback in January? *I vaguely remember last year we were revolutionized by IGAB*, but it was apparently 2013. Damn, can't believe it's been two years.





wat


----------



## Spica (Dec 6, 2014)

The World said:


> wat



Doht yout nawt reminisce that enchanting melody, how it embraced our hearts and ears, thy Globe?


----------



## Jonghyun (Dec 7, 2014)

Spica said:


> Anyone due for comeback in January? I vaguely remember last year* we were revolutionized by IGAB*, but it was apparently 2013. Damn, can't believe it's been two years.



IGAB's whack. Every time I listen to it is like the first time, both in a good and bad way lmao

But anyway. Hm, an SM solo perhaps? If those rumours have basis, maybe an EXO comeback (with that fancy trailer they showed in MAMA and everything).


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 7, 2014)

eh
Ikon should debut around jan/feb
other than that idk
EXO comeback?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2014)

Exo is coming back with what looks like an exo suit theme. Looks cool.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Em5SNFidelM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Dec 7, 2014)

>tfw no one is ever going to give IGAB credit


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 7, 2014)

what's there to credit?
The song was tryhard as fuck.


----------



## Spica (Dec 7, 2014)

IGAB is catchy as fuck, confusing as fuck and tryhard as fuck. I wish they were more tongue-in-cheek with it, but SM seemed to think it was also gangsta as fuck. 

But you guys gotta admit you've never heard anything like IGAB before.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 7, 2014)

well yeah, obviously
I'll say again what I said when the song was released, Kpop is the wrong genre for actually experimental stuff like IGAB.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2014)

Spica said:


> *IGAB is catchy as fuck, confusing as fuck and tryhard as fuck.* I wish they were more tongue-in-cheek with it, but SM seemed to think it was also gangsta as fuck.
> 
> But you guys gotta admit you've never heard anything like IGAB before.



I agree wit dis 

at least it gave us this


----------



## Jonghyun (Dec 8, 2014)

The song itself makes me want to skip it, but watching it with the video is an experience. I'm a sucker for colour explosion and pretty girls surrounded with pretty things.

BTW 

*HAPPY 24th** (23rd int'l age) BIRTHDAY TO SHINee's CHOI MINHO (12/09)*

(i know, the shawol bias is very strong here)


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 8, 2014)

Minho getting old


----------



## Sansa (Dec 8, 2014)

> On December 8th, Cube Entertainment announced that they would be starting a new project by debuting the first multi-national girl group under the name of CLC in early 2015.
> 
> CLC, also known as “Cube Girls,” will be the first girl group from Cube Entertainment since the debut of 4Minute five years ago. Although specific, concrete details of the group and their debut haven’t been revealed yet, netizens have put together a list of potential members and gathered information about the group.
> The members are said to have gone through approximately two to four years of training and are still going through intensive evaluations.
> ...



**


----------



## minniehyunnie (Dec 9, 2014)

My Minho-oppa is getting old XDDDD

When is Sulli gonna come back? 

If this FC needs joinage, I'd like to do so~


----------



## Spica (Dec 9, 2014)

Choa said:


> **



Saw this on Soompi FB. I was so excited to see a Thai member debuting soon, only to read the comments, where racist Koreaboo idiots mistook her as white and cried white privilege (note: she's full Thai bitches).


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2014)

I actually recognized her as Thai after seeing her picture 

either way guys

Ravi released a diss track back at Bobby 

Miyazaki live PSX panel footage



			
				Reddit said:
			
		

> That's right, my occupation is an idol
> But you're also a fuckin' idol
> To others, we're the same so acting like you're different and dissing us is disgusting so cut it out, right?
> I acknowledge that I'm in a boy group, I do the clock dance
> ...


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

Lol

I just want Zico to join in and eat Bobby

Dissing people pre-debut, talk about cry for attention


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

The lyrics make perfect sense

And things not translating word for word is a given


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2014)

Meh

Alright lyrics, but he can't rap


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2014)

he should have really just ignored it lmao


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 9, 2014)

You know what, good on Cube for actually investing into making their trainees/idols untarnished beacons of humanity


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2014)

YG needs to have a meeting, tell his idols to tone it down alittle.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 9, 2014)

yeah at this point the companies are like polar opposites of eachother


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2014)

rumors that Tao and a Korean member are leaving EXO


----------



## Spica (Dec 9, 2014)

December come henceforth with thy juicy scandals to ring in 2015.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 10, 2014)

tao and chanyeol obvs


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2014)

Tao leaving would be a riot for his anti's esp since he's been shading Kris and Luhan.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 10, 2014)

anti's are so interesting
I remember early 2010 when I'd seek out suju anti videos/blogs and I'd be really sad and confused


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2014)

I feel it's immaturity but it's more than that. People physically want lives destroyed. It's really messed.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 10, 2014)

love and hate are two sides of the same coin bruh


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2014)

you read that on a fortune cookie?

I just threw mine away


----------



## Spica (Dec 10, 2014)

Heard rumours Jessica snatched Tyler from Gillian during their engagement. If true, then _daaaaaaaaaamn_.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 10, 2014)

And I heard rumours that Yura is gay

But neither of those are true now are they


----------



## Sansa (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 10, 2014)

Choa said:


> And I heard rumours that Yura is gay
> 
> But neither of those are true now are they



Well...


----------



## Spica (Dec 10, 2014)

Choa said:


> And I heard rumours that Yura is gay
> 
> But neither of those are true now are they



2014 isn't over yet!!! 

Keep believing!!


Cara!!!!


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2014)

yura is somethingsomethingsexual

as am I


----------



## Hustler (Dec 10, 2014)

Bumkey caught dealing drugs


----------



## Queen Vag (Dec 10, 2014)

Spica said:


> Heard rumours Jessica snatched Tyler from Gillian during their engagement. If true, then _daaaaaaaaaamn_.


Hes got hot bitches fighting over him. Must be great being rich, cuz he was not blessed in the looks department


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 11, 2014)

implying correlation equals causation


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2014)

Spica said:


> Heard rumours Jessica snatched Tyler from Gillian during their engagement. If true, then _daaaaaaaaaamn_.



The rumour was that a Korean "trainee" had an affair with him but it's kinda clear that Jessica is the one.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 11, 2014)

its funny because whenever I see pictures of jessica these days she looks really fucking tiny

ever since that pic of her with the black folk
fucking midgets
was she always a midget?


----------



## Queen Vag (Dec 11, 2014)

Someone I know who saw her in person said she's unbelievably tiny, a lot smaller than you would imagine, maybe around 5'2"/157 cm or so


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 11, 2014)

the truth about korean idols


----------



## Sansa (Dec 11, 2014)

?

I thought it was known that Jessica isn't tall?

Sooyoung is the tallest in Soshi and she's only 5'7


----------



## Naruhinasasusaku12 (Dec 11, 2014)

what's the heck ???????????????????????????


----------



## Queen Vag (Dec 11, 2014)

I think Jessicas given height from SM is like 5'4" or so
Which is a lie

No company lies about the height of their idols like YG though. They really tried selling the idea that Taeyang is 5'7"


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2014)

Yg claimed Gd was 5'10. Lol. He's barely taller than Taeyang.


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]dUrk05XbJJ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koguryo (Dec 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]7g5P4c-yhTo[/YOUTUBE]

It's about that time of year where I post my only time on tv with Secret(minus Hyosung) 

Still hate DJ Koo


----------



## Spica (Dec 12, 2014)

kog, which one are you again?


----------



## koguryo (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm obviously Bang Yong Guk 

But 6:48 and around 7:40ish.


----------



## Queen Vag (Dec 12, 2014)

Wah that's really cool koguryo 

Ughhhh that Infinite teaser
Why is Hoya so perfect


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 13, 2014)

ok i kinda want to see that infinite song
seems like a cool collab

also its been way too long since hoya and dongwoo had normal hair
shame about L's blond there though


----------



## Queen Vag (Dec 13, 2014)

L's blonde hair was a dark time 
hes got such a pretty face and that hair did not suit him at all


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 13, 2014)

yeah pitch black suits him the best
this is most of inpinit actually
except the gyu
the gyu needs anything but black to look amazing

I fucking love sunggyu


----------



## Queen Vag (Dec 13, 2014)

Ugh Gyu is so handsome
I remember the first time I saw an Infinite video, it was The Chaser, and in the beginning of the video where he walks up and starts singing I was like who the hell is this gorgeous specimen and why am I just now seeing him for the first time

I actually find him the best looking in Infinite


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 13, 2014)

it's thanks to his superpower
where everything he wears looks flawless

I actually hated him until Be Mine
then in be mine I thought he was Woohyun so I continued hating him until I realised
I had Woohyun and Sunggyu switched the entire time

Woohyun you bland shit.


----------



## Queen Vag (Dec 13, 2014)

Lmao

Goddammit Woohyun, you basic bitch


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 13, 2014)

I remember watching that toheart thing he did with Key

I laughed for like 10 minutes
because that's how long the fucking video lasted
what a waste of time


----------



## Queen Vag (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh my god my roommate showed that to me when it came out 
Come on girl, love is so delicious
Come on girl, love is so nutritious

Now all that was missing was them coming out and saying the video was a CF for some new Lotte cereal, it reeked a cheesy mess


----------



## Hustler (Dec 13, 2014)

For Cara boss



Stacking!! 

In before Warudo steals Cara's bias 

Hyejeong ruining my list. Someone had this pic in Dota and I was like wow!

Now I can't choose between Mina and her



You guys can fight for your Seolhyun and Choa


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 13, 2014)

who is that girl with the boobs


----------



## Hustler (Dec 13, 2014)

Yezi from Fiestar


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 13, 2014)

whats the best 3 fiestar songs?
I'll check them out


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2014)

Damn Hani's legs from Exid are glorious

Hyejeong has been looking good recently. Imo it's the hair change. Remember when people said AOA had mediocre looks?? Eating their words now that they're popular.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 13, 2014)

people said that?
but Choa is in that group

[YOUTUBE]sYmuYf73UzQ[/YOUTUBE]

jesus christ this video
it's official
onesies are my number one weakness

down penis


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2014)

Lol the way to wouter's pants has been identified.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 13, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> whats the best 3 fiestar songs?
> I'll check them out


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVLXrjhw_xk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72se2qL33y4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyu_ne_cmy8[/YOUTUBE]


Ennoea said:


> Damn Hani's legs from Exid are glorious
> 
> Hyejeong has been looking good recently. Imo it's the hair change. Remember when people said AOA had mediocre looks?? Eating their words now that they're popular.



Their debut pics didn't do them justice though. The image change really worked wonders for them.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2014)

Too much photoshop


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 13, 2014)

i wish fiestar would just come back and have the entire song be yezi

it would be amazing


----------



## Spica (Dec 13, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> [YOUTUBE]sYmuYf73UzQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> jesus christ this video
> it's official
> ...



i like how choa couldn't shake her booty in rhytm with the others 

strugglecity


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 13, 2014)

only kgirl group to this day who managed to shake their asses in a non cringey way was kara


----------



## The World (Dec 13, 2014)

Spica said:


> i like how choa couldn't shake her booty in rhytm with the others
> 
> strugglecity



none of them had synchronicity 

they were just goofing around



NudeShroom said:


> i wish fiestar would just come back and have the entire song be yezi
> 
> it would be amazing



was just watching some fiestar

yezi never played bowling

managed to beat linzy and cheksa the supposed pros with a few strikes


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 13, 2014)

so this topic came up when i was talking to cara and I started wondering
what would be the better ship for aoa jimin to be in

bts jimin for glorious jimin^2 action
or ikon jinhwan cus rumours of them dating


----------



## The World (Dec 13, 2014)

i remember seeing a pic of them awhile back

i think someone said they might be cousins or just friends lol



then they made fun of his height


----------



## The World (Dec 13, 2014)

deez girls too cute

Miyazaki onstage demo of the Chalice Dungeon


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 14, 2014)

I see what you posted and counter with Jongguk


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

from bts?

no one can beat his cuteness and dance charisma


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 14, 2014)

jesus christ choa is miniature

so kawai 

wait choa is in my age range
must waifu
if only because I would literally dwarf her


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2014)

Lol you'd dwarf them all. The tallest are like 5'5


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 14, 2014)

yes but choamin are like 5'0 at most.
I actually had a gf once who was in the 5'3 range
that was cute


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

choa is like 5'2

seolhyun is 5'5

hyejeong is like 5'6 or 5'7


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 14, 2014)

choa is not 5'2


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 14, 2014)

I actually do have difficulties telling small heights apart 

small heights is anything below 6 feet


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

wait





The World said:


> wait





of not being above 6 feet


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 14, 2014)

considering how hyejeong dwarfs all of them pretty hard, definitely 5'6 or 5'7

girl easily has half a foot on choa and jimin

and lol i should make a gif of chanmi doing the go crazy dance


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

Leo I see you lurking you bitch 

why is bomi so adorable? 

and chorongs baby laugh 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEwas-FraIU[/YOUTUBE]

I think Naeun might be legit autistic

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcygtIgrlNs[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldzYFNF5WWM[/YOUTUBE]

this was one of the best weekly idols 

choa was such a hit 

and I didn't even realize it first why she was on the ground like that and jimin was bouncing up and down so as not to reveal their true heights 

why they so conscientiousness about their heights? they should embrace their petiteness 

choa bowing her head in shame only made her look smaller


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 14, 2014)

The World said:


> Leo I see you lurking you bitch
> 
> why is bomi so adorable?
> 
> ...



clicked to check if naeun could possibly be more autistic than seohyun

got stuck on bomi being perfect and best apink member


----------



## Hustler (Dec 14, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> best apink member


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 14, 2014)

just statin facts


----------



## Hustler (Dec 14, 2014)

NO NO NO!!

Eunji is the greatest!


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

she just got bumped to second


----------



## Hustler (Dec 14, 2014)

No one is bumping the queen of Apink who single-handedly carried them to relevancy


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

damn Leo that part of Secret Garden just makes me melt

okay you got me


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 14, 2014)

bomi would have if eunji failed


----------



## Hustler (Dec 14, 2014)

Yass, keep whoreshipping the queen



Scary how much Solar reminds me of Jeisus





NudeShroom said:


> bomi would have if eunji failed


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

so naeun has crazy fire powers and gains retard strength huh?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 14, 2014)

more kpop qts


----------



## Sansa (Dec 14, 2014)

Jesus Christ Who You? is such a good song


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]R3OxxzyWeC8[/YOUTUBE]

this is actually pretty cool to watch



they explain how TKD works and how points are given, and have little competitions

if you watch the sparring episode, it's only really worth watching taemi vs feeldog however, unless you want to aww at the kids

bomi is also in the sparring episode, but she doesn't go too hard on the old guy


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

yea I've seen that before because bomi is always showing off her TKD


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 14, 2014)

yeah i was searching for her earlier and got hooked on watching all this


----------



## Spica (Dec 14, 2014)

the hell is/was this


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

t-ara really scraping the bottom of the barrel of concepts huh


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 14, 2014)

lol chansung is actually decent at TKD

also he's actually tall, the only one who is not being dwarfed by Julien


----------



## Sansa (Dec 14, 2014)

Spica said:


> the hell is/was this



What album was this?


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2QmBjZdars#t=135[/YOUTUBE]

Lime was like the only one who sounded good

Hello Venus washed up already 

at least new blond hair girl is cute and got a nice bod

and jesus Yooyoung is a giant, guess she still had more growing to do


----------



## Queen Vag (Dec 14, 2014)

The World said:


> t-ara really scraping the bottom of the barrel of concepts huh



With their reputation in Korea as it is they gotta try every last one 
Realistically, I hope they find success someday, and restore some semblance of their reputation from before 

I don't think they will though


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

cara how can a woman close to 30 be so qt?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eS7rGBW8uOw[/YOUTUBE]

and hyeri's look after they shat on her bad aegyo 

what am I watching 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=426UtZ-sQjE[/YOUTUBE]

they were pretty good


----------



## Sansa (Dec 14, 2014)

It's sad

T-Ara were a 2nd tier group before the Hwayoung thing

And they just never recovered, they continued to make good music, but they were and still are hated in Korea

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5ezmrOSCDw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

you wonder why zico is even in a group

i guess he gets more fame that way


----------



## Queen Vag (Dec 14, 2014)

T-ara 

Yeah it sucks, and then it came out that the whole thing was a misunderstanding and that Hwayoung wasnt completely innocent but the damage was already done

Now they have to work twice as hard to make up for everything, only to be continuously shat on by knetz 

Oh well, Sexy Love is still my shit


----------



## Jonghyun (Dec 15, 2014)

Yesterday was Onew's birthday!!!

*HAPPY 26th** (25th int'l age) BIRTHDAY TO SHINee's LEE JINKI (12/14)*


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mq-aVCUs2Q0[/YOUTUBE]

I wasn't feeling it in the beginning but I started digging it halfway through

MV is pretty sloppy doe like with that weird fishbowl lens(lel?) and those girls behind GD 

and GD need to stop squatting


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 15, 2014)

i honestly want to watch this just to see what they do for CL's lesbian admirers

edit: lmao and nothing

she just has a watergun


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

she was in and out with that line

barely even noticed it


----------



## Spica (Dec 15, 2014)

Wonder how much YG paid Skrillex to let them join in.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2014)

Val said:


> T-ara
> 
> Yeah it sucks, and then it came out that the whole thing was a misunderstanding and that Hwayoung wasnt completely innocent but the damage was already done
> 
> ...



The bigger issue was their music remained the same when the trend changed. They still keep releasing odd music. Girls day for instance get what kind of music is popular now and are doing well off it. T-ara need to go back to their Bo Peep days.


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

bo beep was so fucking retarded 

but it was pretty catchy


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 15, 2014)

im your boyfriends gay crush


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm your pansexual's pan(???) crush


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 15, 2014)

its funny cus thats like life sized


----------



## Chloe (Dec 15, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mq-aVCUs2Q0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I wasn't feeling it in the beginning but I started digging it halfway through
> 
> ...



The streets of Korea must have been so rough :'(

no but really what was that?

CL looked like one of those background bitches in Tokyo Drift


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> its funny cus thats like life sized



I would keep Choa in my back pocket so she has an easier time getting around 



Chloe said:


> The streets of Korea must have been so rough :'(



at least CL is strapped


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 15, 2014)

oh hey chloe
ur still alive
excellent
have some rep


----------



## Chloe (Dec 15, 2014)

rep


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

oh hey chloe



cara come out come out and play


----------



## Chloe (Dec 15, 2014)

ze boobies


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

i demand you abuse ur mod powa and make this into a smiley


----------



## Chloe (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

the queen and her subby beta ass bisches


----------



## Jonghyun (Dec 15, 2014)

FINALLY MAN



Can't wait~


----------



## Spica (Dec 15, 2014)

Was wondering who the hell Diplo is and why he was DJing with CL and stuff.

Then I remembered where i've seen his name before

Awesome as fuck

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmLMPFXzBLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Dec 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mq-aVCUs2Q0&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

Kwon Jiyong 

I fucking wish I could meet Zico and GD 

I'd fucking cry when I saw them

CL though omg 

G to the D friend!


----------



## Hustler (Dec 15, 2014)

Use the gif you pleb


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Use the gif you pleb


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 16, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Use the gif you pleb



I feel like I should know who this is


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2014)

cara would be disappoint son

[YOUTUBE]DrQhdGj9raQ[/YOUTUBE]

this was cute

i wish cops were this cool in 'murica

best rookie girl group of 2013


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 16, 2014)

absolutely useless


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]DrQhdGj9raQ[/YOTUBE]
> 
> this was cute
> 
> ...



haha i'm happy that Bestie and EXID are at least both making it

[YOUTUBE]enrUVf_JTz8[/YOUTUBE]

just now with dahye solji and hyerin


----------



## Spica (Dec 16, 2014)

What is the name of that girl with the strange mouth?


----------



## Sansa (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Spica (Dec 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfnCoAhHT_4[/YOUTUBE]

Jackson and Youngji


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> haha i'm happy that Bestie and EXID are at least both making it
> 
> [YOUTUBE]enrUVf_JTz8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> just now with dahye solji and hyerin



u forgot uji 

but yes the cream of the crop 

guys what do you think the best year for girl groups debut were?

2006:
- Brown Eyed Girls

2007
- Wonder Girls
- Kara
- Girls' Generation
- Sunny Hill

2008
- Davichi

2009
- After School
- 2NE1
- 4Minute
- LPG
- T-ara
- F(x)
- Secret
- Rainbow

2010
- Sistar
- Miss A
- Girl's Day
- Nine Muses

2011
- Dal★Shabet
- RaNia
- A Pink
- Stellar
- C-Real

2012
- Spica
- EXID
- Hello Venus
- Sunny Days
- Glam
- Crayon Pop
- AOA
- Tiny-G
- FIESTAR
- 15&

2013
- Purplay
- Ladies' Code
- BESTie
- Wa$$up
- TINT

2014
- 1PS
- Bob Girls
- Mamamoo
- Ye-A
- A.Kor
- Red Velvet
- 4L
- Laboum
- Purfles
- Lovelyz


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 16, 2014)

2014 is actually the worst

2009 for best by a large margin

guys help
who do i stan in aoa

i cant choose between jimin and mina


----------



## Spica (Dec 16, 2014)

2009 definitely best.

I want to say 2013 but Wouter and Cara stan everybody in there  so I will go with 2014.


----------



## Queen Vag (Dec 16, 2014)

2009 for sure

All the 2014 debut groups are nugus to me including Red Velvet


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2014)

The World said:


> u forgot uji
> 
> but yes the cream of the crop



uji is an original member lmao


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2014)

I knew dat 

[YOUTUBE]iqSttC_HdHY[/YOUTUBE]

JK making me proud 

[YOUTUBE]AGkF6kGmrBY[/YOUTUBE]

kookie impressing dem black folk


----------



## scriptblossom (Dec 16, 2014)

2009 and 2010. Leaning more towards 09 but 2010 was also solid. After that... all the new groups just became weird acronyms...


----------



## Hustler (Dec 16, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> guys help
> who do i stan in aoa
> 
> i cant choose between jimin and mina



Mina!



2007 is legendary and 2009 for 2ne1


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2014)

it's funny how jackson is like super on point on stage

but when you take him off stage he turns into a professional dork


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 16, 2014)

yeah mina is something else
also she's the bassist
thats hot


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2014)

Leo trying to pimp mina out 

when the answer is clear already


----------



## Hustler (Dec 16, 2014)

The World said:


> Leo trying to pimp mina out
> 
> when the answer is clear already



Bitch pls! I don't need to pimp her out, her looks speaks volumes. 

Also, Wouter asked Jimin or Mina. Ha!! shut your 30 year old trap.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 17, 2014)

Do her stylists even get paid?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 17, 2014)

She looks cute lol


----------



## Sansa (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Hustler (Dec 17, 2014)

You're judging that outfit, look at what Rita is wearing

This guy


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Bitch pls! I don't need to pimp her out, her looks speaks volumes.
> 
> Also, Wouter asked Jimin or Mina. Ha!! shut your 30 year old trap.





dis young blood(but not really u old as fuck) fittin to get the taste smacked out his mouf



Hustler said:


> You're judging that outfit, look at what Rita is wearing
> 
> This guy



rita always looks off to me somehow

at first glance she looks sexy but then I linger on her face and it starts to look like what u brits call a munter or slag or sumfin


----------



## Hustler (Dec 17, 2014)

The World said:


> dis young blood(but not really u old as fuck) fittin to get the taste smacked out yo mouf



I'm not as old you cuntwaffle



Put your hands on me and Yasha will eat your butt cheeks


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2014)

yasha is afraid of his own shadow much less black people 



up your game before coming after the top dogg Leo 

king kong ain't got shit on me



STRAYA CUNT

SARAN~GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY



stars that thread u got in a11 



shitposting at it's finest 

luv it


----------



## Hustler (Dec 17, 2014)

Yasha has cannibalistic tendencies.

I wouldn't insult him unless your name is Leo.


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2014)

now u switch to a jieun avy?

coni is that u ?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 17, 2014)

Whats wrong with Jieun?

Lol isn't that Deffcon?


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2014)

yea coni has a huge crush on jieun


----------



## Hustler (Dec 17, 2014)

Coni = Deffcon? 

Lol, he has a crush on everyone who guests on Weekly idol. Jieun is so beautiful though.

Random but, friend is playing Drake's "Over" and the lyrics are "I know way too many people here right now. I didn't know last year. Who the fuck ya'll?" 

Wtf 

Thank god we can't understand Kpop


----------



## Sansa (Dec 17, 2014)

Hustler said:


> You're judging that outfit, look at what Rita is wearing
> 
> This guy



The difference is Rita rocks it


----------



## Sansa (Dec 17, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Random but, friend is playing Drake's "Over" and the lyrics are "I know way too many people here right now. I didn't know last year. Who the fuck ya'll?"
> 
> Wtf
> 
> Thank god we can't understand Kpop



It simply means he's become so famous so fast that his social network has grown faster than he could keep up with/track of.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 17, 2014)

why is aoa so perfect ;A;


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2014)

cuz they're angels duh


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 17, 2014)

those were their debut promotional pics right?
those look terrible


----------



## Hustler (Dec 17, 2014)

Choa said:


> The difference is Rita rocks it



Yeah and Dara doesn't



Choa said:


> It simply means he's become so famous so fast that his social network has grown faster than he could keep up with/track of.



I know too many people here now. Who the fuck ya'll?

Wouldnt the more appopriate lyrics be "where the fuck did ya'll come from?"


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 17, 2014)

people incorporating street slang or whatever into their songs = bad lyrics now?

mk


----------



## Hustler (Dec 17, 2014)

Is it street slang? 

Idk, not from Murrica.

But if you know the people then why would you ask who they are


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 17, 2014)

eh

whatever

so guys I feel like we should make a shrine where we can pray to Mina


----------



## Spica (Dec 17, 2014)

Whatchu guys talking about

Leggo is totally authentic Murican streetspeak, gangsta as shit brothas


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 17, 2014)

that. outfit.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]qzQiE-VpqlU[/YOUTUBE]

watched this for a few minutes

lol@ yugyeom towering over them


----------



## Sansa (Dec 17, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Yeah and Dara doesn't



Exactamundo


----------



## Spica (Dec 17, 2014)

#TAENGTUMMYGATE

It's about ethics in SNS picture upload ethics.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 17, 2014)

nuh uh it's about corruption in idol media reporting that chooses to make a big deal out of something that doesn't fit their fedora infested ideals


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 18, 2014)

I could get behind this, if it weren't for the Sojin shrine I have in my back yard.

I can't pray to more than one Goddess after all.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mg8emSkETM[/YOUTUBE]

So pretty.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IV7-j4TsZ-g[/YOUTUBE]

Where's dat Yejin


----------



## Sansa (Dec 19, 2014)

ORGR (T-Ara) is so good


----------



## Spica (Dec 19, 2014)

You can't just say that and not embed it, you noob.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPcZub8AXAo[/YOUTUBE]
Teener calling me a noob


----------



## Spica (Dec 19, 2014)

I watched through the entire thing. Jiyeon had so little lines lmao 

Even Boram had more.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 19, 2014)

I know 

Boram needs the lines anyway, she's the untalented one in her family


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 20, 2014)

why do you want the untalented ones to get lines?


----------



## The World (Dec 20, 2014)

what the fuck korea


----------



## Sansa (Dec 20, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> why do you want the untalented ones to get lines?



Exposure 

Her and Qri got like 0 lines before the hwayoung thing


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 20, 2014)

Are we in the idol business or in the music business


----------



## The World (Dec 20, 2014)

this is best korea so def idol


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 20, 2014)

Why can't we have both


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 20, 2014)

^
^What's Qri supposed  to do with lines anyway, her singing isn't even mediocre, not that T-ara got to where it currently is due to vocal ability anyway. Now that I think about it, it's actually hard to find a more useless idol than Qri.


I'll always wonder whether Hong Jin Young would've followed thru if Yura didn't pull back


----------



## The World (Dec 20, 2014)

that's why we have groups like spica


----------



## Sansa (Dec 20, 2014)

T-Ara got to where they got cause the members who carry the group, carry the group hard as fuck.
They consistently make hits and 8/10 tracks.

That being said, Taengu is getting criticism for advertising a shirt with all the GG members except Sica on it.

People need to get over Sica not being in GG anymore, the situation was messy and all you can do is speculate why she was kicked because both sides have conflicting stories.
She's on to other things now and they need to support her instead of bitching at SM and GG>


----------



## Sansa (Dec 20, 2014)

So, did Hyosung get implants or did her boobs just grow over years cause she was pretty average before


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 20, 2014)

implying idols would ever surgically alter their looks


----------



## Spica (Dec 20, 2014)

Stars, a woman does not always have to get surgery to make her assets seem bigger. 

I AM NOT SAYING THEY'RE NATURAL. But.....!


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 20, 2014)

muh padded bras


----------



## Hustler (Dec 20, 2014)

Nah she always had the bust, she just embraces it more now.


----------



## The World (Dec 20, 2014)

cause Leo on his "stalk em when they young" game

"these trainees had this and this breasticle sizes" 

for science of course


----------



## Hustler (Dec 20, 2014)

She was like 21 when she debuted lol


----------



## Hustler (Dec 21, 2014)

You know it 



Wait, you're 30 and you stan Seolhyun


----------



## Sansa (Dec 21, 2014)

The World said:


> nah Korea counts you already being born as 1 year and whenever the new year comes around you add another year regardless of what month you were born in



If you're born in late December you'll be considered 2 years older than you are because 
1) Koreans already count you as a year old when you're born
and 
2) Your age automatically increases by 1 every time the lunar new year comes around

Your Korean age is your actual + 2 until your birthday comes around and then when it does, it becomes your actual age +1.

Therefore, the only way your Korean age can permanently be your actual age +2 is if you were born in late December.

For Example, Taecyeon is 27 in Korea and 25 everywhere else (Born on December 27th)

But Jiyeon is only 22 in Korea and 21 everywhere else (Born June 7th)


----------



## Hustler (Dec 21, 2014)

The World said:


> dat hyejeong doe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yass!!

What a glorious goddess


----------



## Queen Vag (Dec 21, 2014)

Hyejeongs legs 

Gimme gimme


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2014)

taec rapping on full moon for sunmi 

that was 

bad


----------



## koguryo (Dec 21, 2014)

Isn't someone here from Virginia?


----------



## Jimin (Dec 21, 2014)

Seolhyun working out...


----------



## The World (Dec 21, 2014)

2NE1 crush album ranked in rolling stones best pop albums of 2014

you go girls 

wait charli XCX #1 wut? I mean I don't hate her but rally?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 22, 2014)

The World said:


> 2NE1 crush album ranked in rolling stones best pop albums of 2014
> 
> you go girls
> 
> wait charli XCX #1 wut? I mean I don't hate her but rally?



Apperantly her album was great
have you listened to the entire album?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2014)

of course not

isn't fancy enough to judge her by for the rest of her life


----------



## Queen Vag (Dec 23, 2014)

Lol 
I know nothing of Charli, except that apparently she's quite the talented songwriter (in the sense that she knows how to make a catchy song) so good for her I guess?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2014)

[/IMG]


----------



## The World (Dec 23, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> of course not
> 
> isn't fancy enough to judge her by for the rest of her life



well yea duh





Ennoea said:


> [/IMG]


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]KLKyAHYptDk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2014)

bobby must have been high as balls


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2014)

I laughed like crazy until I read that last post

then I kiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinda saw what he was trying to say


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]DfwHyBexpH0[/YOUTUBE]

has this been posted yet?
sunggyu outrocking L when it comes to hats
is there nothing he can't pull off amazingly?



NudeShroom said:


> bobby must have been high as balls



>teenage girls in the comments talking trash about that not being hiphop
>implying they know what hiphop is

keke

don't judge an other's interpretation of his or her reality, little pieces of shit


----------



## Hustler (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas guys

It shows that Bobby is still young and OH people be salty as hell


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2014)

i'll admit i sort of understand what he's going for

but it cracks me up that that's what came ot his mind to say


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 25, 2014)

>Cara still doesn't understand why people gush over L

lelele


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

Bobby has got alot of Haters. A lot of people vying for him and making up shit about him.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 25, 2014)

mfw he pre-emptively addressed them in the epik high song


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

The funniest part is some  people crying about how he shouldn't talk about hip hop because he's stealing "their" culture. Yet freely give opinions about korean culture. The twats.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 25, 2014)

Every musical genre has a philosophy/way of life behind it
And everybody is free to interpret their genre of choice in whatever way they choose to


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> Every musical genre has a philosophy/way of life behind it
> And everybody is free to interpret their genre of choice in whatever way they choose to



Everything has a history but some are way more pressed with the oppression Olympics constantly on their minds.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 25, 2014)

oh yeah, oppression olympics
fuck those people.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

Noone has it easy. Everyone has issues but some people constantly whine about Taylor Swift not having  black dancer in her vid!! Yeah that's what is wrong with society. Rme.


----------



## The World (Dec 25, 2014)

okay wut

anyways happy holidays errbody


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> >Cara still doesn't understand why people gush over L
> 
> lelele



he does look probably his best yet in dilemna


----------



## koguryo (Dec 25, 2014)

Bobby is right though, hip hop isn't just music.  It can just be how he interprets it and each person has their own interpretations.  People saying his view of hip hop isn't hip hop is like also saying every single rapper in Korea is fake because they didn't grow up in the hood where the real rappers are from.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 25, 2014)

implying any of the "real rappers" people actually know of have known the hood life

oh and also

implying hiphop = rapping


----------



## koguryo (Dec 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]1OnLhNHUmq8[/YOUTUBE]

Still the best collab


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2014)

btw apparently T's Pay Day was in the interview?

edit: can confirm own post

the song is in it


----------



## The World (Dec 26, 2014)

this was cool 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HyHGkEvS60[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Dec 26, 2014)

Irene is so beautiful 

So addicted!! Taeyang's album really was amazing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLvE7EbPchA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zach (Dec 26, 2014)

Ailee is so perfect


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]NGv7UOmEk_Q[/YOUTUBE]

competing for the title of dorkiest group along with rainbow and 9m


----------



## Zach (Dec 26, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]NGv7UOmEk_Q[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> competing for the title of dorkiest group along with rainbow and 9m



Girl with short hair got dem sexy legs


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 26, 2014)

^thats hwasa

[YOUTUBE]yrwjXzCnZ84[/YOUTUBE]

thank jeisus i was scared until I saw Minah sitting for this

they desperately need her (sojin is great but you seriously need minah to help the others )


----------



## The World (Dec 26, 2014)

are you talking about this?

and if so

oh hi minahs ghost i'm so glad you showed up

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-9mNhxFpeY[/YOUTUBE]

I swear the gayo daejun this year had the worst sound setup too

you can ever little background noise and everyone sounded their worst


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 26, 2014)

hahaha

[YOUTUBE]fSEa3dMAACs[/YOUTUBE]

this is too cute

and omfg, 2pm did wild wild west


----------



## The World (Dec 26, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Irene is so beautiful
> 
> So addicted!! Taeyang's album really was amazing.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLvE7EbPchA[/YOUTUBE]



she sounded great

I find it cute she has a crush on Taeyang



NudeShroom said:


> hahaha
> 
> [YOUTUBE]fSEa3dMAACs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> this is too cute



yea it looks like they had alot of fun with it


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2014)

Aoa and those golden outfits

Apink sexy was okay. I don't find it very sexy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]BigqRmme5RQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Dec 26, 2014)

Happy holidays bruhs


----------



## Zach (Dec 27, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> ^thats hwasa
> 
> [YOUTUBE]yrwjXzCnZ84[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



I have been out of the kpop loop for the last year aside from a few songs and albums from artists I already listened to. Its a job keeping up with kpop And I was too busy. 

Just looked up some Red Velvet songs, I am kind of liking their sound


----------



## Spica (Dec 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQxz9Xa4PXk[/YOUTUBE]

About Yoon Mirae whose song was "pirated" by Sony. I can't imagine a huge company like Sony "forgetting" to actually acquire song copyrights. Her "threats" to sue Sony seems like noise marketing to me, like everything surrounding "The Interview".

edit: and juuuuust found out her main riff is a sampling from Dancing Machine by Jackson 5, which is owned by Sony


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 27, 2014)

yeah but T constantly samples music, no different from other rap artists

most likely she got permission to use that, or if it is Jackson 5, the rights have maybe even expired by now (except with their fame, you can't be sure?) 

i'm not an expert on this anyway, we need our thread lawyer aids

also

[YOUTUBE]b6weMi3hh3s[/YOUTUBE]

it looks like they have HP house emblems on their shirts so i'm like HNNNNNNG

MOD DOUBLE POST EVERYONE REPORT MEH

[YOUTUBE]TI0Ev6aNJHk[/YOUTUBE]

lol poor hani is so uncomfortable when they praise her.

and lmao they don't show their hips for the old choreo

also woah whoever did their makeup has the big eye look down pat


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2014)

Is that Kei?? She's cuteee

Reminds me of Minegishi Minami


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]n41xQPiRG-I[/YOUTUBE]

for leo to see his bb solar


----------



## Spica (Dec 28, 2014)

Kei really does look more like a Jpop-idol.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]n41xQPiRG-I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> for leo to see his bb solar



Derpy Jei 

Their vocals are damn incredible


----------



## Sansa (Dec 29, 2014)

Moon


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2014)

Mamamoo dancing to Apinku and AOA

Cutee

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE7bD0hBTKA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Dec 29, 2014)

Choa said:


> Moon


actual goddess


----------



## Spica (Dec 29, 2014)

Speaking of Nine Muses,


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2014)

Chloe said:


> Happy holidays bruhs



happy holidays bae   

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZaXe-K1-Aw#t=210[/YOUTUBE]

those 2 rapper are cute as fuck

but fo real these nugus seem to get more and more try hard to be the next big thing


----------



## Zach (Dec 29, 2014)

^Its kind of catchy


Choa said:


> Moon



I just saw that not long ago, was gonna post it. 9muses always makes me


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2014)

tis a shame fat ugly uncle oppars feel emasculated in the presence of 9muses and don't give them the success they deserve

netizens calling sonamoo the female BAP now


----------



## Zach (Dec 29, 2014)

As I was watching the video I was thinking og B.A.P. I guess thats why I liked it cause the style is similar to B.A.P.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 29, 2014)

IDK I can at least appreciate the effort Sonamoo are putting in


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2014)

Yup solid debut like BAP, lets see how the rest goes


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2014)

Shut your whore mouth


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2014)

that's it nothing but Solar sets from now on 

cry me a fountain leo


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2014)

Such a salty cuntbag


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Mamamoo dancing to Apinku and AOA
> 
> Cutee
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE7bD0hBTKA[/YOUTUBE]



these guys need to stop

otherwise they'll start destroying my already wavering bias lists


edit: watched SONAMOO

they feel like red velvet, like the talent is there, but they were rushed out and were unable to polish it...


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzM8i056HGs[/YOUTUBE]

why is Solar so adorable? it's like shes a kid

and hwasa the maknae? I thought she was the leader at first  she got that fierce look

these kids are cute


----------



## Sansa (Dec 29, 2014)

Spica said:


> Speaking of Nine Muses,


Lol
Major Sungah camel toe is old tho
News era feels like ages ago



Chloe said:


> actual goddess



Where have you been!

Merry christmas u shit


----------



## Spica (Dec 29, 2014)

Just saw Sonamoo, I like the song. The pig tails girl reminded me of Goo Hara for some reason, but in another angle she looked like IU. One of the girls looked like Nana/Lizzy  I like the girl with the short black hair.



hope she gets a good solo and can shit all over snsd in china.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZhLBU5bPsso[/YOUTUBE]
I feel like we got trolled with this trailer 

[YOUTUBE]RdRrGfYxhrQ[/YOUTUBE]

woha I like this chick a lot


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Spica (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]6ygJOhUrWUc[/YOUTUBE]

#JAM


----------



## Chloe (Dec 30, 2014)

The World said:


> happy holidays bae


Oppa noticed me



Choa said:


> Where have you been!
> 
> Merry christmas u shit


I lost my ipod and laptop charger and I only recently got a smart phone so yeah hi


----------



## Chloe (Dec 30, 2014)

Its obvious what im here for

[YOUTUBE]f-a5EIhsWUQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2014)

Kei and Mijoo from Lovelyz are too cute. Can they stop debuting groups. I can't Stan anymore.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 30, 2014)

shouldn't be anything interesting in short notice besides radiance and ikon


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2014)

And pink punk.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 30, 2014)

what company is pink punk?

edit: Holy shit I didn't know they had a name yet
holy shit so many members revealed

Lalisa is fucking stunning


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2014)

i feel bad for jisoo in lovelyz

she's been all but pronunced innocent at this point


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> what company is pink punk?
> 
> edit: Holy shit I didn't know they had a name yet
> holy shit so many members revealed
> ...



dat lalice x bobby

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdsywHhL2B0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2014)

Lalice, Ji soo, Jennie Kim and Jinny Park. They can all sit on my face.


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2014)

dey cute bruh


----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Lalice, Ji soo, Jennie Kim and Jinny Park. They can all sit on my face.



Lmao

They're all incredibly pretty and diverse. You can certainly tell them apart even before debut.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 31, 2014)

why are debut showcases always so awkward


----------



## Hustler (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy new year cunts


----------



## Sansa (Dec 31, 2014)

Someone made a meme out of Hyeri


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2014)

i'm... confused


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 31, 2014)

that kid actually looks like me as a teenager


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]4S4U_q1k80o[/YOUTUBE]

is anybody watching this show?
Most of them are meh but this guy and that other rapper who sounds like Zico are the bomb


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2015)

hani and bomi

i will want to watch this so bad


----------



## Hustler (Jan 3, 2015)

Sorry dear, Cara, no Hani for you. Only Bomi got chosen.

Wow, I had no idea Kei could sing so well.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 3, 2015)

that sucks, hani is showing herself to be ridiculously sweet over the past month or so 

though it does seem like she's made uncomfortable by the attention, i wonder what happened


----------



## Sansa (Jan 3, 2015)

Bomi is a try hard imo


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 3, 2015)

Choa said:


> Bomi is a try hard imo


----------



## Sansa (Jan 3, 2015)

Sorry not sorry Cara

I feel like she feels outclassed by Son Yeoshin, Namjoo and Chorong so she tries hard to be noticed

Also

When is Jenny's group going to debut
They were supposed to debut like 2 years ago lol


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2015)

Choa said:


> Bomi is a try hard imo


----------



## Austin (Jan 4, 2015)

Choa said:


> Bomi is a try hard imo



implying looks are the only thing kpop idols have 

bomi is the second best singer in apink rofl


----------



## The World (Jan 4, 2015)

nah namjoo is second 

but bomi namjoo and eunji are like the only ones who can sing so the rest dont matter


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 4, 2015)

there aren't any legit bad singers now that whatserface got kicked out
but yeah only Eunji and Namjoo normally stand out.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 4, 2015)

Hope we get the Eunji solo soon


----------



## The World (Jan 4, 2015)

jesus fuck

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Zb27dfnlvc[/YOUTUBE]

that kim jong un comment had me weak doe


----------



## Sansa (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2015)

Lol actually he admitted to stealing from YG


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2015)

sounds like horseshit....and well what do you know, it is.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]74_3c_5SVBM[/YOUTUBE]

I had forgotten how much of a jam this was
based zico's brother


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2015)

one of the few t-ara songs I liked

shame that subunit fell apart so fast 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaMdXS7wAfI[/YOUTUBE]

AoA band made a comeback for like a minute 

poor yook


----------



## Chloe (Jan 8, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]TI0Ev6aNJHk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> lol poor hani is so uncomfortable when they praise her.
> 
> ...


they're actually so adorble


----------



## Sansa (Jan 8, 2015)

Hani is perty


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2015)

they are funny especially Hani


----------



## Naisutime (Jan 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOrY27xUFc0[/YOUTUBE]
1


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2015)

chloe these kids are such dorks 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Re14aU6sis[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]xflSXxxJYmc[/YOUTUBE]

hani is here to destroy all bias lists


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2015)

I like how she keeps a marker in what looks like a pocketless outfit 

I bet she has a phone in her heels so she can always do feet selfies


----------



## Naisutime (Jan 9, 2015)

Hani becomes prettier the longer I look at her, this is sorta annoying actually.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 9, 2015)

I like the other girl better, Solji I think.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2015)

that doesn't even make sense


----------



## Hustler (Jan 10, 2015)

Hani is an upgraded version of Dasom and I find Solji more appealing.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2015)

Leo is just a poor man's version of ZA WARUDO!


----------



## Hustler (Jan 10, 2015)

Want to kiss the floor?


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2015)

just admit that Hani comparison was dead wrong 

she is like nothing like Dasom 

but dat Solji booty doe


----------



## Spica (Jan 10, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Hani is an upgraded version of Dasom




Now that you mention it, I can see it 





I prefer Hani because she's 100 times more interesting looking than Dasom, who's plain as fuck and only trait is her pale skin. In Sistar, I prefer Bora.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2015)

hani's bang and lips always reminded me more of victoria

netizens seem to agree and said she's like a mix of vic and krystal


----------



## Spica (Jan 10, 2015)

Are we in Gen 3 idols now?

Who are the faces of the new generation?


Def Hani


Choa


Hyeri


Bobby



Jackson(?)


Youngji(?)


----------



## Sansa (Jan 10, 2015)

9 muses teaser out


----------



## Hustler (Jan 10, 2015)

Irene and Kei will get really popular, they have the face. General public seems to like Winner a lot too.

Candy jelly love is such a shit song but, all the members are damn pretty. I don't know who to stan. Do they have a show or anything?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2015)

If they did have a show they probably had to scrap it because of the scandal

which still hasn't even been cleared up


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]j5TFq8t-q1A[/YOUTUBE]



TIS THE YEAR OF THE NUGU

Also, warning for Leo: 3:20 will kill you.

I cannot say anymore.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 11, 2015)

I was listening to candy jelly love yesterday
I quite like it :3


----------



## Jimin (Jan 11, 2015)

Dasom is my favorite SISTAR member...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2015)

Kei is gonna be the face of her group and the rookies too. She's got the innocent thing going on


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2015)

EXID managed to beat out GD & Taeyang, woah


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2015)

Wi arae Wi Wi Arae


----------



## Sansa (Jan 11, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> EXID managed to beat out GD & Taeyang, woah



That's good

People have been sleeping on EXID since 2012


----------



## Sansa (Jan 11, 2015)

Namyu is coming back as 8 though.

The new member is gonna be revealed in like 11 hours


----------



## Hustler (Jan 11, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]j5TFq8t-q1A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why are they so cute and so talented?

Fuck me!


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2015)

oh man how have I been sleeping on Tiny-G? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lhqOptKT0E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ7gfMVPXpM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-MXLmNnarQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19VgRyl8edo[/YOUTUBE]

they're so cute and perfect 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Z5zhQIsNEw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jan 11, 2015)

I didn't realise how tiny they were until I saw Dohee on Running Man. She was shorter than Haha 

Goddess Jisoo, getting that money even before debut


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2015)

Dohee looks like Sems child


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2015)

dohee has the weirdest personality

she's definitely one of the few where i agree that it's surprising as hell that she's an idol 

but apparently she's a good actress so she's got that going for her.  also she's a decent singer


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2015)

hey she put in that work 

luckily she is so short all that bowing didn't break her back 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvV5gefqCU0[/YOUTUBE]

I wanted a hug  she too cute 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAQijrYHnnA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2015)

man I didn't even recognize them at first


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2015)

lol how old is the girl dohee played in reply 1994?

and i didn't recognize say without her black hair


----------



## Hustler (Jan 11, 2015)

Choa said:


> Namyu is coming back as 8 though.
> 
> The new member is gonna be revealed in like 11 hours


----------



## Sansa (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't know man

I might reject them cause they're supposed to replace Sem, Eunji, and Sera

But I don't wanna cause that's unfair, you know?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2015)

well yeah

we all pretty much fell in love with 9m with those particular 9 during 2013

but i'm sure we'll warm up to them


----------



## Chloe (Jan 12, 2015)

The World said:


>


I bet they're bought the child sized timerlands


----------



## Chloe (Jan 12, 2015)

The World said:


> chloe these kids are such dorks
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Re14aU6sis[/YOUTUBE]


the best is in the 2nd part how they're doing the competition for food + the sexy rock paper scissors.

I fucking lost it


----------



## Chloe (Jan 12, 2015)

JAEKYUNG ON THE FUCKING TABLE


----------



## Chloe (Jan 12, 2015)

HYUN FUCKING YOUNG COLLAPSING IMMEDIATELY AT THE FUCKING TICKLE THING


----------



## Chloe (Jan 12, 2015)

i forgot how much i enjoyed this

[YOUTUBE]oTXCgR93zC8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 12, 2015)

oh chloe

no one rivals your rainbow love



i like jimin and she's decent but her voice is so irritating that i hope she has no expectations whatsoever for this >_>


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Chloe (Jan 12, 2015)

No evol grrls in the rap thing



At least e.via tymee is in it


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2015)

I kno rite 

where mah evol gurls at 

LE should def be in this if they got jimin lol


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMjpc9CdsbQ[/YOUTUBE]

she pretty good


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 12, 2015)

well i can't wait to see who the other 4 are at least

could be a shocker


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2015)

one of them should be Minty so she could breakdance on their faces to add insult to injury





anyone listening to the mini album?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJhFc-SbS_A&list=PLqmskvL1hrGKOERp6RFhxcuuEFsMKsq6d&index=2[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Jan 12, 2015)

I do like Keumjo though, that's a pretty weird name as far as Korean names go.

Sojin looks kind of bland, I wanna see what she's like on variety and how her voice sounds.


----------



## Spica (Jan 12, 2015)

YG is really spending a lot of money paying part timers to mediaplay WINNER's Jinwoo as the hottest new bishie. That guy's got both fisheyes and duckface due to ps, gonna age as awkwardly bad as Leeteuk and Eunhyuk.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 12, 2015)

looks like a mix of hongbin and a less cute jungkook

i like both but hongbin is not my favorite visual


----------



## Spica (Jan 12, 2015)

I like Hongbin, he reminds me of Donghae. Jungkook is a freaking shota lol 

But Jinwoo is just... no


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2015)

Jungkook too be big to be a shota

and dis disdain for jinwoo


----------



## Sasori (Jan 13, 2015)

Sup                .


----------



## Sasori (Jan 13, 2015)

I am Eternal.

Honestly though, I'm looking for some images of kpop idols (or anyone really) being sick.

Specifically some image where their friend is comforting them.

"Hey are you ok?"

"No, not really I don't feel so well/I think I have headache etc.."

All the stock images of sickness are in some hospital and doctors/nurses or something. 

I want something that's just in some casual location between friends.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 13, 2015)

Sasori said:


> Honestly though, I'm looking for some images of kpop idols (or anyone really) being sick.
> 
> Specifically some image where their friend is comforting them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spica (Jan 13, 2015)

Hust: kek


I had a dream about Infinite's L. Im not an inspirit. It was nice.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 13, 2015)

classiq

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hSceY0sT8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Jan 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zI0iQbFT4g[/YOUTUBE]

Youngji, Jackson and Guk-Joo dance to EXID. I freaking love Jackson and Youngji, they're so adorable together. Dorks all around.

Double-posting, but whatevs, I can't get Infinite's L out of my head~

He's not even my kind of guy, with that kind of hair and looks too young (damn, we're born the same year??).

Dammit, he was like a shoujo manga prince and 10x more handsome in the dream.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 14, 2015)

Tina please don't.

L is cringe in every way and his fangirls make me want to an hero


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 14, 2015)

too bad choa
tina's been lost to the dark side now
we'll accept her with open arms


----------



## Chloe (Jan 14, 2015)

i've been so inactive I can't rep WouWou :\


----------



## Queen Vag (Jan 14, 2015)

Choa said:


> L is cringe in every way and his fangirls make me want to an hero



Hdu 

No


----------



## Austin (Jan 14, 2015)

how is myungsoo cringe that makes no sense (unless you mean his acting)


----------



## Spica (Jan 14, 2015)

Stars, if you think I like him beyond his face you're dead wrong! 

Though he had an exquisite personality and many talents in my dream.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 14, 2015)

>Liking L beyond his face



kek kek


----------



## The World (Jan 14, 2015)

He looks like Jun K and Luhan in that pic

minus the gay ass hair


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 14, 2015)

hating on inpinitus styling?

wot


----------



## The World (Jan 14, 2015)

hating on luhans hair


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 14, 2015)

oh that makes more sense
actually Hoya has had some iffy hair choices
L is on point most of the time though
even when his styling is meh he still outpretties most of kpop


----------



## Hustler (Jan 14, 2015)

It was trashy but catchy 

Well there is no going back for them. Losing two of their most talented really hurts .


----------



## The World (Jan 14, 2015)

those 2 maknae are pretty cute doe

leo wat is wrong with me I like em too young


----------



## Hustler (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm not a fan of either of the new girls

Yooyoung really stepped up and Lime is golden as always


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 14, 2015)

seoyoung's voice in wiggle wiggle set a new iconic note in k-pop tbh.


----------



## Spica (Jan 14, 2015)

I hope  is just Korean media blowing it up to proportions and having no root in real life. I know Malaysia is a religious country, but the girl consented plus Malaysia isn't really the right beacon of morality to arrest people for HUGS.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 15, 2015)

HAPPENINGS

- GLAM Dahee sentenced to year in prison
- GLAM officially disbanded
- Ladies code manager sentenced to 14 months in prison

edit: Wait a fucking second


Nearly all the comments are along the lines of "OMG HE WAS JUST AS AT FAULT WHY IS HE GETTING AWAY THIS EASILY"

because he didn't commit a fucking crime you clueless pieces of shit

Being seedy =/= Blackmail
not even fucking close
shut your dumbass airholes

mfw reminder to not read internet comments


----------



## Hustler (Jan 15, 2015)

Rain's Angel said:


> seoyoung's voice in wiggle wiggle set a new iconic note in k-pop tbh.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=of2GzuZGxo0[/YOUTUBE]

Meh, can't bring myself to stan them anymore. Forever depressed about Ara  .


----------



## Naisutime (Jan 15, 2015)

Maybe if they could prove that LBH was cheating, but GL HF proving that.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHFvAKZ1GEs[/YOUTUBE]

What a great fancam.

I can't describe how much I hate those pants tho...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Csu3JHHoQpY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 15, 2015)

upcoming hype comebacks

Evol (FUCK YES)
9muses
Inpinitu H
Ikon (well, debut, officialy)
EXO

2015 is promising to be fun

edit: How could I forget about Ukiss??


----------



## Zach (Jan 15, 2015)

Infinite H? Nice! I prefer them to the normal Infinite group because its more rap based. Also looking forward to 9muses.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 15, 2015)

>Not looking forward to Evol


----------



## Zach (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't listen to them thats why.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2015)

you've clearly made a huge mistake then


----------



## Austin (Jan 15, 2015)

i won't support evol because stardom


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2015)

I will support evol cuz austin- I mean ebul



Naisutime said:


> Maybe if they could prove that LBH was cheating, but GL HF proving that.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHFvAKZ1GEs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



wow is that ari? and I remember watching a special with her and she really stood out and was funny

[YOUTUBE]eOo3wx1GPpk[/YOUTUBE]

and she thought she couldn't be sexy 

but cot dayum dat gurl got a little booty on her 




Naisutime said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Csu3JHHoQpY[/YOUTUBE]



I will never give up on ebul as long as Say is so amazing


----------



## Zach (Jan 15, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> you've clearly made a huge mistake then



If I remember when I heard them they were bad, or maybe just confusing them with EXO


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2015)

how do you confuse a girl group with a boy group 

I mean I know half of Exo look like girls but still


----------



## Austin (Jan 15, 2015)

exo isnt bad 

maybe you think exid


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2015)

damn that's harsh austeen 

but I can't blame u if they not ur cup of tea


----------



## Zach (Jan 15, 2015)

The World said:


> how do you confuse a girl group with a boy group
> 
> I mean I know half of Exo look like girls but still



I know nothing about Evol. Only heard the name thats it. I didnt know if they were guys or girls.


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2015)

sure you know nothing about them *wink nudge nudge wink wink*



you should definitely reverse that and look 'em up


----------



## Austin (Jan 15, 2015)

oh make no mistake, i don't hate exid, i just threw out a group with ex in it


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2015)

who is making up these lies that sojin been fuckin DO? 



confused hyuna is the cutest hyuna


----------



## Chloe (Jan 15, 2015)

*EVOL AND 9MUSES COMEBACKS*


----------



## Spica (Jan 15, 2015)

starship dun goof'd


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 16, 2015)

oh  so anybody watching no mercy yet

first team was a mess, only yoogeon saved it. 
Second team nearly felt like a stannable group. #Gun isn't as good as Jooheon but fuck they're fun to see on stage together and he's miles ahead of the Ilhoon clone Yoonho. Wonho I guess finally proved his initial #4 ranking, getting more and more chunji vibes from him. Kihyun is all but confirmed main vocal, really warming up to him.

final lineups atm: Jooheon, #Gun, Kihyun, Wonho, Shownu (additional extra subvocal , chipmunk kid or one of the others if they have idol potential, Shownu and Jooheon lack something in that department.

[youtube]jF86IiJvOY8[/youtube]

these two can seriously be worthy competition for BI and Bobby


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]mnCAj6ssJj8[/YOUTUBE]

SOMEONE GET THIS

OUT OF OF MY FUCKING HEAD

ALL I HEAR NOW IS "MEOW MEOW MEOW MEOW MEOW MEOW"


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2015)

oh are you a fan of bipa too?


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> oh  so anybody watching no mercy yet
> 
> first team was a mess, only yoogeon saved it.
> Second team nearly felt like a stannable group. #Gun isn't as good as Jooheon but fuck they're fun to see on stage together and he's miles ahead of the Ilhoon clone Yoonho. Wonho I guess finally proved his initial #4 ranking, getting more and more chunji vibes from him. Kihyun is all but confirmed main vocal, really warming up to him.
> ...



luckily that vid linked to one with eng subs so i could understand what they were saying 

it's funny they rapped over chief keefs thats that shit i dont like beat 

but it was real dope 

they bring alot of energy and i was laughing at times especially when they just stopped the beat and was like "we're not done" 

and did one of them call themselves an otaku?  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyoNa0fRZiE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2015)

bipa seems cool, would like to hear more from her

and i found it funny that the other girl got the dance break when bipa is pretty much killing the entire dance

and lol

[youtube]Xza1RaT8li8[/youtube]

the fanboys

they did well but they weren't so great that they should have a standing ovation


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2015)

i thought they deserved a standing ovation  

why didn't they release this version as their title track? 

guess it isn't mainstream and poppy enough


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2015)

still great 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2XX3cNW4K0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zach (Jan 18, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> bipa seems cool, would like to hear more from her
> 
> and i found it funny that the other girl got the dance break when bipa is pretty much killing the entire dance
> 
> ...



All I have to say is...... 

Oh yeah and they sound good.


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYDMgWbFpv0[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9t8T1Kv1VI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfOXKEDdRKU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 18, 2015)

9MUSES BITCHESSS


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2015)

cara I feel bad for not ever listening to this before 

it's so good 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpMScAlOzHo#t=51[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAxBJIVgIDY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koguryo (Jan 19, 2015)

I like it

[YOUTUBE]hM6BP4FpafQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Jan 21, 2015)

I've been craving for more Red Velvet, but seriously they've only done Happiness (which I hate) and Be Natural?? SM, get your ass in gear and give us more material. 

What are the girls even doing??


----------



## Hustler (Jan 21, 2015)

Happiness is pretty addictive -puke-


----------



## Zach (Jan 21, 2015)

Both songs are good for me, but Be Natural is better.


----------



## Austin (Jan 21, 2015)

Spica said:


> I've been craving for more Red Velvet, but seriously they've only done Happiness (which I hate) and Be Natural?? SM, get your ass in gear and give us more material.
> 
> What are the girls even doing??



>girl groups

teener its all about solo girls get some gna and aileee in yo lifeeeee


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2015)

Zach said:


> Both songs are good for me, but Be Natural is better.



yea cause it was a SES song originally

I remember looking at a few of their songs, they were like the korean TLC back in the day


----------



## Zach (Jan 21, 2015)

Who is SES?


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geWN7mHXzv4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpmTLDtr4qY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zach (Jan 21, 2015)

Second video is so 90s Just like in America, most of the people I meet from Korea say 90s kpop is better and hate the current kpop. Which is how I feel about American pop.


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2015)

I think current kpop is still pretty great

american pop seems like its harder to define these days but yea 90's-early 00s was a golden era

I don't really love pop music anyway so meh


----------



## Zach (Jan 21, 2015)

I actually hate American pop Well today's American pop is horrible, 90s was fine. I am not a pop fan which is why its weird that I like kpop.


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2015)

yea I'm not a big fan of pop I just come here to quench my thirst


----------



## Spica (Jan 21, 2015)

I love pop of all languages and countries  I freaking love Meghan Trainor (Lips Are Movin is awesome), Sia and Becky G when it comes to current MuricaPop.

Just need to be catchy and nice. though i am not feeling anything from new kpop groups. Solo bores me.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]DWK4-jCPKRQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Austin (Jan 21, 2015)

ok fuck u teener


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2015)

Spica said:


> I love pop of all languages and countries  I freaking lo*ve Meghan Trainor (*Lips Are Movin is awesome), Sia and Becky G when it comes to current MuricaPop.
> 
> Just need to be catchy and nice. though i am not feeling anything from new kpop groups. Solo bores me.







NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]DWK4-jCPKRQ[/YOUTUBE]



she was spotty at times but she tried her best :33

i'm surprised she can even play an instrument 

usually visuals are lazy fucks


----------



## Spica (Jan 21, 2015)

just let the meghan train you

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDc_5zpBj7s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Jan 21, 2015)

This one is also supercatchy

I keep mishearing the lyrics as ILL HIT YOU WITH EBOLA

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4JfPlry-iQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2015)

does she have gay black guys on speed dial for her mvs? 


@fifth harmony 

i've seen their acapellas, now they're doing mvs? 

nvm they just some xfactor fools

wait i think i am thinking of the right girls lel

i have a terrible memory

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8D75jzue1OY[/YOUTUBE]

well at least they sound better than little mix 

holy fuck they look terrible, i thought i had a good image of them but i guess that was just wishful nostalgia or something

none of these songs sound good doe

speaking of my thirst HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG




*Spoiler*: __ 

















Im dead


----------



## Spica (Jan 21, 2015)

The World said:


> none of these songs sound good doe



ill hit u with ebola when i see u tryna holla


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2015)

i got some african blood in me so im immune


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 21, 2015)

thats so not how this works

and someone help me

all i can think is

YEPPEUN NAI SEUMUL DASEOTSAL


----------



## Hustler (Jan 21, 2015)

The World said:


> speaking of my thirst HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop hopping around you hoe cunt


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2015)

u got a problem with a girl wanting multiple dick?


----------



## Zach (Jan 21, 2015)

Spica said:


> I love pop of all languages and countries  I freaking love Meghan Trainor (Lips Are Movin is awesome), Sia and Becky G when it comes to current MuricaPop.
> 
> Just need to be catchy and nice. though i am not feeling anything from new kpop groups. Solo bores me.



I love it in almost all countries and languages except Murica I can't even dance at bars/clubs anymore cause of the same shitty ass music they always play. Reggaeton and Brazilian music is so much better for that.


----------



## Austin (Jan 22, 2015)

Commie        .


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 22, 2015)

oh god seungah is the second rapper for namyu now

OH GOD THE NEW GIRL IS SHORT

GTFO

YOU CLEARLY DON'T BELONG HERE.



jk but seriously wtf hahaha

she's being towered over


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDkAOAOKJ7E&list=PL1eXBsMlEPnnukzGVO1gpF2yCFher9Ego&index=2[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zach (Jan 22, 2015)

In my opinion almost all of their other songs are better
[YOUTUBE]b4HIIbKZZm8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jan 23, 2015)

I like the last two songs on the mini album


----------



## Zach (Jan 23, 2015)

I haven't listened it to yet. I was referring to all of their other songs.


----------



## Naisutime (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm so apathetic about 9m now that Eunji and Sera are gone...Not even sure if I'm gonna watch that video.


----------



## Spica (Jan 23, 2015)

9M was lackluster.  


In other news, KpopKFans and Netizenbuzz comments spreading the gospel of Megami-sama. Great to see the devotion for the Goddess being abuzz.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 23, 2015)

b-but I liked drama

2 new girls look nothing alike you idiots


----------



## The World (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm the only one that pointed that out and no I'm not an idiot 

I even posted their teasers which they look different in

just in the drama mv they really did look similar and if I didn't know them beforehand I would have thought they were the same

I might not like sungahs rap but I can at least appreciate her mugging skills and the silly faces she makes 

she cracks me up


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 23, 2015)

Fiji represent


----------



## The World (Jan 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0BgmTJzBgI[/YOUTUBE]

they still got it guys 

except that weird part in the middle with the knee thing??

but this song does feel like its missing something 

and sungah doesn't so bad near the end 

either hyuna got better at singing or they made her sound rally good 

dat flawless kyungri body  even her rap part sounds decent 

just noticed that keumjo who is replacing Sera is short if not shorter than her 

Sojin looks like she might be a step up from eunji, except dem dimples 

and where is the skull


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 23, 2015)

hyuna has always been a good singer, not the best but she clearly loves it and has a good sound

and it's pretty easy to tell the new girls apart, ngl keumjo looks really distinct


----------



## The World (Jan 23, 2015)

ngl you must be lying to yoself if u didn't get a little crosseyed in that drama mv with all the quick cuts of keumjo and sojin together 

mine eyes are not racist i swearz

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AG_gcRQmfSE[/YOUTUBE]

jackson u such a joker


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 23, 2015)

keumjo and hyemi look kinda alike but keumjo's nose(job) is rly sharp.

idk 9m are weird in that they're likeable as a group but they dont pull it off on stage well.


----------



## Spica (Jan 24, 2015)

9Goddesses trending like they should though the song is crap


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 25, 2015)

but she's so cute and likeable


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 25, 2015)

eunji at least had the benefit of being unique and (at least for 2013) receiving decent parts in GOOD songs

unfortunately for sungah she doesn't really have the skill or parts to be anything special lol


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 26, 2015)

saw hyuna talk
thought you were discussing pominit comeback


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkEv9HecVss[/YOUTUBE]

yo these girls have good taste



Deputy Myself said:


> saw hyuna talk
> thought you were discussing pominit comeback



I just saw this today, and I'm in absolute awe.

haha wat a good impression of hyuna


----------



## The World (Jan 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZT9zbZGB2gE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 27, 2015)

yes warudo that comeback


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2015)

Yass Pik Peng


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 28, 2015)

is Ciara actually relevant beyond her tits?


----------



## Austin (Jan 28, 2015)

ya body party was the best song of 2013


----------



## Spica (Jan 28, 2015)

Yash, Netizenbuzz got crazy with the article about CL and Florence and the Machine collab. Idiots not knowing about FATM and think only hipsters and white people know them. Seriously feeling real sorry for this one commenter who is fighting a one-woman battle against BlackJacks and SJWs feeling it's oppressive that people shood know a white band.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 28, 2015)

you mean like that time IKON fans were hating on Brian Puspos for saying IKON nicked his choreo without permission, saying he was just seeking attention cus he's just some noname and IKON is apperantly world famous?

Or Dirty Vibe, that has commenters who never heard of Skrillex before saying he should be thankful for having people of the callibre of GD and CL feature in a song of his?




Kpop fans are largely a bunch of sheltered introverted teenagers, of course they're ignorant. I don't see why anyone would bother setting them straight on these issues.


----------



## Spica (Jan 28, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> Or Dirty Vibe, that has commenters who never heard of Skrillex before saying he should be thankful for having people of the callibre of GD and CL feature in a song of his?


hey dont forget diplo

(even i've heard of diplo)


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 28, 2015)

pretty sure Diplo works with GD more often though?

Coup Detat was his also


----------



## Spica (Jan 28, 2015)

BUT I  DONT LISTEN TO GD (as much as I should)


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't like when people are like "I don't like his music" cus his music is all over the place to begin with, impossible to hate it all.


----------



## Spica (Jan 28, 2015)

Michigo is a masterpiece yo


Also, I started getting into Japanese fashion scene and tried to look up pics of the models predebut. Little did I know predebut is a Kpop term. Nothing came up. 

And sad times Rola is never subbed.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 28, 2015)

tina you're so worldly ;A;


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 28, 2015)

also I've been listening to Draculalalala a lot lately


----------



## Spica (Jan 28, 2015)

you gotta link it

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5N7FF1AFo4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 28, 2015)

you gotta sing along to it


----------



## Spica (Jan 28, 2015)

you betta run rararararararun


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 29, 2015)

4minute is getting promoted quite well

i had a dream about them last night

some next level shit right there


----------



## Hustler (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't want a US debut, I want this


----------



## Zach (Jan 30, 2015)

Even as an American I am afraid of a U.S. debut. Usually making kpop more American style makes it worse.


----------



## Austin (Jan 30, 2015)

us debut would be awesome because more connection to korea here


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Jan 31, 2015)

This is the year I hit 1000 posts guys. 

A friend of mine got to party with Seungri and his girlfriend in Spain a few weeks ago! I wish I was there to receive a blessing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 31, 2015)

man you could have gotten a towel


----------



## Hustler (Jan 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNfu4WpH4Bc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Feb 1, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> you mean like that time IKON fans were hating on Brian Puspos for saying IKON nicked his choreo without permission, saying he was just seeking attention cus he's just some noname and IKON is apperantly world famous?
> 
> Or Dirty Vibe, that has commenters who never heard of Skrillex before saying he should be thankful for having people of the callibre of GD and CL feature in a song of his?
> 
> ...



Literally disgusted by kpop fans on tumblr now.
I barely even open tumblr now because of how dumb they are.

The worst part is, they're all friends with people exactly like them, so you get like 5 reclusive, ignorant, try hard to be cool by saying disgusting things to each other, 15/16 year olds breathing really hard and typing bolded and poorly constructed arguments at you really fast.

Like I'm pretty sure 90% of the kpop fandom on tumblr is < 18


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2015)

lmao FNC didn't even bother to reshoot a japanese version of Like a Cat

they just arrange the footage so some parts match up with the japanese lyrics


----------



## Zach (Feb 2, 2015)

You guys were right about Evol, they are good.

Also I can't believe I just started listening to Beenzino, I was missing out. He has become one of my favorites.


----------



## Chloe (Feb 4, 2015)

^ Beenzino is mah boi

I actually went out of my way to buy an album of his.
Look up Zion.T as well



Spica said:


> Michigo is a masterpiece yo
> 
> 
> Also, I started getting into Japanese fashion scene and tried to look up pics of the models predebut. Little did I know predebut is a Kpop term. Nothing came up.
> ...


omg you like Rola too?

I think she's rly cute!!


----------



## Zach (Feb 6, 2015)

Chloe good taste

I looked him up, not bad. Not Beenzino though.


----------



## Spica (Feb 6, 2015)

When is 4Minute having a comeback? I just want this flop done and over with so we can get a Hyuna solo comeback. 



Chloe said:


> omg you like Rola too?
> 
> I think she's rly cute!!



Rola is the best! You can't miss her face in the magazine section at the Japanese bookstore.


----------



## Spica (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm really liking the whole LuhaKris vs SME controversy. 



> Wow so this is what is happening in China right now; SM was planning to sue CCTV, Xinhua News, 8 others television companies, tencent, sina, and baidu as well as various other small companies and film producers. All these companies are now counter-suing SM for slander. People has started to call the ban of SM because they are interfering in Chinese affair {based on the threat SM made directed at the Lunar New Year show}. So SM basically just angered all those companies' who's assets are in the billions and they formed a coalition against SM. Well, good luck SM.''


----------



## Hustler (Feb 7, 2015)

Speaker

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyEBblT4z3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Feb 7, 2015)

Arden Cho is love <3 I can't believe she was in London on Expo and I MISSED HER.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]nT65Qywr96s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deputy Myself (Feb 9, 2015)

this song is fucking slay


----------



## Spica (Feb 9, 2015)

I am ok with the song but can't unsee GD...


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 9, 2015)

had to watch the song without the mv, the mv itself is super distracting but super good

but holy fuck i actually love it now


----------



## Spica (Feb 9, 2015)

I really, really wanna like Jihyun but she's awkward as hell, after 6 years the girl still can't look natural on camera.


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]nT65Qywr96s[/YOUTUBE]



I like the wombo combo shout out at the end 



Spica said:


> I really, really wanna like Jihyun but she's awkward as hell, after 6 years the girl still can't look natural on camera.



nobody wanna like jihyun

not even jihyun wanna like jihyun

hyunapigdisgusting


----------



## Spica (Feb 9, 2015)

The World said:


> hyunapigdisgusting


----------



## Spica (Feb 10, 2015)

Hyuna's really got an IT-factor.


----------



## Yoona (Feb 10, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> this song is fucking slay



Agreed 
Not much of a 4minute fan and I like it a lot.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2015)

I would have hyuna's babies




seriously their new song is my jam rite now

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nCLBTmjJBY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Feb 10, 2015)

Kiko is so cute


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2015)

look at this gutterwhore take any pussy he can get bitch


----------



## Hustler (Feb 10, 2015)

Looking at the mirror?


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2015)

don't need a mirror

I already know I'm foine


----------



## Hustler (Feb 10, 2015)

Fine like swine


----------



## Deputy Myself (Feb 11, 2015)

oh god this whole kris/luhan mess
another lawsuit coming luhan's way
the comment section is delicious



> people tend to forget that SM is a powerful company, I'm sure by now they've hired top lawyers who've been investigating this for months. They wouldnt spring this up unless they know they have a chance, and they do have a chance. everything is done at a certain time for a reason.



no you child
SM is small compared to the companies they're trying to go after


----------



## Spica (Feb 11, 2015)

The World said:


> seriously their new song is my jam rite now


Itunes got this Top 25 most played songs playlist I've had for years, Crazy is actually almost there 



Hustler said:


> Kiko is so cute






Deputy Myself said:


> oh god this whole kris/luhan mess
> another lawsuit coming luhan's way
> the comment section is delicious
> 
> ...



Reminds me of when SM accused Jolin Tsai of plagiarism but her company went "Bitch Please". (taiwan but w/e)

I wonder if SM realise just how miniscule their power is in China. Would the contracts even be valid there?


----------



## Yoona (Feb 12, 2015)

Makes me wonder what happened with Jessica's contract with SM. I saw article saying she left but now they all seem to be saying she may form a group with Krystal


----------



## Spica (Feb 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYGeGI1Ihlc[/YOUTUBE]

that useless Taeyeon


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2015)

of course jackson and min are there

and the dude from busker busker? 

did she just invite all her friends to this mv? 

wat was the point of taeyeon in that? 

were there even lyrics to this song after that rap in the beginning? 

nope nope nope

i still like amber doe even though shes so weird awkward and try hard sometimes


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXzYHR4zb2A[/YOUTUBE]

dis is so chill

that blunt smoking music


----------



## Deputy Myself (Feb 13, 2015)

so you're saying a kpop idol managed to be in actual hiphop music?

[/I agree]


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

man pomminit is slaying so hard right now

feels good man 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nCLBTmjJBY[/YOUTUBE]


and lol at all the haters saying they copied YG style 

stans have become like rival gangs these days

gangs made up of annoying teenage shut ins with nothing better to do than shitpost


----------



## Deputy Myself (Feb 13, 2015)

shitposting is an art though
I would know
for I'm an artist


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Spica (Feb 13, 2015)

i love krishan's legal team


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]uMkceDeGiTw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

i love it need moar spica

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTcpEZCFkT8#t=91[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Feb 15, 2015)

Omg 4minute I really enjoyed that so much

hyuna has so much presence


----------



## Hustler (Feb 15, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]uMkceDeGiTw[/YOUTUBE]



 

**


----------



## Yoona (Feb 16, 2015)

Spica said:


> i love krishan's legal team




Is it bad I cant stop staring at your Kiko sig ?


----------



## Spica (Feb 16, 2015)

.

damn jihyun has so little presence. 



Yoona said:


> Is it bad I cant stop staring at your Kiko sig ?



thepoint.gif


----------



## Hustler (Feb 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LpwPGKdWaA#t=19[/YOUTUBE]

This is really really good. Hope they include it and promote it when they release their album.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2015)

Jinhyeong should have been in the group. SMH Yg.

I love Pominitsluts new song aswell. It's actually good and they're going for it. Too many groups these days going safe. AOA and Pominit coming to save us.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Feb 17, 2015)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LpwPGKdWaA#t=19[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This is really really good. Hope they include it and promote it when they release their album.



They need to officially tweak and release a number of songs

Winnin, Long time no see, Sinosijak, Climax

leave Chanwoo out though he'll just eat up lines


----------



## Spica (Feb 17, 2015)

Lainbow gonna disappoint us and get put on the shelf for two years again  

I'm sad.


----------



## Raizen (Feb 17, 2015)

Spica said:


> Lainbow gonna disappoint us and get put on the shelf for two years again
> 
> I'm sad.



Have some faith in Rainbow, or at least in .


----------



## The World (Feb 17, 2015)

this purty gud

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2ymnNSqRKI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]PSdgzdDMIeE[/YOUTUBE]

these guys


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2015)

they are silly as hell and I love them for that
















not much has changed except for rookie groups


----------



## Chloe (Feb 19, 2015)

Raizen said:


> Have some faith in Rainbow, or at least in .


Rainbow always slays me


----------



## Deputy Myself (Feb 19, 2015)

muh bangton bambs


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2015)

so gud 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iecQsOFojF8[/YOUTUBE]

teehee hyuna is a fan

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_jvVI4mkDw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Feb 19, 2015)

Sigh

T-Ara is now in the same class as a bunch of nugus

9muses tho :33


----------



## Deputy Myself (Feb 20, 2015)

I was actually listening to Absolute First Album a few days ago
so fucking amazing

how the mighty have fallen


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2015)

How can anyone not love them?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DMye58dYAc[/YOUTUBE]

Solar and Wheein slay me even when I'm expecting great things from them OTL


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2015)

ey yo I really like these two

especially cheetah, she's really hot

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eNU3vAHw4o[/YOUTUBE]

and I was surprised Jimin did alright

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otKeWN1vSRU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raizen (Feb 21, 2015)

The World said:


> not much has changed except for rookie groups



Who's actually listening to Glass Anal Bead?



Deputy Myself said:


> I was actually listening to Absolute First Album a few days ago
> so fucking amazing
> 
> how the mighty have fallen



Absolute First Album is my favourite kpop album. I can't believe they're being grouped with nugus now.



The World said:


> ey yo I really like these two
> 
> especially cheetah, she's really hot
> 
> ...



Cheetah is so hot. I'm glad she's finally getting some recognition on the show. I disliked Jessi at first, but she's growing on me.


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2015)

yea she does a pretty good nicki impersonation and she was kinda cute a few years ago

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt73jefCjYQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZUe2ZZqmzw[/YOUTUBE]

and I can see why Verbal Jint favored her so much now heh

also just realized how male dominated show me the money is but then again it's the same way in the american hip hop scene too

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M95vWblgfxA[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmXEI6k62PQ[/YOUTUBE]

I still love dis performance doe 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LmpqhVG6QM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deputy Myself (Feb 21, 2015)

that performance is one of the best things to come out of 2014


----------



## Spica (Feb 21, 2015)

The World said:


> I still love dis performance doe
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LmpqhVG6QM[/YOUTUBE]




That ending 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQR9GHhZ39Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2015)

His abs cure cancer dont u know tina


----------



## Spica (Feb 21, 2015)

He baaaaaaaaa-ed.


----------



## Raizen (Feb 21, 2015)

The World said:


> I still love dis performance doe
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LmpqhVG6QM[/YOUTUBE]



I thought I was going to hate it, because I can't stand Bobby, but that was quite entertaining.


----------



## Spica (Feb 23, 2015)

What I love about KpopKFans comments is that they always mention Gyuri as a goddess. You go KKF commenters


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2015)

> well seobaby has grown to seosexy to blow people away



teehee

korean standards for beauty are ridiculous and they all should feel great SHAMEUUUUU

can't believe they called Luna ugly

I mean damn I'd hit that


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2015)

chloe lainbow made a cumback :33

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQz6K0aWWiY[/YOUTUBE]

at least they all look so gorgeous and kinda crazy capturing that black swan feel

hyunyoung especially

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH2TxlNQUh8[/YOUTUBE]


she's just searching to find herself


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 23, 2015)

why do i feel woori gets a weaker part every comeback


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2015)

are koreans really getting mad over this?

they should be lucky even getting a mention at all!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsDE6mx2cFk[/YOUTUBE]


enno so haram!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNVD8tb9sKU[/YOUTUBE]

is dis what they promise you in heaven? looks like your missing bout 60 something virgins doe


----------



## Chloe (Feb 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]BQz6K0aWWiY[/YOUTUBE]

THEY GAVE NOEUL MY FAVOURITE HAIR AGAIN IM REALLY HAPPY ABOUT THAT

AND WOORI GETS WEAKER CAUSE THEY GIVE HER LESS TO WORK WITH EVERYTIME

ANS THIS IS IMPORTANT TO ME THEY ARE SO PRETTY AND THEY DIDNT MAKE YOONHYE LOOK CREEPY YAAAAASSSS


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2015)

I think chloe might be having a seizure

I wish they did more with the black swan concept doe

it was creepy but they could have made it even more creepy


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2015)

Lovelyz are so damn cute. I think I'll be a big fan eventually. The new A Pink mark my words.


----------



## Spica (Feb 23, 2015)

The World said:


> are koreans really getting mad over this?
> 
> they should be lucky even getting a mention at all!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsDE6mx2cFk[/YOUTUBE]



urghhhhhhhhh, those comments just pisses me off, it's like they think they are the centre of the world or something "how dare they make fun of kimchi"

take it from someone teased for fish and fruit of death


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 24, 2015)

thankfully it's treatable

but the company basically nullfied every contract because of this, wow


----------



## Spica (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Naisutime (Feb 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0UjELAUMjE[/YOUTUBE]

Dat ending


----------



## Hustler (Feb 25, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Lovelyz are so damn cute. I think I'll be a big fan eventually. The new A Pink mark my words.



I agree but still no Eunji there for me


----------



## The World (Feb 25, 2015)

poor baby kara sojin 

DSP da worsto


----------



## The World (Feb 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]fwCccrak3ZM[/YOUTUBE]

dat jeisus ass doe


----------



## Deputy Myself (Feb 27, 2015)

rofl AKP userbase showing their age in the comments


----------



## Sansa (Feb 28, 2015)

As far as looks go, Luna isn't as pretty as most idols.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 28, 2015)

>click crazy performance to watch hyuna faces
>stay to admire sohyun's back

girl whatever you're doing keep doing it

[YOUTUBE]EDatDZ-UTdk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2015)

I've noticed sohyun does the wave dance the best

possibly even better than jiyoon

I've also noticed while watching the choreo MV gayoon doesn't even try to do the dance and alot of people were pissed in the comments


----------



## Spica (Feb 28, 2015)

Hnnng, pre-scandal T-ara was great

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fm8Cm-eTac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 28, 2015)

The World said:


> I've noticed sohyun does the wave dance the best
> 
> possibly even better than jiyoon
> 
> I've also noticed while watching the choreo MV gayoon doesn't even try to do the dance and alot of people were pissed in the comments



considering how she doesn't do it at all, it's probably more for her feet than anything

what i heard is that she has weak ankles, but i can't confirm that she's said it herself


----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2015)

bomi namjoo da besto 

namjoo can be hyuna's stand in any day 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqgv2RgRVl0[/YOUTUBE]

chorong and eunji too funny 





b-bomi 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJJhk2DAzn0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6kf_6uYWXU[/YOUTUBE]

mamamoo slaying me softly

crazy how even the rappers can sing

wat is this spica?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 28, 2015)

i don't think moonbyul can sing lol

or at least i haven't heard her not harmonizing


----------



## Hustler (Feb 28, 2015)

Mamamoo


----------



## The World (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm calling it slay

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cye1AgN89ko[/YOUTUBE]

if not i will commit sudoku


----------



## Hustler (Mar 2, 2015)

Jeisus slaying


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 2, 2015)

where is chloe so we can talk aobut lainbow

[YOUTUBE]zLaeOK2TLZY[/YOUTUBE]

noeul looks like she's tired of jaekyung's shit


----------



## The World (Mar 2, 2015)

Dr Jaekyung Frankenstein 

and was Woori trying to go 5DDD? she's usually cold like an ice princess 

I guess that's what makes her one of the better idol rappers

Hyunyoung too cute 

the MV was more creative than that choreo 







> Woori almost killed me asking for a cheeseburger, I couldn't breathe! AEGYO Overload! <3 <3 <3



chloe is this u?

cuz I know u get dem cheeseburgers


----------



## Spica (Mar 2, 2015)

Youtube Music Awards

2NE1 SLAY


----------



## The World (Mar 2, 2015)

u mean this?

[YOUTUBE]IQ52K6Y8JNw[/YOUTUBE]

not really saying much when they show nicki's big ass calling that music


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZyfUGT-iZI[/YOUTUBE]

Jackson was thirsty as fuck for Sohyun 

I ship them now 

love this guy


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2015)

so innocent so pure so wow 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbnRfBGjeaw[/YOUTUBE]

















I really like this MV/song from them the best

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXGVpjqIopE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Mar 3, 2015)

The World said:


> u mean this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]IQ52K6Y8JNw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> not really saying much when they show nicki's big ass calling that music



GG won last year for IGAB. I think it's interesting how music artists outside Murica also gets recognized. And talk about nicki's ass all you will, her music video was one of the most popular ones last year and that's what it's being recognized for


----------



## Hustler (Mar 3, 2015)

Much better song from Lovelyz and damn are they gorgeous

I still can't pick a favourite lol


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2015)

yea can't pick between yein sujeong or mijoo and baby soul has a nice voice

and dey worked so hard too hust 

passing out drunk, hurtin deys feetz, talkin into dildos and tampons 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQcawRMJVao[/YOUTUBE]



Spica said:


> GG won last year for IGAB. I think it's interesting how music artists outside Murica also gets recognized. And talk about nicki's ass all you will, her music video was one of the most popular ones last year and that's what it's being recognized for



yea the one positive is that now maybe muricans will be more welcoming to 2NE1 if they try their music over here


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]S4z2PusNRyw[/YOUTUBE]

2/10 lacks yezi


----------



## Hustler (Mar 3, 2015)

The World said:


> yea can't pick between yein sujeong or mijoo and baby soul has a nice voice
> 
> and dey worked so hard too hust
> 
> ...



Lol watched bit Lovelyz diary but the episodes are too short.

Sujeong is definitely a favourite, Mijoo has that Hyejeong vibe, Jiae is cute and so are Jin and Kei.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 3, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> i don't think moonbyul can sing lol
> 
> or at least i haven't heard her not harmonizing



eating my words now

watched a bunch of mamamoo vids this morning

moonbyul can sing pretty decently it seems


----------



## Chloe (Mar 3, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> >click crazy performance to watch hyuna faces
> >stay to admire sohyun's back
> 
> girl whatever you're doing keep doing it
> ...


Didn't even notice jihyun til her part 


NudeShroom said:


> where is chloe so we can talk aobut lainbow
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zLaeOK2TLZY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> noeul looks like she's tired of jaekyung's shit


I'm here always lurking 

Anyway I really love the glitter dress things
Noeul forreal reminds me of my friend IRL, like the tone of the voice and personality and everything
I swear jaekyung always looks flawless tho
I'm glad they let yoonhye and noeul actual do a lot of talking



The World said:


> chloe is this u?
> 
> cuz I know u get dem cheeseburgers


u always get me wardo


----------



## Austin (Mar 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]hXInHYX9X5M[/YOUTUBE]

extra bonus 

[YOUTUBE]k-SZCq2ZIgk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2015)

that mashup was pretty dope


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShGVCembq70[/YOUTUBE]

yaaaaaas 10/10 yezi rap

10/10 everyone's legs

100/10 jeisus's booty, legs and cameltoe 

10/10 jei bucket of squirt


----------



## Hustler (Mar 4, 2015)

This thirsty cunt stealing all my biases


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2015)

You act as if I didn't bias her the same time you did 

and you're one to talk


----------



## Hustler (Mar 4, 2015)

I have only known you for 2 weeks


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2015)

Leo and his tiny lizard brain always forgetting


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK9gEpUVFyo[/YOUTUBE]

So good.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Mar 5, 2015)

another case of people who parted with SM and becoming way more succesful


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm glad they're bringing attention to the insane diet practices of KORHEA

[dailymotion]x2if7k2[/dailymotion]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2015)

I think Crazy is one of my favourite girl group songs ever.


----------



## The World (Mar 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsehumiDMWs[/YOUTUBE]

new red velvet member

looks like a young BoA/krystal

jesus she is only 16

deez asian grills must be drinking some super milk


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 11, 2015)

man dahye looks a lot like kyungri in your sig


----------



## Deputy Myself (Mar 11, 2015)

`boyfriends new song is actually pretty cool


----------



## Spica (Mar 12, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> man dahye looks a lot like kyungri in your sig



Gawsh cara just bc shes asian doesnt mean she looks like another asian


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2015)

Spica said:


> Gawsh cara just bc shes asian doesnt mean she looks like another asian


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2015)

wat the hell she is tanned as fuck 

she looks like yoon mirae






nooooooo taeyang dont steal mah grill 

you know his short ass need a short gurl


----------



## Spica (Mar 13, 2015)

Is that you? You sound like Austin when he tries to do an impression. 




The World said:


> wat the hell she is tanned as fuck
> 
> she looks like yoon mirae
> 
> ...


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2015)

yea that's me doing an asian impression 

and yeah that's choa

this grill is silly as hell 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACGkYrc-e7M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=najeEPiGZ9U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HZMTutQiM8[/YOUTUBE]

lol choa boppin to bobby at the end


----------



## Spica (Mar 13, 2015)

Choa looks like she can front Forever 21 spring collection.


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2015)

Spica said:


> Choa looks like she can front Forever 21 spring collection.




this is now a kiko spam thread


----------



## Spica (Mar 13, 2015)

dat eyebrow action is on point


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2015)

>how i want to respond



>how I actually feel inside



tiners reaction to my image game validates my whole time being on nf

>dat feel when kiko is actually a lizzy lez and is just dating g-dragon cuz she thinks he's a gurl


----------



## Spica (Mar 13, 2015)

lmao warudo, you've gone cray

I love Kiko, for many reasons 1) she's a halfie 2) she's unapologetically sleeping with your oppa 3) she's best buds with angelababy


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2015)

see I told u she was a lizzy les

she trying to convert angelbaby


----------



## Spica (Mar 13, 2015)

i find it hilarious how kiko is dating gdragon while angelababy is the one who keeps getting into rumour mills with him

and she's a super fangirl

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_cPkibDyu4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2015)

maybe kiko trying to size up the competition before she turns her out and makes her her sex slave 

either that or kill her



> Mizuhara speaks three languages: Japanese, English and a little bit of Korean. *Recently, she has also been starting to learn Chinese*



it's all part of her end game


----------



## Spica (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, Kiko needs to get out of Japan, girl has reached the top of the top, seriously she's reached the overexposure status of AKB48. Not only is she on every CM and magazine cover but she's going to be a lead in the most anticipated movie. 

She's taking baby steps into the west by being a Diesel model (been seeing her some places in London) but it's good for her to get into the Chinese market too


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2015)

man I've never youngji dance this powerfully or most gurl groups for that matter

they should make more male dance songs for deez gurl groups 

cara I miss EvoL 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-loPfc6tagA[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzT8I6Cz_-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 14, 2015)

THEY WERE RUMOURED TO COME BACK

WHAAAAAAR

also youngji rocking the jumps

[youtube]px2Q47O0_eE[/youtube]

awesome song

no to the hair


----------



## Spica (Mar 14, 2015)

i think they look great with the hair  seulgi looks amazing


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

I want some of seulgi's pasta 

best girl group of 2014 

is that wendy or irene at the end of the red club part?

@2:55?









oh wait sonamoo and mamamoo debuted in 2014? 

third best group den


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBsQcwS-olk[/YOUTUBE]

man cao lu has amazing legs and yezi's ass is unbelievably shapely and great

i'm thirstin hard rite now


----------



## koguryo (Mar 15, 2015)

Well shit.  Did not know Jiyoung was gonna play Bitch-sensei.  Doing pretty well for herself if she's gonna play a character of a live-action adaptation of a fairly decent manga.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

oh lawd shes gonna be in a live action ASS classroom adaptation?


----------



## Spica (Mar 16, 2015)

Can't stop listening to Ice Cream Cake. Much better than Automatic. The chorus is good. 




I've said it before, but I'll say it again, Seulgi looks amazingggggggg



Def my RV bias, she's got the feel of Krystal


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 16, 2015)

1. Seulgi & Joy
3. Wendy
4. Irene
5. Girl who I keep calling Yerin

Automatic is still better

ice cream cake hasn't grown on me, but i might just be watching the mv too much


----------



## Hustler (Mar 16, 2015)

Irene and Wendy  

Don't know why they added a new member tbh. Automatic sounds like typical Boa song and she probably would have done a better job with it.


----------



## Spica (Mar 16, 2015)

standing next to the others, yeri doesnt really stand out. she looks really plain next to seulgi, joy, irene and wendy....


----------



## Chloe (Mar 17, 2015)

I bought the rainbow album and is has a pretty mini photobook with it but it's so tiny compared to my dal shabet one TT_TT

Also warudo dat kendrick bro


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm in love with Irene and Wendy but Seulgi can get it too


----------



## Spica (Mar 17, 2015)

Those are some HQ coloured lenses.


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2015)

that blending of white massarace genes and massarace asian genes 

man ice cream cake is really SM-y 

it sounds like an fx song, which that isn't a bad thing. I think I like Automatic more but I'm not sure 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glXgSSOKlls[/YOUTUBE]



joy must be pissed yerin completely took over that maknae spot

now wat purpose does she serve?


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu1aEVzZCoU[/YOUTUBE]

Jimin loooking so lost 

omma Hani's english accent 

she sounds so good, better than seohyun


----------



## Spica (Mar 17, 2015)

I think Joy is happy not being the maknae anymore. She can finally loosen up. 

And Joy's underlid mascara is on point.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 17, 2015)

The World said:


> joy must be pissed yerin completely took over that maknae spot
> 
> now wat purpose does she serve?



um excuse me joys smiles can cure cancer

edit: can hani stop being so perfect because i'm sure she's not gay and i can't stan her completely


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2015)

did you see the math one cara?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HshmFO1ld8g[/YOUTUBE]

jimin confirmed doofus and hani confirmed nerd genius

and hani is still sitting with her legs open hunched over with her fingers crossed 

hani confirmed super duper butch alphaasfuck lesbo swagmaster big boss man poppa

I bet if  jimin and hani were to go to jail(for stealing our hearts) jimin would be hani's bitch


----------



## Spica (Mar 18, 2015)

RV hitting 2.5 mil on youtube after three days


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 18, 2015)

No idea what's happening in kpop atm other than that Fiestar had a release and Hani is glorious.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2015)

hani being so oppa at the end


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2015)

new cube group out

they're really cute

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qmsJbJasfo[/YOUTUBE]

MV reminds me of  Ladies Code and EXID mixed with Apink 

I mean sheeeeeeeeet even one of the members looks like Rise 

Rapper and Main Vocal sound pretty good 

i like how they creatively introduced them to us so there wouldn't be a million youtube comments asking whose who


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]u09hMqGQVfM[/YOUTUBE]

you guys need to watch their freestyle


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2015)

is there ever a time when hwasa and solar aren't adorably cute and funny?

moonbyul makes me giggle too


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 19, 2015)

you haven't mentioned the perfection that is whee in

please complete your statement


----------



## Spica (Mar 20, 2015)

So I just recently got into Neon Bunny and found a pretty great Asian Music blog during my search for moar. 

They make their own mix covers. You wish you had the photoshop skills.







swagga guys


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2015)

that looks like tina's brain vomiting during a nightmare

the jessica shirt doe 



cara those fishnets HNNNNNNNNNNNGHHHHHHHHH

and that drunk pic


----------



## Spica (Mar 20, 2015)

dat nose job and botox


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2015)

Spica said:


> dat nose job and botox


wat? 

I'm looking at her pre debut pics and I see no difference in her nose

u trolling me teener? 


speaking of jimin did u see her UR perfomance?

 her company head miss beyotch must be pissed with her 

but she went in, even though Iron was carrying her

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGo5X48VPdM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAvk_L9CHws[/YOUTUBE]

if she wins over my girl cheetah I know the game is rigged and the general korean populace is dumb as fuck

mah gurl killed it 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9Wv0UEVsdo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVCDtrbb2M8[/YOUTUBE]

chloe u listen to that new Kendrick? 

you should listen to this rap mon track

shit is jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam


----------



## Spica (Mar 20, 2015)

She either got her nose done or JYP's graphic design team finally learned how to use Photoshop on that nose. Trust me, I'm really sensitive to noses that have such distinct nostrils and bump as hers


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2015)

looks the same to me ?\_(ツ)_/?




who is that next to Jia???


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 20, 2015)

cheetah needs to win the whole damn thing. i'd be pissed if she didn't but at least she's releasing a new album in may.


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2015)

i laughed at jessi's reaction 



but yeah cheetah better win this or I'm blaming SanE that thirsty mofucka 

hes the face of all the jimin stans

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZsT-aa4l4Y[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



 07coma
Black out, you don't know this place doesn't exist
That was just my soundless scream
My stuffed nose, lips, my eyes quietly closed
Watching down my lifeless body
What the fuck, tell me what's happening right now I need an explanation
What are you saying? Are you lighting my fire once more?
Who are you to tell me what to do? I'm perfectly fine
Can't imagine it- sacrifice..that's why it's the world of the spirits
This is crazy I'm the God here no matter what you say
Can't explain my existence, you won't believe me so listen to this story
I'm only saying this once what you need is blind faith
If you listened but don't follow you're just a fool who lost everything
Hey over there who's saying shit like there's no possibility
I can hear everything takes these shunned things off of me so I can talk
Hose, respirator, the thick long needle, and the urgent vital signs
Do you get it now? I'm in a coma

I, I, I, I never going down
I, I, I, I'm going up higher
I, I, I, I never going down
I, I, I, I'm going up higher

That place is No limit, have you gone through that? It's the reason why I have no limit now
My aloofness and honorable self ever since the cancer-like pity executed to me
Hades!! Kiss my ass, won death and came back
I'm a living hero the miracle you are looking for is me
Just look at me
(Bitch I'm here)
Can you see me now? You're trying too hard to copy me
You can't even do it, bitch I'm me. Non-fiction, no limit
I lived in coma once you wake up you carelessly throw kicks at me whatever that is. Bitch I'm here
I declined to become a flower, I'm nothing but a lotus
Reality is nothing to me it does nothing to dirty me while you're living in random confidence
The scent isn't strong in fakes, no matter how it tries nothing strong
Nothing is high by it, no one gets you
While my spirit and the beat's synergy will probably
Wet your eyes and ears as if it's like a live performance
Imagine something like that in the dark the cool heat
Slow and fast it's all stopped, this is the black star, coma

I, I, I, I never going down (I never going down)
I, I, I, I'm going up higher (I'm going up higher)
I, I, I, I never going down (I never going down)
I, I, I, I'm going up higher (I'm going up higher)

I, I, I, I never going down (I never going down)
I, I, I, I'm going up higher (I'm going up higher)
I, I, I, I never going down (I never going down)
I, I, I, I'm going up higher (I'm going up higher) 



so good


----------



## Chloe (Mar 21, 2015)

cheetah was so good 


The World said:


> chloe u listen to that new Kendrick?
> 
> you should listen to this rap mon track
> 
> shit is jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam


of course I have. It's fucking art


----------



## Spica (Mar 21, 2015)

The cringe is real


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2015)

Jessi > SNSD 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A__hlUoQ1Ko#t=176[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swM57b7i9NU#t=64[/YOUTUBE]

lol poor Jiwon

they didn't even bother to try and not make it so painfully obvious it was her 

what a waste of an Audi R8


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2015)

Haven't been into kpop at all recently but blonde Irene and Seulgi brought me back.

I guess kpop isn't something I'll grow out of after all.

Who should I be listening to right now?

And what should I be watching


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 21, 2015)

jiwon and her company are denying it

they may have just pulled a random idol picture from the internet


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2015)

tfw I get ignored


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 21, 2015)

watch unpretty rapstar lol


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> jiwon and her company are denying it
> 
> they may have just pulled a random idol picture from the internet



but it even sounds like her in the clip 



Rain's Angel said:


> watch unpretty rapstar lol



yea do dis 

[vine]OYmt6MZWOUd[/vine]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_AV3STZGYE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nnf7HHhi50[/YOUTUBE]

your biases lookin so good 

actually it kind of sounds like sojin


----------



## Sansa (Mar 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLrv9y53obI[/YOUTUBE]

Good song

Until the deplorable rapping at the end

Why do kpop songs constantly ruins themselves with shit rapping


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2015)

yea that rapper sounds like a try hard whose eating his own tongue

song was good 





that was actually my commentary without having my headphones on and listening from a distance 

he doesn't sound that bad 



krystal made a instagram with no photos yet 

Link removed


[dailymotion]x2k1gqa[/dailymotion]

kei and mijoo my biases 

didnt know they were such huge SNSD stans

this was too short 

baby soul is as bad as sunggyu


----------



## Deputy Myself (Mar 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]umRFBQkDiJE[/YOUTUBE]

this is so jammy


----------



## Sansa (Mar 22, 2015)

Krystalgam is back?


----------



## Spica (Mar 22, 2015)

The World said:


> [vine]OYmt6MZWOUd[/vine]



her voice sounds so unique


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2015)

yeah she a real standout chick 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNwY1D-duJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Mar 22, 2015)

:snicker


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2015)

I hear people were talking about how Bobby might be pissed awhile back

im assuming thats some tumblr fanfic?


----------



## Hustler (Mar 22, 2015)

Isn't she dating Jinhwan? 

I highly doubt Bobby would say anything lol


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2015)

yeah I doubt he would if shes dating Jinhwan 



yuragram is up? 






looks like the top favorite places for koreans to visit is paris, new york and sydney :33

thought it would be LA or San Fran 

you might have a chance to see eunji if u live in sydney leo 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubGuj31kcGs[/YOUTUBE]

can't wait 

and an EXID comeback soon too? 

i'm bursting with anticipation and excitement


----------



## Sansa (Mar 22, 2015)

Koreans like vancouver too


----------



## Hustler (Mar 22, 2015)

There are lot of Koreans here

Suji be dating


----------



## Sansa (Mar 22, 2015)

Suji is dating?

Rip in fucking pepperoni Austin

BRUH

RIP IN FUCKIN PEPPERONI

SHE GOT HERSELF THE BESTO GUY IN KOREA


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2015)

that smug look

he knew even then he would tap that


----------



## Sansa (Mar 22, 2015)

....That's Lee Seung Gi


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2015)

wait thats not lee minho

why they give me wrong pic!


----------



## Sansa (Mar 22, 2015)

Man

Suzy is busting it wide open for that top actor in Korea dick

Damn son


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2015)

isn't Suzy a top idol actress? 

not surprising


----------



## Sansa (Mar 22, 2015)

Oh well

This was rather exciting

If Sunny is revealed to be dating, my heart will melt away.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2015)

She should be

isn't she 26 now

suzy is only 20

lee minho is my age

netizens are complaining about age diff 

it's gonna be harder and harder to get these young things without someone judging me 

inb4 leo says im old as fuck again


----------



## Sansa (Mar 22, 2015)

Don't you find it a bit strange how almost every idol couple has like 6+ years age difference?


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2015)

women like older guys

they don't want young stupid and wild kids

except taeyeon


----------



## Sansa (Mar 22, 2015)

That's a stereotype
Driven by people up in aerial heights

I read an article dissecting why women tend to like older guys and it has to do with maturity rate or whatever.
You know the thing about girls maturing faster than boys yadda yadda

TL;DR
The immature little shits that girls date make them think that older is better and ruin it for everyone else their age.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 23, 2015)

You're not that old Warudo kun


----------



## Deputy Myself (Mar 23, 2015)

I bet wardo is younger than me


----------



## Spica (Mar 23, 2015)

Suzy dating Lee Min Ho and she tops UK Facebook trends  Damn, she's more relevant here than any other Korean performer.



Also, is this GG's new concept?


----------



## Hustler (Mar 23, 2015)

^ Japanese single


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> I bet wardo is younger than me



you can never be my senapi oppARRRRRRRRRRRRRR



i legit think girls day especially these two are farm animals

or were farm animals in a previous life



Spica said:


> :snicker



lol I just realized this was a Natalia Kills reference

i wonder if bobby is that clever 



> He seems to forget that the only YG celebrity currently promoting in the industry at the moment is one person... and that's Yang Hyun Suk on 'K-Pop Star'. The rest are either on the backburner or being used as money making machines by being put on tour after tour. If Yang Hyun Suk really has any shame at all, he shouldn't be dissing other companies for delayed debuts.



throwing that shade 



Leo if he ever met Eunji 

dick shrink 5 sizes and turn into a agiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 23, 2015)

omg that picture is too cute

[youtube]_SzxsUOZrmw[/youtube]


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2015)

they say there might be a season 2

hopefully they get LE Woori Hana all of mamamoo and Hyuna and Erin on the show 


haha that hani impression by sungah 

i dont think she needed to try that hard to get that face


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 23, 2015)

all of mamamoo   they can rap better than like 80% of idol rappers already

i doubt erin is serious about rap, even though she's really skilled

also it needs Yezi because that girl needs to go solo


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2015)

yea how can i forget Yezi 

she made the comeback song 1000% better


----------



## Sansa (Mar 23, 2015)

Lol, why is YG dissing anyone when he's the master of delayed comebacks, and the god of stealing other people's work?

Maaaan I've been saying Erin is one of the top female idol rappers
Girl is the Korean Nicki


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2015)

I guess Cheetah is the female Nicki who didn't lose her mind 

and get butt implants


----------



## Yoona (Mar 23, 2015)

The World said:


> lee minho is my age
> 
> netizens are complaining about age diff
> 
> ...



Suzy is my age 

Cheetah is awesome.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 23, 2015)

Did I just say female Nicki?

Lmao wtf 

I meant Korean Nicki


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2015)

nah Nicki ain't female

I hear she got a 10 inch dick and the butt implants were a distraction










Yoona said:


> Suzy is my age
> 
> Cheetah is awesome.



yeah roll over you fat ass rick ross

cheetah da big boss


----------



## Chloe (Mar 24, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> omg that picture is too cute
> 
> [youtube]_SzxsUOZrmw[/youtube]


Oh my god


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Deputy Myself (Mar 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]T4C0jPD9C2c[/YOUTUBE]

neoneun FM 
eodiseona FM 
hanabuteo yeolkkaji 
modeunge da FM


this song slays


----------



## The World (Mar 26, 2015)

lol and i was watching a vid the other day of them silently performing in austin for what ppl thought was their new MV

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T35risMxpD8[/YOUTUBE]

so awkward but still kind of cute


----------



## Spica (Mar 26, 2015)

CHEEEEEEETAH


----------



## The World (Mar 26, 2015)

yea she won by a landslide


----------



## The World (Mar 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wn2CQXmp7cs#t=286[/YOUTUBE]

slay


----------



## Spica (Mar 27, 2015)

Damn, the controversy between Yewon and Lee Tae Im. Hit 35k votes, shit has hit the fan.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Spica (Mar 28, 2015)

I dont get why she did it and why the MDP returned it, but Yeri is adorbs


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

yeri maknae taking over



lol that hime Nana avy teener


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 28, 2015)

tinas new set


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

nana brings all the fanboys to the yard

ooooo kill em


----------



## Spica (Mar 28, 2015)

The World said:


> lol that hime Nana avy teener





NudeShroom said:


> tinas new set


----------



## Spica (Mar 28, 2015)

So according to OH! Jimin beat Exo for #1.......


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 28, 2015)

Puss is just deceptively good lmao

grossest song title for the sickest beat


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2015)

Dat Nana avy


----------



## Deputy Myself (Mar 29, 2015)

Puss is awesome


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]zO9RzrhYR-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

eh it was alright

>tfw I thought miss fei fei said "I feel slutty" 


still waiting on that I don't need a man or bad girl good girl hit


----------



## Deputy Myself (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm sick of that puss


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> I'm sick of that puss





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV5x7Fs3rlA[/YOUTUBE]

teeener ur girl is such a fangrill 

so cute when she spazzed out and danced like a nerd in front of g-dragon 

I never even knew miss A did an English song 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBR0oEUIoGI[/YOUTUBE]

wheres enno?

he missed his chance to meet soojie

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPuYgFBM8AY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV5x7Fs3rlA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> teeener ur girl is such a fangrill
> 
> so cute when she spazzed out and danced like a nerd in front of g-dragon



She always flips out whenever G-Dragon is mentioned 



Deputy Myself said:


> I'm sick of that puss



Stop popping. 



NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]zO9RzrhYR-I[/YOUTUBE]



I already have this on my mind, its a good jam. But doesn't sound very Miss A, JYP played safe and boring again. Fei looks amaaaaaaazing though.




Choa said:


> Dat Nana avy


----------



## Hustler (Mar 29, 2015)

The king has spoken


----------



## Deputy Myself (Mar 30, 2015)

gd's fucking face there


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]uSBjA5_vxEQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2015)

ayyyy ailee looks possessed when cheetah starts bouncing 

I was looking for that part thanks cara

I still like the group effort with jessi and jidam

I wish they all had a chance to perform the song even tymee

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nB_71rTRkwo&list=PLjUVzlcpeN4T5R0Qlo-Lye13bCctRPFoe&index=1[/YOUTUBE]

my cheetah bby forever throwing that shade at jimin


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2015)

Suzy looks like a goddess in Only You


----------



## Spica (Mar 30, 2015)

damn, that's regal as fuck


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2015)

she a queen 





dara thankin fans for that youtube award 

at least come back home was praised :33




lol I can't believe this was actually a thing 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_coVR9c3Fho[/YOUTUBE]

lol the end

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfzEC_QnxXs[/YOUTUBE]

youngji and lizzy so cute


----------



## Spica (Mar 30, 2015)

GODDAMMIT MISS A. 

Song is plain as porridge, but I have the chorus in my head now.

dareun namja malgo neo

dareun namja malgo neo

dareun namja malgo neo

dareun namja malgo neo




EDIT:

lmao warudo, I cant keep up with you repping me, i need to spread it cant rep anybody in this thread


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 30, 2015)

bruh you so late to big byung


----------



## The World (Mar 31, 2015)

I saw it on weekly idol I just never knew they did Mvs and an actual song to it 

big byung did an actual decent and funny rap

I might have been banned around that time 

that and i'm in love with youngji and her thunder thighs

I've been watching roommate for dat jackji couple and dey so cute  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2N-Q3t9ax48[/YOUTUBE]

its good to see gyuri still got it 

she's got pull even in brazil and a lot of thirty dudes wanna wifey her 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSeihBPe4wQ[/YOUTUBE]

youngji is even stronger than amber and bora


----------



## Deputy Myself (Mar 31, 2015)

The World said:


> youngji is even stronger than amber and bora



extremely relative


----------



## The World (Mar 31, 2015)

wouter my girl lifts 

do you?




does crayon pop lift? 

they probably cheat and use supa sentai craycraypop powers


----------



## Deputy Myself (Mar 31, 2015)

dude they fight monsters and shit
thats all the workout they need

[YOUTUBE]4RMbTFwzU8k[/YOUTUBE]

I like this


----------



## The World (Mar 31, 2015)

look at this autist

bitch don't even know how to throw up gang signs prolly



she would get shot in the hood for less
























tldr she need to leave the group and do porn


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 31, 2015)

okay lets not post exo

[YOUTUBE]XNxdSYXNEtw[/YOUTUBE]

CHOK CHOK WOW WOW


----------



## The World (Mar 31, 2015)

what does chok chok mean? 

and is heechul still a crazy loon? .....................yep


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 31, 2015)

guys

i'm doing what all the crazy suju fans did and jumping base

screw snsd

RV is where it's at

seulgi is our new overlord, bow down


----------



## Spica (Mar 31, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> guys
> 
> i'm doing what all the crazy suju fans did and jumping base
> 
> ...



i think this is the first time me and cara are stanning the same person. of course, her stan is stronger than me but seulgi is seriously love. 

i just want her on variety so i can see more of her personality


----------



## Deputy Myself (Mar 31, 2015)

Joy is better


----------



## Hustler (Mar 31, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> Joy is better



This!!

Irene is a goddess too

WHAT THE FUCK ARE THESE DATES YG?? BUT YESS FOR BIG BANG!!


----------



## Spica (Mar 31, 2015)

Hustler said:


> WHAT THE FUCK ARE THESE DATES YG?? BUT YESS FOR BIG BANG!!



I hope that means one MV per month!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 1, 2015)

honestly that's better than what we could have asked for

but holy shit i hope it's just an MV per month, because 5 months of straight promotion is intense.  hopefully they just promote every other one


edit: well the thing about RV is i'm actually starting to like all of them.  seulgi is just such a qt because the lopsided grin is a killer


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 1, 2015)

HAS EVERYBODY WORSHIPED TODAY


----------



## Hustler (Apr 1, 2015)

Did so


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 1, 2015)

also acceptable

they have the cutest goddamn smiles


----------



## Hustler (Apr 1, 2015)

Such vocal slayage

Fire Emblem If White Kingdom/Black Kingdom Trailer

Don't know why embedding is not working


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 2, 2015)

leo pls

[YOUTUBE]JoqLnkcjZmQ[/YOUTUBE]

mamamooooooooooooooooooooo <3


----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2015)

of course my internet was down so I couldn't see it 

but now I can :33


----------



## Hustler (Apr 4, 2015)

This girl is pretty, too bad her group won't get anywhere

[sp][/sp]


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2015)

who dat

i don't know all my nugus yet


----------



## Hustler (Apr 4, 2015)

Sujin from Wassup


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2015)

ahhh

i like some of wassups songs but I only know nari and nada


----------



## The World (Apr 4, 2015)

u aussies and your shitty times to post



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spuwZPPitcU[/YOUTUBE]

seulgi has joined the ranks of yura, jaek, and naeun as idolauteests


----------



## The World (Apr 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjekhM-hGvA[/YOUTUBE]

holy wow

seductive as fuck maknaes


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]vB_iEflF0CY[/YOUTUBE]

i am ded

mamamoo & RV 

muh 2015 new kpop biases


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 6, 2015)

thread is ded

so i double posterino

[YOUTUBE]RaRUuAHzx5Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Apr 6, 2015)

dat censorship tho


----------



## Sansa (Apr 7, 2015)

GG japan comeback this week I think


----------



## Yoona (Apr 7, 2015)

I have not seen or listened to Call Me Baby yet. All my friends are raving about it


----------



## Sansa (Apr 7, 2015)

Haven't listened to that new Exo album either

I'm slacking on ma bois


----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2015)

I saw the MV 

liked the beginning part with Kai and the rest in the car

kind of dozed off to the rest

maybe I should rewatch it


----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WN51PX4XVc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImAHVHQDseQ[/YOUTUBE]

dem korean drakes


----------



## Sansa (Apr 7, 2015)

Wow

That new Exo album


----------



## Sansa (Apr 8, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezfJHpLPNXw[/youtube]


----------



## Yoona (Apr 8, 2015)

Choa said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezfJHpLPNXw[/youtube]



The teaser looks good but knowing how I thought the teaser for Mr Mr was GOAT then was disappointed by the actual song. I think I will wait for the whole thing.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm more excited by how good they look


----------



## Yoona (Apr 8, 2015)

This is the Japanese or Korean comeback ?
I have been so out of the loop with Kpop lately


----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 8, 2015)

probably japanese
why would they promote exo and gg together

think woman, jesus.


----------



## Yoona (Apr 8, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> probably japanese
> why would they promote exo and gg together
> 
> *think woman, jesus*.



Nope 

Like I said I've been indifferent to Kpop for some months and havent kept up with either so boo hoo


----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 8, 2015)

the post above the post you initially quoted was talking about the new exo album


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2015)

u quack me up


----------



## Sansa (Apr 8, 2015)

It's a Japanese song that's gonna be released in Korea at the same time it's released in Ramen land

SM marketing Exo and GG at the same time would either be a desperate attempt at cash

Or they're trying to see who's more popular so they can give up on the other

Or something retarded, cause that's SM's thing


----------



## Spica (Apr 8, 2015)

Well SM, needs more money to gear up for new goddess haven Red Velvet's comeback.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 9, 2015)

Alright 4minute's "Crazy" got be back somewhat into K-pop, give me 5 good songs released in the last year to further my revival


----------



## Sansa (Apr 9, 2015)

The entire Mr.Mr. mini from GG

Exo's 2nd album

Exo's Overdose mini

Holler mini from TTS

Some from soyou x jung gi go


----------



## Jeff (Apr 9, 2015)

Should have said "sans SNSD" because I follow them fairly well (well up until their JAPAN BEST, after that I have no idea wtf)

Also a lot of SM there, what the fuck are other groups doing at the moment


----------



## Hustler (Apr 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwuAPyOImoI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-FhDScM_2w[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JO7qQ7peKeM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9sEjiBew18[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28wHsmQ5mDk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QB4dQcxgJPY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3s1jaFDrp5M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEYOyZVWlzs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Apr 9, 2015)

Dat Fussler, always fusslin'

고마워


----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 9, 2015)

like a cat is still one of my fav songs


----------



## Sansa (Apr 9, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Should have said "sans SNSD" because I follow them fairly well (well up until their JAPAN BEST, after that I have no idea wtf)
> 
> Also a lot of SM there, what the fuck are other groups doing at the moment



Follow groups like AoA, Exid, Miss A, 9 Muses, T-Ara. GsD

And nugus

Nugus are the trend rn


----------



## The World (Apr 9, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> like a cat is still one of my fav songs



still dislike the mv

love the song

love the acoustic ver best



Choa said:


> Follow groups like AoA, Exid, Miss A, 9 Muses, T-Ara. GsD
> 
> And nugus
> 
> Nugus are the trend rn



red velvet besto yeoja rookies


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 9, 2015)

Choa said:


> Follow groups like AoA, Exid, Miss A, 9 Muses, T-Ara. GsD
> 
> And nugus
> 
> Nugus are the trend rn



9 muses if we're talking 2013

i love them but drama was nowhere near their level then

edit: odd thing i just learned, EXID Junghwa was the only other girl in Wonder Girls Tell Me video

which is funny because she would have been like 12, she's like the only korean girl who looks older than what she is


----------



## Jeff (Apr 9, 2015)

Choa said:


> Follow groups like AoA, Exid, Miss A, 9 Muses, T-Ara. GsD
> 
> And nugus
> 
> Nugus are the trend rn



Sort of follow Miss A because of my eternal love for Fei's amazing body but I'll check out the recent stuff on the others.

Is 4minute trying to be 2NE1 style or wtf.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 9, 2015)

No one is trying to be 2ne1


----------



## Jeff (Apr 9, 2015)

This is pretty 2NE1


----------



## The World (Apr 9, 2015)

since when did 2ne1 hold a monopoly on badass girl concepts?


----------



## Jeff (Apr 9, 2015)

Since I left K-pop in mid-2011


----------



## Sansa (Apr 9, 2015)

Girl groups have been doing that concept since forever

EvoL did the badass concept better than 2ne1 even


----------



## Jeff (Apr 9, 2015)

Alright, I'm obviously well-behind and not versed enough to lead any sort of conversation here anymore lol.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 10, 2015)

4minute went back to their original style rather


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNYImwBU4f4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGvwy3qhjDM[/YOUTUBE]

man they look so different but they were so much better then 

Crazy really did bring them back to form 

Hyuna besto song 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6JppjQSTh8[/YOUTUBE]

man all the girls looked hot as fuck in this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsWl1--Niyg[/YOUTUBE]

especially Hyuna, when she was getting groped by all those girls it was like that lezfest was so natural for her, she got dat sex appeal 

popped a chub just for her


----------



## Jeff (Apr 10, 2015)

I've been listening to T-ara stuff, it's pretty good I guess.  Catchy as balls and I kind of understand why Jolin Tsai sounds like that now too.

Gonna try check out Miss A's new stuff now.


----------



## Yoona (Apr 10, 2015)

I am in love with the Catch Me If You Can choreography .


----------



## Jeff (Apr 10, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNYImwBU4f4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGvwy3qhjDM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...






Yeah that was the best days of 4minute till now, fuck.  I think it was 4minute that always got me back into K-pop; first in 2009 with Hot Issue and now in 2015 with Crazy.

I remember their entire 1st mini-album being great.  And used to play the shit out of this:

[YOUTUBE]bqYWpzb65rE[/YOUTUBE]

Jiyoon was hot with her short cut.  Probably liked Hyuna more then too.

And this was their last song I listened to before my exodus:

[YOUTUBE]1fOG_wcV_oU[/YOUTUBE]

dat Hyuna part at 2:20 or so.  Song was sort of a mess imo though.


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)

@jeff

yeah hyuna can grind all over me anyday 



hey these guys are pretty good 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ae4z9DF63JQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-CLouAuPes[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)

whoa dis drama mv from nugus

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-cOZgaotPY[/YOUTUBE]

i thought the mom was the chick from running man at first 

so sad 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BimRWJeAr6o#t=177[/YOUTUBE]

the ending performance was cool

the leader and the maknaes are really cute

and the main vocal reminds me of bohyung but those facial twitches 



speaking of spica doe........


----------



## Sansa (Apr 10, 2015)

Time to listen to Soshi without Jessica


----------



## Jeff (Apr 10, 2015)

Cannot get over how hot Gayoon is in Crazy.  Just cannot


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)

too bad her weakass ankles couldn't be bothered to do the dance correctly 

they sound pretty good with mr removed too

at least better than ambers shake that ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee12I2OfsqA#t=174[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Apr 10, 2015)

Who else finds it funny when Koreans try to twerk or shake their ass?

Most of them just kinda look

You know

Lol


----------



## Jeff (Apr 10, 2015)

All that means is I can't bend her over well unless it is over a table 

Well they twerk it better than some Japanese girls.  They look like they are trying to air hump a dog.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 10, 2015)

I mean

When girls who are especially slim try to do it, it's honestly just funny

But when people like Ashley do it


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)

if they have a nice shapely ass they can shake it all they want

don't need booty fat to clap just for it to look eye pleasing


oh muh gawd this is horrendous 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4S7q8VvDp8c[/YOUTUBE]

this one is better but anyone not named taeyeon or seohyun is meh to downright awful 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CT56LA05E2Y[/YOUTUBE]


taetiseo is all the snsd u need 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzmrdehDSoc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON91qv7OJEs#t=42[/YOUTUBE]

lovelyz does alot of cutesy voices but they still sound really good

shame some of these mr removed vids sound like they are in a vacuum thrown in the ocean


----------



## Sansa (Apr 10, 2015)

What the fuck

Are TTS + Jess the only good singers in Soshi?

I'm sorry Sunny, you're my baby but

Girl





Asshley


----------



## Jeff (Apr 10, 2015)

Shame Yuri sounds like complete shit on her one-word verses


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)

didn't i post that top gif in the CAGs thread? 

yeah Ashley is from NYC so she got that thick murican booty in her 

too bad she lived in queens, might have seen her in high school 

she can be my ciara anytime 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O08mdo0w96E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Apr 10, 2015)

I mean granted we all knew that Yoong + Yul + Hyo weren't good singers

But Sunny 
Still love her to bits though



Joy kinda got cakes


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Sansa (Apr 10, 2015)

tfw Joy is like 16


 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b09U0KLv6I4[/youtube]
The choreo


----------



## Jeff (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm kind of interested in seeing Into the New World without MR.  I always got the impression from that song that only Hyo and Sooyoung couldn't sing whereas Sunny and Yuri were probably in the middle of the pack.


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)

seulgi and irene got the most sex appeal doe 

but the maknaes be learning


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)

Choa said:


> tfw Joy is like 16



wat joy is almost 19

yeri is 16


----------



## Sansa (Apr 10, 2015)

Wait

Isn't one of RV's members like a 98 line or something?

Also

If I was a girl or gay I'd try to fuck Chanyeol so bad


----------



## Sansa (Apr 10, 2015)

Whatever happened to that rotational group that Boram's talented sister was in?

D-Unit or something


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 10, 2015)

Jeff said:


> I'm kind of interested in seeing Into the New World without MR.  I always got the impression from that song that only Hyo and Sooyoung couldn't sing whereas Sunny and Yuri were probably in the middle of the pack.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qcap_dd-kHI[/youtube]

then again this is sorta from a concert dvd so obv it isnt gonna sound as bad lol


----------



## Sansa (Apr 10, 2015)

Yuri isn't a good singer lol
That's like common knowledge forreal
She can dance her ass off, but singing isn't really her forte

Sunny is okay, a lot of people say she's only in GG and in the vocal line up because Lee Soo Man is her uncle, but she honestly an okay singer.

As far as GG's vocal line up goes, she the weakest of them all.

I'd rate GG's current vocal line up as
Taeyeon
Seohyun
Tiffany
Sunny


----------



## Jeff (Apr 10, 2015)

What u talking about Stars, Yuri has an excellent singing voice

[YOUTUBE]oYconcNmS0Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Apr 10, 2015)

Goo Hara


----------



## Hustler (Apr 11, 2015)

The Ark's song is really nice


----------



## Yoona (Apr 11, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Cannot get over how hot Gayoon is in Crazy.  Just cannot



She is looks gorgeous in that MV.
Couldn't take my eyes off her in the group scenes in Crazy.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 11, 2015)

There's only been a few times in my Kpop career that a single member just steals the spotlight from the others in a MV.

Other times off the top of my head would be Sooyoung in Mr. Mr. Big return to form for her, even if she was lead at one point in Galaxy Supernova


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]Z8j_XEn9b_8[/YOUTUBE]




Ga-in from Abracadabra simply because shit I was in love with her for a good year after the video came out:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]ofwFr8o8p0Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yoona (Apr 11, 2015)

I notice Sooyoung leads quite a bit in the Japabese singles. Probably as she was once active there


----------



## Jeff (Apr 11, 2015)

1. Jessica (제시카): 19.9%
2. Yoona (윤아): 16.9%
3. Taeyeon (태연): 16.2%
4. Seohyun (서현): 13.1%
5. Tiffany (티파니): 11.6%
6. Hyoyeon (효연): 8.7%
7. Sooyoung (수영): 5.1%
8. Yuri (유리): 2.4%
9. Sunny (써니): 2.2%

This is true because I know a huge amount of my K-pop friends in Japan who like Sica and Yoona.  I'm not sure how fans in Japan make their choices as to who they like, but I guess Sica has a Western look to her than they might like with her blonde hair and very womanly....uh...appeal?  idk.  But Sooyoung has a cute, somewhat tomboy-ish look and might appeal more to the common Japanese person rather than the fans who carried over their fandom from Korea to Japan.  Plus she is fluent so she (kind of like Seungri from BIGBANG) make the rounds on the variety shows and is entertaining, thus they want to gain more fans by putting her face at the front.  Just a theory, but I've thought about it too with all those netizens being like "wtf is Sooyoung at the front, fuck her" shit.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 11, 2015)

in western years joy is 18, while yeri just turned 16 cuz she's born in 1999

seulgi and wendy are 21, irene is 24

also they all basically age at the same time, cuz their birthdays are like super close together except for joys lol



Yoona said:


> I notice Sooyoung leads quite a bit in the Japabese singles. Probably as she was once active there



she's the only one fluent in japanese lol


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2015)

yo this beat goes hard

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2n3m9xVqKiY[/YOUTUBE]

man is this how fangirls normally react to guy groups? 

and no chanyeols hair was terrible 

but chanyeol kai do and chen are my biases

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH6R-tkvg14[/YOUTUBE]

no wonder how these boy groups make hand over fist

a normal reaction for me on even my thirstiest for a girl group is something similar to a dat ass face for a good 2-3mins 


these girls do a pretty good cover 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pggDbWwgRH0[/YOUTUBE]





EDIT: wait I didn't mean chanyeol's hair i meant chen

well alot of their hair is terrible but chen's is the worst holy perm balls!


----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 11, 2015)

but chen is so adorable ;c


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2015)

his hair doe 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9xU9Zl2yRQ[/YOUTUBE]

lay was really cool to that chick who could dance

lucky fans but that jo kwon dancer and the bboy who's a better dancer than all of exo 

wonder what special school they went to


----------



## Sansa (Apr 11, 2015)

Boygroups make hand over fist because girls are much more rabid in terms of stanning than guys in general


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 11, 2015)

>implying chen could ever look bad

u wot m8


----------



## Sansa (Apr 11, 2015)

> Everyone knew that Girls' Generation's comeback wouldn't be a quiet one, but some fans are now wondering if former member Jessica was originally meant to be part of their latest song, "Catch Me if You Can."
> 
> SEE ALSO: [DOUBLE REVIEW] Eric: Girls' Generation - 'Catch Me If You Can'
> 
> ...



You can really tell the lines that were obviously meant for Sica though
Yoona's chorus line and some of Sunny's lines sound like they were meant for Jessica to sing

It seems like SM gave Sunny more lines to compensate for Jessica being gone too


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> >implying chen could ever look bad
> 
> u wot m8



the hair got to goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Choa said:


> You can really tell the lines that were obviously meant for Sica though
> Yoona's chorus line and some of Sunny's lines sound like they were meant for Jessica to sing
> 
> It seems like SM gave Sunny more lines to compensate for Jessica being gone too



lol they edited out sicas voice at certain parts

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1K_EmuB8Lg[/YOUTUBE]

man yuri and hyoyeon really do have besto legs and booty


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2015)

wait what

i thought this was the unedited exo track

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1WKY_QXME4[/YOUTUBE]

these guys are pretty damn good


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]DgAVkF-QcV4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ORTE1wmvpI[/YOUTUBE]

some of this makes me cringe as a kpop fan

but those first three girls are pretty good


----------



## Chloe (Apr 11, 2015)

Choa said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b09U0KLv6I4[/youtube]
> The choreo


Sooyoung and Yuri


----------



## Chloe (Apr 11, 2015)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ORTE1wmvpI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> some of this makes me cringe as a kpop fan
> 
> but those first three girls are pretty good



the blondey isn't too bad

but they all dress exactly how I picture white kpop stans from tumblr


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2015)

oh and they do exid and evol

cara must be already be in lesbians with them

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0JnCv_Rh3c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2015)

Chloe said:


> the blondey isn't too bad
> 
> but they all dress exactly how I picture white kpop stans from tumblr



i almost mistook it for tumblrcon 

that shit was so embarrassingly awful


----------



## Chloe (Apr 11, 2015)

their shirts say been trill


----------



## Chloe (Apr 11, 2015)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ORTE1wmvpI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> some of this makes me cringe as a kpop fan
> 
> but those first three girls are pretty good


Inpinite at 9:08 doe


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2015)

doesn't your waifu asap rock hate those trill shirts?


----------



## Chloe (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeah he does 
But like do those girls know what trill means or did their oppar wear something similar like 

btw the 3 good ones


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2015)

pretty sure i saw a lainbow song or two in there

chloe lainbow are such goofy dorks 

woori is so cute :33 and jaek hyun and noel are goofy and funny as fuck 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYhdrjqYBLE[/YOUTUBE]

haven't seen the second part yet

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyp09OZT3mM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2015)

Chloe said:


> Yeah he does
> But like do those girls know what trill means or did their oppar wear something similar like
> 
> btw the 3 good ones



yea the white girls are hot especially the black haired one and the hispanic chick seems like a bro

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLph2ZG3IdA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V0FHxizP3w[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dI61EwpcHrM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Apr 11, 2015)

fucking noeul tho. "Best parts are no script, supporting oppas and meats" 

Dis is why she always lives in my hearteu


----------



## Chloe (Apr 11, 2015)

the brunette one 

ignore the face


----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 12, 2015)

that brown girl is what hngs are made of


----------



## The World (Apr 12, 2015)

soyu's eyes 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMStTO3Uttc[/YOUTUBE]

they both sound so beautiful :33


----------



## Sansa (Apr 12, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWfsla_Uh80[/youtube]
Whoever does Exo's Choreo needs a fucking award


----------



## Sansa (Apr 12, 2015)

The body wave in choreo is just smooth as fuck

omggggggggggggggg


----------



## The World (Apr 12, 2015)

yeah I have been replaying it non stop for awhile now

i swear SM must be encoding subliminal messages in all of exos videos because they have this effect on me 

and i'm not even a huge exo stan


----------



## Sansa (Apr 12, 2015)

Why is Exo so good musically 

Listening to catch me if you can more
It makes me realise how hard Jessica's lines are for other people to sing 

I wonder if she'll make a solo debut


----------



## Sansa (Apr 12, 2015)

Now I realise what's missing from CMIYC

Jessica's godly bridges


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 12, 2015)

lol i link a video and you guys go into every other video that isn't the one i linked

the game was pretty fantastic you homos

also

[YOUTUBE]XqsvwR_HBCU[/YOUTUBE]

DESE OUTFITS

LOOK AT HWASA'S THIGHS MY GOD 

MOONBYUL JUST FUCKING KILLING ME TOO


----------



## The World (Apr 12, 2015)

who do i have to kill to get between hwsa's thighs 

and for solar to sit on me

sorry cara but u must be the sacrifice


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 12, 2015)

can i at least hug moonbyul and wheein beforehand


----------



## The World (Apr 12, 2015)

they can wink at you before the ritual


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 12, 2015)

you dickweed


----------



## Sansa (Apr 12, 2015)

Is Hwasa the girl in the purple?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 12, 2015)

Didn't even play the video

Just saw you mention thighs and guessed who it was


----------



## The World (Apr 12, 2015)

dis group


----------



## Sansa (Apr 12, 2015)

I hate this time of year

Cause I have exams to study for and worry about

While you adults just have to go to work


----------



## Sansa (Apr 12, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMHrLBZtSM0[/youtube]
Sica's turning into Nicole 
Her English is slipping and becoming limited 

Netizens comparing her English to Tiffany's as if Tiffany didn't stay in the US longer and doesn't speak English more often 

why wont this fucking youtube tag work


----------



## Sansa (Apr 12, 2015)

> Fans could definitely feel the sincerity by Jessica, as she took time to personalize seven hundred unique polaroid photos, which were given out to the fans who attended her birthday party this year.
> Jessica held her fan meeting cum birthday party on April 11th in Seoul, exactly a week before her actual birthday.
> 
> Besides having the opportunity to interact with the star, fans also received a deluxe fan package each, including a bottle of sparkling water, snacks with a special ‘J’ initial, a lightstick, an official birthday party card, and a polaroid.
> ...



How can you not love this woman


----------



## Hustler (Apr 12, 2015)

Mamamoo           

Also you guys should try stanning The Ark

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-cOZgaotPY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4xAnUfWI5E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Apr 12, 2015)

Leo you know I already stan them 













 I'd feel sorry for Jess if she wasn't already filthy rich

but she really does care about her fans


----------



## Yoona (Apr 13, 2015)

Choa said:


> How can you not love this woman



700 
I wouldnt be patient to do that


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]egqDPipqIAg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)

wait is this mv giving the middle finger to everyone who wanted to censor their up and down dance? 

hani's puss puss so hot it needs to be censored oh lawd


----------



## Sansa (Apr 13, 2015)

I think it was meant to say fuck you the Korean censorship people, yes.

Also, I was reading an article about albums made purely to fulfill contractual obligations, Van Morrison made an album with him not giving a shit for 35 minutes 

There were songs who's only lyrics were
"Do you want a danish? No I've already eaten"

None of the songs were over a minute 30 seconds either


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 13, 2015)

Choa said:


> I think it was meant to say fuck you the Korean censorship people, yes.



lol i was thinking the same thing

i thought it was some sort of tongue in cheek feminist thing

i'm not entirely sure without a full lyrics translation but then again those might not even be related to the video


----------



## Sansa (Apr 13, 2015)

I mean, it makes perfect sense honestly

Censoring it before they get the chance to is passive-aggressive and will most likely leave them


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 13, 2015)

lol i think you're hitting it spot on

i might be reading a bit into it but i think they purposely made the choreo look awkward and sexy because they're trying to push the censors.  hani "encouraged" people to take fancams, which sort of ties into the MV's theme.  

either exid has some clever symbolism here or i should go to bed because i'm starting to think


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 13, 2015)

lol joy is so touchy with everyone

unless she was doing that to be completely evil, cuz yeri is a midget


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)

I love how she strode in and did it so casually while everyone else was in the middle of a conversation

like "yes yeri you're my seat now warm my queenly buttocks"


----------



## Yoona (Apr 14, 2015)

Joy is so cute and adorable. I weep manly tears cause of that girl


----------



## Hustler (Apr 14, 2015)

This song is fun

Hanna's voice is stuck in my head

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_I1HXMcOoM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Apr 14, 2015)

lol that one part that looks like the pdiddy ma$e part from mo money

the girl cute with a nice voice


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]agF7xUFtepM[/YOUTUBE]

LE be forgettin her lyrics 

that little pause was cute as fuck


----------



## Yoona (Apr 16, 2015)

Rumors about Tao are all over the place.


----------



## The World (Apr 16, 2015)

yaaaaaaas



this dude know he a pretty pretty boy


----------



## Sansa (Apr 16, 2015)

The World said:


> this dude know he a pretty pretty boy


Chanyeol


----------



## The World (Apr 16, 2015)

get it get it



lol where is this from?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 16, 2015)

I feel like you intentionally post Chanyeol to summon me here


----------



## The World (Apr 16, 2015)

nah I just wanted to post some exo gifs

also wanted to delete them from my tabs before firefox asplodes

still looking for that DO one where he sings BABY GURL and goes from the arm pointing to the dougie


----------



## The World (Apr 16, 2015)

these gurls are tiny if they shorter than DO


----------



## Sansa (Apr 16, 2015)

>firefox
>2015

Warudo pls


----------



## The World (Apr 16, 2015)

all my addons are on this


----------



## Sansa (Apr 16, 2015)

You can get addons for Chrome too


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2015)

gotta remember that all the exo members aside from chanyeol and sehun are pretty much wearing insoles

tao can usually go either way


----------



## Sansa (Apr 16, 2015)

Isn't Tao as tall as Chanyeol?

I'm p sure I saw them standing side by side and they were the same height

I could be wrong though


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2015)

tao is shorter by a good amount, cept tao will still sometimes wear insoles


----------



## Sansa (Apr 16, 2015)

Chanyeol with the ideal 182 cm height

It's kinda funny cause he would tower over DO but I saw a gif of DO punching him in the chest and Chanyeol didn't do anything


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2015)

okay just now taking full notice of something

i was looking for an example picture to compare them

but like, when they were a 12 member group, EVERY photo was taken in a specific order

kris chanyeol sehun asdlkfa;sldj;ajsd;fajd;kasjas;lfjalk;dfjk;a tao

like kris and tao always close them in, the middle is probably the same too but i'm trying to compare tao and chanyeol lmao

edit: and luhan kai are always center


----------



## Hustler (Apr 17, 2015)

Chrome is better but those extensions chew through ram 

Cutee


----------



## Hustler (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm so excited!! this is badassssssss

Kings are coming backu 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwV2I5tH4no[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Apr 17, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> okay just now taking full notice of something
> 
> i was looking for an example picture to compare them
> 
> ...



wow I looked at the photo again and I didn't realize how small Kai is compared to Chanyeol 



Choa said:


> Chanyeol with the ideal 182 cm height
> 
> It's kinda funny cause he would tower over DO but I saw a gif of DO punching him in the chest and Chanyeol didn't do anything



he can't hurt his opparrrrrr



Hustler said:


> I'm so excited!! this is badassssssss
> 
> Kings are coming backu
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwV2I5tH4no[/YOUTUBE]



yaaaaaaaaas


----------



## Jeff (Apr 17, 2015)

Choa said:


> You can get addons for Chrome too



Chrome has given me so much issues in the last year I've gone back to Firefox


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 17, 2015)

Funny I should see this thread.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 17, 2015)

that bigbang trailer is awesome


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 17, 2015)

flat butts


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2015)

From that JYP video 

Wanted to summon Warudo


----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 17, 2015)

I know
thats the irony
he's singing about "oh girl your ass is so perf"

what ass


----------



## Spica (Apr 17, 2015)

Even I can see those butts are flat


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2015)

Well

That's really all they're used to so you can't blame the guy


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2015)

Lord Yu said:


> Funny I should see this thread.



Neon Bunny is pretty awesome.

That Big Bang Trailer. Fuck yes.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> gotta remember that all the exo members aside from chanyeol and sehun are pretty much wearing insoles
> 
> tao can usually go either way



I've been watching their lives and damn how short are some of em. They look tiny.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 17, 2015)

Enno is backu!!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2015)

I never left Leo man. Just busy with work. But I'm still waiting for Pink Punk.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 17, 2015)

Pink Punk will never debut, though they have flawless looking members. Big Bang releasing one song a month, bye bye Ikon and Pink Punk 

Have to settle for Lovelyz for now, they're all so adorable.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2015)

Where is Ikon. The fuck has YG been doing all year. Good luck to the rest of em. I hate that Pink Punk isn't debuting. Fucking give me the girls. I'm dying for em


----------



## Hustler (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't know what's going on with Ikon album. With Big Bang releasing shit till September, I doubt Ikon will make a come back. If they do then they better hope BB release something they are not promoting. 

I want AkMu and Pink Punk this year too.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 17, 2015)

The gifs on the last page...


----------



## The World (Apr 17, 2015)

koreans with ass? hory shittu~

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4QFZgs6wvk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]kt8fYJgMdJU[/YOUTUBE]

JYP channeling his inner johnny bravo at the end there


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh my


----------



## Yoona (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice ava Choa


----------



## Sansa (Apr 18, 2015)

Chanyeol is my hyung from another eomma
Jesus christ that was cringe


----------



## Sansa (Apr 18, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RtHENvMRnU&t=26m0s[/youtube]
SKIP TO 26:00
Fuck me


----------



## Sansa (Apr 18, 2015)

For you guys that watch unpretty rapstar


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]_sYswnKZwWM[/YOUTUBE]

been watching exid's webisodes

pretty much the same as all other groups, cept junghwa talks a fucking lot

however, she's the sweetest little chatterbox, legitimately seems to only want others to smile

but i mostly linked this because somewhere around 7 minutes hani makes the super mario jump sound with her nose


----------



## Sansa (Apr 19, 2015)

Is this cheetah?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 19, 2015)

Which one of the EXID members is this 





She's just the sweetest thing
I'm happy her Koreans fans didn't abandon her because she's not SNSD anymore


----------



## Hustler (Apr 19, 2015)

Choa said:


> For you guys that watch unpretty rapstar



Looks like she went to the same surgeon as Hyoyeon


----------



## The World (Apr 19, 2015)

yeah she fucked up her face

she was alot cuter before





Choa said:


> Is this cheetah?



yea that's her





Choa said:


> Which one of the EXID members is this



that's hyerin

and btw the previous vid cara linked she looks like a freaky albino with that blonde hair


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2015)

def not the same surgeon, difference is hyoyeon has money and can go to someone good


----------



## Sansa (Apr 19, 2015)

Cheetah is rather pretty :33


----------



## The World (Apr 19, 2015)

tineer ur girl kiko is mikasa in the AoT live action movie 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvU3ExhdB30[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njH4Y1UBucw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Apr 19, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWuPxHuMezY[/youtube]
The guy who said "Next Gangnam style" made me so upset
Like, really the age cut off for teens react should be 15 at the very least, that's when you actually start doing teenager shit.

And then those 2 lispy ass brace face freckle lords wanna talk about cheesy
I'm sure they cut 4 zayn


----------



## Sansa (Apr 19, 2015)

> Girls' Generation's Yuri is in a relationship!
> 
> Sunday News has just revealed that Yuri is dating Hanshin Tigers' Oh Seung Hwan.
> 
> ...



This guy must enjoy getting between Yuri's thick bunz


----------



## Sansa (Apr 19, 2015)

Guess they never heard of k2nblog


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2015)

yeah idk, sometimes when i'm listening to playlists and it's like... out of nowhere i'm hearing MV sounds and i'm like REALLY PEOPLE

also yuri has been definitely confirmed

Taeyeon <3 Bacon
Jessica <3 whatshisface
Sunny <3 ?
Tiffany <3 Nichkhun
Hyoyeon <3 whatshisfaceiftheyrestilltogether
Yuri <3 baseball
Sooyoung <3 thatolddude
Yoona <3 Lee Seunggi
Seohyun <3 Ban Ki Moon

oh wait i thought there were three left

so that means only sunny and seohyun have gotten away with dating and not been caught


----------



## Hustler (Apr 19, 2015)

Inspirits are crazy. Witch hunting my poor Sujeong over a silly comment.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2015)

people hold way too much weight to her comment


----------



## Hustler (Apr 19, 2015)

Its like they're searching for ways to get annoyed at people



> Gerard Way@gerardway
> I'm listening to G-Dragon and fucking LOVING IT





> Gerard Way @gerardway
> Still listening to G-Dragon





> Gerard Way@gerardway
> killer vibe


----------



## Yoona (Apr 20, 2015)

Choa said:


> This guy must enjoy getting between Yuri's thick bunz



Never imagined Yuri with a baseball player.
Just yesterday I was wondering who she might be dating.
For some reason I feel indifferent to Snsd relationships. I even forget my bias has a boyfriend at times (Sooyoung).


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F32G-iOirbg[/YOUTUBE]

man block b always does some crazy shit 

didn't even know they had a subunit

didn't like all of it but that beat goes in

banger


----------



## Spica (Apr 20, 2015)

Yoona said:


> Never imagined Yuri with a baseball player.
> Just yesterday I was wondering who she might be dating.
> For some reason I feel indifferent to Snsd relationships. I even forget my bias has a boyfriend at times (Sooyoung).



Eh, I can imagine Yuri dating an athlete. She seems more the type.


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2015)

Yuri is the only athlete

everyone else is either lazy as fuck or just pathetic when it comes to athleticism/sports(sooyoung)


----------



## Sansa (Apr 20, 2015)

Hyoyeon?

She skis and shit all the time


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2015)

yeah i would consider them about the same

also, wtf did i just watch

[YOUTUBE]E-jbuRovbWY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FM7ATvcRpQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLn8ssx7JkQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iYMJKFq4Gc[/YOUTUBE]

I've been waiting for these to be subbed all day



also topkek

tae wat happened







Choa said:


> Hyoyeon?
> 
> She skis and shit all the time



I forgot about ms thighs


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2015)

okay how does lovelyz have the most boring ass concepts with what seems to be such a funny group

i might actually learn their names now

it's kind of like a pink, tamest stuff because SK likes it, but actually a pretty cool group


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bjIup3x6Z8#t=97[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Sfw0kVEEuY#t=148[/YOUTUBE]

[dailymotion]x2gwmje[/dailymotion]

hani is love hani is life

and to think I thought she was another dumb bimbo visual back in the day

 that she is actually the genius of the group and probably all groups


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2015)

hani is actually a really good singer, the way enno would put it, she has a great tone of voice and is really enjoyable to listen to

however she sucks live, and tends to go more for the visual now haha

even junghwa can hold herself better live


----------



## Sansa (Apr 20, 2015)

> 12. [+35, -3] Hul.. what's up with her right nostril?


Ok, I laughed

Mainly because of the heol

Korean onomatopeias are funny as hell


----------



## Sansa (Apr 21, 2015)

> Korean Broadcasting System (KBS) initially banned Dalshabet‘s new title track “Joker” for several reasons mentioned in our previous article on their edited lyrics (which are now deemed appropriate for broadcast).
> 
> What may puzzle international fans however, is the fact that the repetition of the word “Joker” seemed inappropriate. Some fans came up with the explanation that the reason may be because the repetition of the phrase “joker” sounds like they’re saying “choke her”. However, the real reason is even more outrageous.
> 
> ...



Lol Dal Shabet trying to slick


----------



## Sansa (Apr 23, 2015)

GG Exo

They're gonna disband soon

SM a shit


----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 23, 2015)

all my ryomas


----------



## The World (Apr 23, 2015)

thought it was just a rumor he was leaving exo


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXPADwU05OQ[/YOUTUBE]

wow lim kim looks gawgeous

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUYu7SFzhBQ[/YOUTUBE]

didn't like the miuuuuuuuuuuuu's

guess it sounds better to koreans


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 26, 2015)

i've sorta grown to have a mini crush on lim kim the past few days

also

probably gonna be exid's best performance for a while

[YOUTUBE]xa6FHnXo1QM[/YOUTUBE]

also junghwa is starting to look like the face again


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2015)

jungwha is so damn cute it's hard to decide

never knew she was so stacked 



but when Hani gets the right makeup GAWD DAMN



she stay funny as fuck 

like why are u practicing choreo during a photoshoot unrelated? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgmSzjIecZk[/YOUTUBE]

this perf pretty good too

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FvBpjuCyIc[/YOUTUBE]


yeppeo yeppeo



ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy hyosung's body

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odDiDIA_9O4[/YOUTUBE]




[dailymotion]x2nqaqv[/dailymotion]
[dailymotion]x2nzhry[/dailymotion]

these maknaes are killing me 
joy shouting at the beginning of the dance 

yein might be my fav girl even ahead of jiae and kei 

wendy and her husky voice 

seulgi god bless her she is the best 

besto rookies in a long time 










holy shit this girl is amazing 

might be the best young korean vocalist I've ever heard 

don't know where she would rank in the taeyeon ailee hyorin uji etc etc stratosphere 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxE8m_0Ibs4[/YOUTUBE]

Lee hi is great too

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7EP8NMjtOY[/YOUTUBE]

YG da best mang 

can't believe I never seen this before

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTS_EYRaWVo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 26, 2015)

oh there was a girl at costco earlier who looked like seulgi

if it weren't that it looked like she was with parents i would have maybe became a total creeper


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2015)

>as if you weren't already 

[dailymotion]x2nhcmo[/dailymotion]

these grills too perfect 

they speak to my artist heart

did I tell u that I tried to get on ASC when red velvet was on by drawing a pic of seulgi? 

I was too late doe


----------



## The World (Apr 27, 2015)

ayyy never thought Lim Kim would make a kpopy song like this 

she hot as fuck 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKlJXpjeYC8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Apr 27, 2015)

She looks *so* much like baby jung in the thumbnail


----------



## Spica (Apr 27, 2015)

Been jamming to her album all day. Awoo and Love Game are great (though in the album it's called Knowing Hurt??) but I also really like Balam-Ah and Upgrader. I didn't have her on my radar untill Awoo, but her new style is really great. 

Loads of atmosphere and it kind of reminds me of French electronica pop indie for some reason haha, especially Awoo.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2015)

A woo is a masterpiece ya'll


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 27, 2015)

lim kim has a gorgeous voice and had cats in the video

no wonder us and reddit loved it


----------



## Spica (Apr 28, 2015)

Still cant believe it's the most upvoted post on /r/listentothis

Those people only like indie.

Also, I just got into Ah Yeah and the intro is so creepy rotfl

"Where do you live?"

*whisper*

"Do you live alone?"

*whisper*JYP*whisper*


----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2015)

i'm telling u wouter, jimin can get it in da bootyhole

jdon was nice with the fierceness

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKc3K8c9S4A[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebActoaqHFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Apr 29, 2015)

Teener you were in my dream last night.


----------



## Spica (Apr 29, 2015)

Chloe said:


> Teener you were in my dream last night.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 29, 2015)

You and 2 girls that were a couple grades above me in high school rented the house next to my grandmothers. Your sister also was there visiting or smth idk.
That's all i remember


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2015)

>chloe fails to mention she was hardcore fingerbanging herself while dreaming of teener

>chloe finds the sacred treasure, the dildo of truth

>chloe gains +1 in confidence

>chloe gains +2 in shame

>chloe levels up to bisexual 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOuhvBJqKVY[/YOUTUBE]

W E D E M B O Y S
E
D
E
M
B
O
Y
S


----------



## koguryo (Apr 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]TKD03uPVD-Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]1CTced9CMMk[/YOUTUBE]

They back


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2015)

The World said:


> >chloe fails to mention she was hardcore fingerbanging herself while dreaming of teener
> 
> >chloe finds the sacred treasure, the dildo of truth
> 
> ...



Pretty sure chloe leveled up to that years ago


----------



## Jimin (Apr 30, 2015)

I have trouble telling Korean pop stars apart... To this day, I still can't get Soyou and Dasom's names correctly...


----------



## Sansa (May 1, 2015)

Soyou and Dasom look nothing alike


----------



## Yoona (May 1, 2015)

Know the struggle Edward with EXO I hard a hard time putting the names and faces together. 

Taeyeon becoming soo close to being bias it isn't funny


----------



## Spica (May 1, 2015)

I mix up Soyu and Dasom all the time.  I blame Some, because Soyu is singing but it's Dasom in the MV.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-FhDScM_2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (May 1, 2015)

Soyou is tan, thick, and average height

Dasom is tall, slender, and pale.

How


----------



## NudeShroom (May 1, 2015)

it's okay stars

some people don't have our super idol identifying autist powers


----------



## The World (May 1, 2015)

nah

soyou and dasom really do look nothing alike

that's racism on a whole nother level

that's like

 oh man these blobs of yellow flesh need a concentration camp or two





























but I'm guessing they just mix up names which I do all the time


----------



## Sansa (May 1, 2015)

That's like saying Daniel Radcliffe and Rupert look a like


----------



## Jimin (May 1, 2015)

In regards to Boyou and Dasom, I just get their names wrong... lulz

In other groups, I can't tell most of them apart... @__@


----------



## Sansa (May 2, 2015)

[youtube] Link [/youtube]
TMZ 

You're really going to mock the way that Junghwa speaks English when that's not her first language and all they teach in South Korea during school is basic conversational English?

Then they'd feel slighted if they went to South Korea and spoke Korean poorly in an accent and got mocked for it.

Edit:
Why does the shitty youtube tag not work on all videos

Also
It's funny how they tried to dodge racist comments by having an Asian worker comment on it
But she just made herself look ignorant too


----------



## NudeShroom (May 2, 2015)

realize TMZ is trash

scummy american tabloid shit no one pays attention to


----------



## Sansa (May 3, 2015)

**


----------



## Chloe (May 3, 2015)

Wardo your sig


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 3, 2015)

now thats a booty


----------



## Chloe (May 3, 2015)

I looked at it properly is it that yovanna ventura???


----------



## Jimin (May 3, 2015)

OK... why can't I identify Korean Pop stars... It's getting weird that I can't distinguish between faces these days... @__@


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 3, 2015)

maybe you're just a filthy casual


----------



## Jimin (May 3, 2015)

Well... maybe I am...

But you gotta admit, many of the K-Pop stars share similar features.


----------



## Chloe (May 3, 2015)

Share surgeons*

inb4 wouter tells me to go to sleep


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 3, 2015)

us western pigs are used to identifying faces through specific features
asians have different features you have to subconciously pay attention to
its all about exposure really

also the layers of makeup don't help

chlo to sleep

hehehehhe


----------



## Chloe (May 3, 2015)

You can't tell me what to do 

But I will sleep now anyway


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 3, 2015)

dream of rounded hyena glans


----------



## The World (May 3, 2015)

chloeform dat bitch

huehuehue


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 3, 2015)

I'll form dat ass hot dayum son


----------



## The World (May 3, 2015)

all in the front all in the back just like dat


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 3, 2015)

this girl definitely squats

tfw im mirin more than im turned on by it


----------



## Spica (May 3, 2015)

MY TWO FAVORITES ARE BFFS


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 3, 2015)

>Japanese

out


----------



## Spica (May 3, 2015)

shut up, she's boning ur oppa


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 3, 2015)

n-not sunggyu


----------



## Jimin (May 3, 2015)

Chloe said:


> Share surgeons*



Features, surgeons, fugazi, fugazi, what's the difference?


----------



## Sansa (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Jimin (May 3, 2015)

TMZ covers non-Americans now...?


----------



## Spica (May 3, 2015)

Amber shouldn't have reacted. Giving TMZ the attention it needs for ad revenue....


----------



## NudeShroom (May 3, 2015)

decided to watch allthe t-ara stuff i've ignored the past 3 years

sexy love was weird
jeon won diary was interesting
number 9 was okay
sugar free is probably what i liked most

but jesus wtf did soyeon and boram do to their faces, literally unrecognizable

like if it weren't that soyeon were moving her lips i wouldn't realize it was her, and boram i only know because it's like "jesus they gave one of the back up dancers lines"

and for the people who have forgotten

[youtube]0ZfH7QwSi1I[/youtube]

still the besto


----------



## Spica (May 3, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> decided to watch allthe t-ara stuff i've ignored the past 3 years
> 
> sexy love was weird
> jeon won diary was interesting
> ...



you didn't see sexy love and jewon diary??? sugar free i like as much as i dont like it lol, idk it sounds so 2002 but it's still catchy! 

Hyomin, Jiyeon and Eunjung look amazing in Sugar Free tho!

also, this is the besto

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGHPB70v_fA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (May 3, 2015)

> yayaya not being the best


----------



## NudeShroom (May 3, 2015)

nah chloe it offends my culture


----------



## Spica (May 3, 2015)

you know what triggers me

the damn aztec print trends this spring


/s


----------



## The World (May 3, 2015)

sugar free is so damn catchy 

i hate that i like it

chloe i legit read ur sig as

>chloe is a hynie


----------



## Sansa (May 3, 2015)

ORGR is one of T-Ara's best songs imo

But 

Love me hey yaya

In other news


----------



## NudeShroom (May 3, 2015)

i'm not sure if these guys can really go head to head with tmz because they're the type to just whine shit off

but i hope something can come of it, junghwa didn't deserve their mocking.


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 4, 2015)

ok I'm kind of sick of all the SMTM4 announcements and shit but

this is pretty hype

might decide toppdogg and evol's futures

I wonder how far Yano can even get in this
he's far from a traditional rapper
could backfire terribly


----------



## Sansa (May 4, 2015)

toppdogg is still a thing?


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 4, 2015)

depends on how well kidoh does


----------



## Chloe (May 4, 2015)

from the maker of [YOUTUBE]RxQ_-SMUGUU[/YOUTUBE]

i give you [YOUTUBE]nT65Qywr96s[/YOUTUBE]

> tfw no hyejeong gf

the wombo combo bit tho


----------



## The World (May 4, 2015)

cara posted that like months ago

u on that super duper sin time


----------



## Chloe (May 4, 2015)

still

nvr over the 5dolls DMX remix


----------



## The World (May 4, 2015)

Chloe said:


> > tfw no hyejeong gf
> 
> the wombo combo bit tho





wombo combo bit did have me rollin

i'll do a vocaroo for u chlobro







>tfw beenzino got the sweg to pull in german models


----------



## Chloe (May 4, 2015)




----------



## The World (May 4, 2015)

lol the ire of a woman slighted and passed on


----------



## Naisutime (May 5, 2015)




----------



## NudeShroom (May 5, 2015)

oh shit they're at steak & shake


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 5, 2015)

the fuck is steak n shake


----------



## Jimin (May 5, 2015)

People always playing Sugar Free... I still don't know what the song is about...


----------



## Yoona (May 5, 2015)

Managed to watch more of Unpretty Rapstar 
When I thought idols like CL was fierce I was wrong, Cheetah kills it.
Loved her coma rap.


----------



## The World (May 5, 2015)

is that eunji and bomi?



Yoona said:


> Managed to watch more of Unpretty Rapstar
> When I thought idols like CL was fierce I was wrong, Cheetah kills it.
> Loved her coma rap.



yea CL is pretty low-mid tier in the rap game


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 5, 2015)

man watching Jimin fancams is so much fun
high tier dancer right thar


----------



## Hustler (May 5, 2015)

Big Bang 39 roof hits, yikes!


----------



## Sansa (May 5, 2015)

Naisutime said:


>



My thoughts were impure


----------



## Hustler (May 5, 2015)

^ Cute ava, cheer girl?

Back off Eunji you cunts


----------



## Sansa (May 5, 2015)

Cheer girl yuh


----------



## Naisutime (May 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zt0n0mxtM2k[/YOUTUBE]



The World said:


> is that eunji and bomi?



Yus.



Choa said:


> My thoughts were impure



Same.

Especially since the spoiler tag I got it from read "Bomi and Eunji sharing 12 inches of meat"


----------



## The World (May 6, 2015)

dahye and those legs 

[YOUTUBE]XpWWtZuM0WI[/YOUTUBE]




even hyeyeon


----------



## Sansa (May 6, 2015)

I've always thought Dahye was extremely pretty


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2015)

lol those pics make her looks like some yeeun/yura fusion

not a bad thing however


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 6, 2015)

my legs are better


----------



## The World (May 6, 2015)

I'd kick you in the box if I thought I'd get my shoe back


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 6, 2015)

b-b-b-buns of steel son


----------



## Sansa (May 6, 2015)

Thighyeon


----------



## Sansa (May 6, 2015)




----------



## The World (May 6, 2015)

that shit so tight i can see jiyeons bush 




Irene is a fairy twirling princess



joy approved


----------



## Sansa (May 6, 2015)

Fukin stackd



 
Dem asses


----------



## Chloe (May 6, 2015)

The World said:


> dahye and those legs
> 
> [YOUTUBE]XpWWtZuM0WI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


It looks like they're wearing their bras on the outside.
Cause that pattern has literally been the trend this summer. Both as bras and swimmers that style.


----------



## Sansa (May 6, 2015)

Perfect girl Im Jin Ah

 

 
Soyouuuuuuuu


----------



## The World (May 6, 2015)

lol that last gif 

wat is this the cag thread? 








chloebro you can actually swim in those? 

I just used some womens scented body wash because i had no soap left and now i smell like a woman chloe

wat do?  






[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6lBSR01m7M[/YOUTUBE]

man miss a sounds like shit!

only good singer there is fei!

miss a really fell off like 2015 leo 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9c7slqF0jbE[/YOUTUBE]

this cover sounds better


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2015)

leg day in the kpop thread

totes approved


----------



## The World (May 6, 2015)

yovanna tho


----------



## NudeShroom (May 7, 2015)

i mean i know he's stupid but now he's going to have VIPs after him >_>


----------



## Chloe (May 7, 2015)

The World said:


> chloebro you can actually swim in those?
> 
> I just used some womens scented body wash because i had no soap left and now i smell like a woman chloe
> 
> wat do?


This was the summer trend here 


As for your smell predicament, use the masking of your male pheromones to pull lesbian vagina


----------



## The World (May 7, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> i mean i know he's stupid but now he's going to have VIPs after him >_>



isn't he just fangirling?

fanstans take this shit way too personally

they should be glad V~swama is singing their oppars song kyaaaa~



Chloe said:


> This was the summer trend here
> 
> 
> As for your smell predicament, use the masking of your male pheromones to pull lesbian vagina



need to visit aussie land and pull some lesbian beach poon


----------



## Sansa (May 7, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> i mean i know he's stupid but now he's going to have VIPs after him >_>



Never liked that group

Apparently he was singing and what not at the Ladies Code memorial


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 7, 2015)

lol V what a retard


----------



## Sansa (May 7, 2015)

I think the attempted shielding is even funnier tbh


----------



## Hustler (May 7, 2015)

He's like the biggest fan of Big Bang, no big deal. But he should really watch himself though, especially with all these controversies he's getting.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 7, 2015)

V is a dumbass

but he's a lovable dumbass

[YOUTUBE]AuVi2ib-0qQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (May 8, 2015)

> "Up until now, my roles were mostly man & woman falling in love. But if I have a chance, I want to do a role of love between women. For example, like Monster and Thelma & Louise. Do I have [homosexual] disposition? Yes, I think I do. I'll get in trouble for saying this. (laugh)"



Son Ye Jin


----------



## The World (May 8, 2015)

is that an actress?

>google

yep

>33

she only saying that cause she a veteran already

when will a 20 something say these things 

come on lovelyz girl who got kicked out

tell ur real homolust feelings to za warudo


----------



## The World (May 8, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> V is a dumbass
> 
> but he's a lovable dumbass
> 
> [YOUTUBE]AuVi2ib-0qQ[/YOUTUBE]



>this fake ass set and color palette

is this a girls day video? lel

hohoho dahye and uji's legs 

0:28 damn this girl got balance she know how to drop it like its hot

man uji's voice is still so amazing and her english is still great

topkek the guy doing the lewd gestures 

ahahahahaha all those gay dudes at the end 

those are some handy glasses to have


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2015)

It's tough to figure out what the Korean on Youtube means...


----------



## NudeShroom (May 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]X6PVV0RTSbI[/YOUTUBE]

3:50 for hyerin being smooth as fuck


----------



## The World (May 9, 2015)

dat throat chop 

junghwa cute af


u girls would prolly like dis

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xJGQehyfZ8[/YOUTUBE]

i only saw hani going crazy over some fashion stuff but didn't watch the rest

i aint about dat life


----------



## The World (May 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2_PlMn8ZtY#t=162[/YOUTUBE]

all dis korean bootie 

are these guys the korean maroon 5? lel



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96THVBRqJvY#t=50[/YOUTUBE]

this sounds similar to a few other songs that i cant remember


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 9, 2015)

how good are uniq's rappers?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 9, 2015)

click it and judge for yourselves


----------



## Hustler (May 9, 2015)

This is going to be interesting.

Also just found out this guy is going to be participating too. Insta GG, so good.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2KmhMmqj_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Austin (May 9, 2015)

sup bitches


----------



## Sansa (May 9, 2015)

Dis guy was ghost for months


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 10, 2015)

Ravi confirmed for SMTM4


show of the century


----------



## The World (May 10, 2015)

his ass gonna get chewed up

all those vixx stans gonna fuck this show up


----------



## NudeShroom (May 10, 2015)




----------



## The World (May 10, 2015)

mino and taewoon? :33








awwww sheeeeeeeeeeeet cara


----------



## NudeShroom (May 10, 2015)

pls jucy

make them bring evol back


----------



## Sansa (May 10, 2015)

> Zico eliminated someone who started their rap with "one two three let's go"




My boy


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 10, 2015)

it has begun.


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 10, 2015)

tfw Zico's brother (sibling), Minho (former bro), Jucy, Kidoh, Yano (former labelmates) all passed the first round

Zico be pulling stringssss


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 10, 2015)

I'm joining the k-pop bandwagon


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 10, 2015)

good, welcome,  you can watch SMTM4 with us


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 10, 2015)

Alright boo!


----------



## Spica (May 10, 2015)

omg wouter, you're gonna get so many dickpics now


----------



## Spica (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Hustler (May 10, 2015)

Black nut


----------



## Jimin (May 11, 2015)

How many girl bands are there...? I can't keep up...


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2015)

Ravi passed??? He can't even rap.


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 11, 2015)

Spica said:


> omg wouter, you're gonna get so many dickpics now


I wish 
forward me yours pls bb thnx



Ennoea said:


> Ravi passed??? He can't even rap.



apperantly he can you HATER


----------



## Spica (May 11, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> I wish
> forward me yours pls bb thnx




*Spoiler*: _have some boobies then_


----------



## Sansa (May 11, 2015)

Ravi made it purely for ratings.


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 11, 2015)

Choa said:


> Ravi made it purely for ratings.



lol look at all these delusions
Ravi proved to be the legit rapper I always knew he was, and he'll be certainly be placing high in the competition, mark my fucking words you anti


----------



## NudeShroom (May 11, 2015)

wouter pls


----------



## The World (May 11, 2015)

wouter pls


----------



## The World (May 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9GUUHFrKZM[/YOUTUBE]

i want a perfomance on this level

shit was hotter than a texas summer


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2015)

wouter pls


----------



## Jimin (May 12, 2015)

Aren't those the birds that practice siblicide? @__@


----------



## Chloe (May 12, 2015)

>no crucial star

kitty oppa :'(

Andup thooo

SQUIDWARD OPPA AYYYYY


----------



## Sansa (May 12, 2015)

Chloe you shit get on skype


----------



## Chloe (May 12, 2015)

can't in class

and my phone battery isn't stonk enough


----------



## Hustler (May 13, 2015)

Mino passed

Apparently he got there early and wasted his time hanging around with people without signing up so he had to go home and come back the next day


----------



## The World (May 13, 2015)

that's old news slowbro

anyways this dude got style

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IA8cb3K2Utk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCsxDIaoRiY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejUaXhJjXoo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (May 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLeFYKDtw1I[/YOUTUBE]

they all must have done some serious shit to incite such police brutality

in korealand that must mean they're all gay and snorted light drugs like weed off each others buttcheeks

so i guess the lead rapper gonne be on SMTM?

I remember him from No Mercy


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 14, 2015)

lead rapper is actually pretty legit

still mad minho's cousin didn't get in he had mad charisma


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 14, 2015)

also
kihyun best member

in all serious though i feel like monsta X is a new low in idol group names


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 14, 2015)

this song is a jam tho


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 14, 2015)

never got why the company was sucking shownu's dick throughout no mercy though

he never really delivered


----------



## Hustler (May 14, 2015)

Eh I'd rather have BAP back


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 14, 2015)

muh nostalgia


----------



## Hustler (May 14, 2015)

Dem Zelo withdrawals be strong 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVeME2dCQDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]fmvbfT9HHbc[/YOUTUBE]

I just spent half an hour trying to find this song again
this is my kind of shit
can't believe I'd nearly forgotten it existed


----------



## The World (May 14, 2015)

I was surprised at how good a voice Hanbyul has

thought he was just a clown on ASC program like Eric 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=119VuQoskWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (May 14, 2015)

wouter is that a yull avy?

make me a Say one


----------



## NudeShroom (May 14, 2015)

wouter 

you two can be matching


----------



## NudeShroom (May 14, 2015)

if they debuted any time before 2011, they're probably old


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 14, 2015)

he was 20 something at debut already


----------



## Sansa (May 14, 2015)




----------



## The World (May 15, 2015)

man did she lose more weight? her ass isn't big at all 

but at least its jiggly

and that's all that counts


----------



## Hustler (May 15, 2015)

Sunny and Seo In Guk dating


----------



## The World (May 15, 2015)

the guy who dated eunji in that tv movie?


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 15, 2015)

I don't see any ass


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 15, 2015)

so I'm now excited for the inevitable Kasper v Jucy showdown on smtm4


----------



## Spica (May 15, 2015)

I had a small heart attack for Cara when I saw that SNSD had a dating scandal with Seo In Hyuk. 

Misread as Seohyun


----------



## Hustler (May 15, 2015)

Seohyun had some rumors with Kang Dong Won lol

Yass stay away from Eunji


----------



## Sansa (May 15, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Sunny and Seo In Guk dating



If Dispatch didn't report it then it's simply false


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 15, 2015)

ass flat af


----------



## The World (May 15, 2015)

4 u                             .


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 15, 2015)

wasn't i on your ignore?


----------



## Naisutime (May 16, 2015)

Hani so smart.

So smart.


----------



## Sansa (May 16, 2015)

145 iq

Girl's a genius


----------



## NudeShroom (May 16, 2015)

i don't think she really wants people pointing that out cuz it was an IQ test from when she was a kid

but she still is pretty clever


----------



## Hustler (May 17, 2015)

The Ark, stan!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQIg63-o5Po[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (May 17, 2015)

the ark is a great nugu group

probably the best girl nugu rite now

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snM-ee40WiU#t=20[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Stmt-Lhaqz8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0jUWTLXO0k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhnMtAAaKIo#t=15[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV3JSb0U2Wg#t=40[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yk8Ah7tYE7M#t=38[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UCg5t6w2rk#t=63[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2aWBAEXO3E#t=64[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bx5t5qVOKXA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Hustler (May 17, 2015)

Yass!! 

Minju is queen


----------



## The World (May 17, 2015)




----------



## NudeShroom (May 17, 2015)

i've watched the ark stuff, i think they're going to be pretty cool to watch for

and yes minju is best

girl rocked the boy in luv dance

edit: lmao he's not really robbing the cradle, they're only 3 years apart


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 17, 2015)

gyu avatar


----------



## The World (May 17, 2015)

his group mates need to stop smashing crack pipes behind his head


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 17, 2015)

it's his kink


----------



## Sansa (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Deputy Myself (May 18, 2015)

why has kpop been so slow lately


----------



## The World (May 18, 2015)

everyone trying to grope hyosungs tittays before they start to sag

thats why


----------



## NudeShroom (May 18, 2015)

i haven't seen halla sing yet

can she sing or is she only there to harmonize


----------



## Sansa (May 19, 2015)

Hani is perfect girl


----------



## Naisutime (May 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5xsoBFZcUQ[/YOUTUBE]

Fuck dis shit.

2nd one
Link removed


----------



## Hustler (May 20, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> i haven't seen halla sing yet
> 
> can she sing or is she only there to harmonize



Harmonising and bit of rapping

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCcawOj4mGc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (May 20, 2015)

Is it just me or does Hani look different to other idols?

Sort of like how Boa (Spica) looks different to others.

She looks refreshing, like, just different.


----------



## The World (May 20, 2015)

Hani is a genius and a gorgeously beautiful visual

she truly is blessed 




























sulli looks really mature here

no booty shot doe? 

worthless


----------



## NudeShroom (May 20, 2015)

Choa said:


> Is it just me or does Hani look different to other idols?
> 
> Sort of like how Boa (Spica) looks different to others.
> 
> She looks refreshing, like, just different.



Hani doesn't look very korean, which is surprising that she's so popular.  maybe koreans don't actually find her beautiful, just sexy?

she wasn't considered the face of the group at first, when they had a more functional & traditional looking junghwa

I want to see Hani with a side part, but she seems so very conscious about her forehead, despite that she'll be a total dork with her curler in 

I imagine she'd look kind of like Vic


----------



## The World (May 20, 2015)

Victoria has a weird forehead

like hyorin

everything about hani is cute

she should have no complexes

except for her weird geeky inverted stance sometimes and when she leaves her legs wide open like she a butch lesbo(i wish)


----------



## NudeShroom (May 20, 2015)

check your cp 

honestly even lesbians don't do that, hani is just weird. 

i think hyerin or junghwa once pulled back her bang in a butbut TV and hani gave this look like "i'll fuck you up" haha


----------



## The World (May 20, 2015)

I can imagine Hani and LE scissoring like maniacs all night long loud as fuck 

and Solji screaming even louder for them to shut the fuck up 

and Hyerin and Junghwa huddling together with horrified expressions as their innocence is destroyed 



Naisutime said:


> [sp][YOUTUBE]HYXnAaK5Hsk[/YOUTUBE]


[/sp]

okay Hani is legit fucking crazy 

was she sniffing glue while drinking 100 cans of red bull?


----------



## Sansa (May 20, 2015)

Hani does have a big forehead


----------



## Naisutime (May 20, 2015)

Choa said:


> Is it just me or does Hani look different to other idols?
> 
> Sort of like how Boa (Spica) looks different to others.
> 
> She looks refreshing, like, just different.



Happy I'm not the only one who thinks that.

She has all the features that individually fits into the korean standardized model of beauty (hair style, narrow chin, straight nose, double eyelids etc), but when it all comes together she still doesn't look like a bunch of other KTH clones.

She also has these slightly derpy expressions that sometimes remind me of Nicole back in 2009-11.


----------



## The World (May 20, 2015)

yea she does alot of those derpy expressions 

[dailymotion]x2kta1f_eng-sub-hani-on-150324-jtbc-off-to-school_tv[/dailymotion]

man I really thought Hani and Joo would crush kang and jimin into the ground 

Hani getting flustered is funny


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 20, 2015)

NFlying is awesome


----------



## Jimin (May 21, 2015)

World is so shallow.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 21, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> World is so shallow.



he likes every kpop girl who moves

i think he has wide enough interests


----------



## The World (May 21, 2015)

nah I don't like every kpop girl 

I just hate isolating some girls out in a group as biases and leaving others in the dust

but sometimes they are really just talentless drones used to fill and be filler in the group

and it has to be done


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 21, 2015)

female peniels


----------



## The World (May 21, 2015)

peniel so irrelevant even when he looks in the mirror he doesn't recognize who he is


anyways

someone did recreations of the red velvet art



bangtan



Winner



EXO



Got7


Infinite



VIXX



IU


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 21, 2015)

I can't tell who those are supposed to be


----------



## The World (May 21, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> I can't tell who those are supposed to be





The World said:


> peniel so irrelevant even when he looks in the mirror he doesn't recognize who he is
> 
> 
> anyways
> ...



there u go

ur biases would be disappoint


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 21, 2015)

yes they would
that artist is terrible
the only decent one is Winner
which is retarded because that actually had the name in the picture


----------



## NudeShroom (May 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]fyAyLIOmOfQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (May 21, 2015)

heh I was just watching that apink video too wat a coinkeeydink 

and i was wondering when hot issue would pop up that whole song is around that term 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmSriMNHbWY[/YOUTUBE]

why did i listen to all of this?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]NF1lNf5HU48[/YOUTUBE]

listen to this


----------



## Sansa (May 21, 2015)

I don't think the artist is terrible at all.

A lot of people couldn't make something anywhere near as good as those


----------



## The World (May 22, 2015)

damn you can almost see one of those dancers pussy lips 

that's pretty explicit for not so best korea 

i haven't even seen a video like that even in america in over a minute



NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]NF1lNf5HU48[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> listen to this



 the sped up rap parts  with the heart beat


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 22, 2015)

Choa said:


> I don't think the artist is terrible at all.
> 
> A lot of people couldn't make something anywhere near as good as those



we chingy now


----------



## The World (May 22, 2015)

chingy middle school prom compared to that

thas more like late night BET luda and ying yang


----------



## NudeShroom (May 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]RYq_YhccGBc[/YOUTUBE]

THEY'RE TRYING TO COMMUNICATE.


----------



## Sansa (May 22, 2015)

Korea becoming less conservative?


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 22, 2015)

koreans have always been perverted


----------



## Jimin (May 22, 2015)

All that high speed internet must be used wisely...


----------



## Naisutime (May 22, 2015)




----------



## The World (May 22, 2015)

naisutime u give me a naisutime


----------



## NudeShroom (May 22, 2015)

junghwa & hani


----------



## The World (May 23, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> junghwa & hani


----------



## NudeShroom (May 23, 2015)

Kookie!

[YOUTUBE]XCM7sYABLs4[/YOUTUBE]

i love how mfbty opened up to whoever wants to collab, their album was insanely awesome and now they're doing stuff like this

LE had mic issues when she was on stage with mfbty 


[youtube]j4Dj4S3fy6E[/youtube]

and if we didn't need more proof that EXID are a bunch of dorks 

poor mark also had mic problems at dream concert

even if got7 aren't the best, i still respect them for actually trying to perform live, so his turned out pretty disastrous


----------



## NudeShroom (May 23, 2015)

Guys, I made  7 months ago.

Then this fucking happens.

[YOUTUBE]O8iGFQaWdPs[/YOUTUBE]

T_T

I've never been so happy to be so wrong.


----------



## The World (May 23, 2015)

remember when we all thought how great EXID was but they would stay nugu forever? 

good to be wrong


----------



## Naisutime (May 23, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> Guys, I made  7 months ago.
> 
> Then this fucking happens.
> 
> ...



Ur so gud,  nothing happened to the ones I liked, except that her agency wastes Han Soa on sexy concepts.

Srsly tho, that guy who posted that fan cam deserves almost as much cred for bringing a group into the spotlight as that genius who made the Mister choreography for Kara.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 23, 2015)

they wanted to thank him, but he didn't really want the attention.  Hani is a smart chick though and figured out who pharkil was in the audience though 

the only issue with this popularity is it will be much harder to kidnap our biases due to their popularity 

edit: i'm playin in photoshop to make an avatar that I will never use and i'm finding that any still of hani is pretty funny


----------



## Sansa (May 24, 2015)

Imagine though

EXID got famous solely off of Hani's fancam 

Breakthroughs come from all sorts of places now


----------



## Sansa (May 24, 2015)

Also 

I really like Solji :33


----------



## NudeShroom (May 24, 2015)

solji is a sweetie

best character from her group/most idols


----------



## Hustler (May 24, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Hani is an upgraded version of Dasom and I find Solji more appealing.



Welcome to the taste land


----------



## Sansa (May 24, 2015)

If Hani has a complex about her forehead, why does she always wear that curler that exposes it?


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 24, 2015)

Choa said:


> If Hani has a complex about her forehead, why does she always wear that curler that exposes it?



>2015
>still believing what idols tell you about themselves


----------



## Naisutime (May 24, 2015)

Jesus Christ, my sides

Golden quotes:

"_The panicked oppa was still thinking if he could summon Bear Grylls or Kim Byungman, the sister used the skills of a triathlon and dashed out of the house, dumping her oppa_"

"_At this moment!! Maknae Heeyeon came back!! She even had a +9 hair roll on her bangs!! in order to save her oppa_"



NudeShroom said:


> they wanted to thank him, but he didn't really want the attention.  Hani is a smart chick though and figured out who pharkil was in the audience though
> 
> the only issue with this popularity is it will be much harder to kidnap our biases due to their popularity



Iirc he was Exid's CEO invited the guy to eat a meal with the group and Up&Downs composer, but he refused...

What a missed opportunity


----------



## Sansa (May 24, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> >2015
> >still believing what idols tell you about themselves



Idk, it's a pretty big contradiction so I just had to ask


----------



## NudeShroom (May 24, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> >2015
> >still believing what idols tell you about themselves



lol wouter i'm the one who said she had the complex

she just doesn't seem to like it when people part her bangs, i think she just really hates all her previous stylings, which I don't blame her too much for

Whoz that girl had her with orange hair ffs


----------



## Spica (May 24, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> Guys, I made  7 months ago.
> 
> Then this fucking happens.
> 
> ...



I LOVE how it's majorly female fans.


----------



## The World (May 24, 2015)

how i feel every day around you plebs


----------



## Sansa (May 24, 2015)

What drama is that?

Haven't watched IU act in a minute


----------



## Hustler (May 24, 2015)

Wowsers


----------



## NudeShroom (May 24, 2015)

leo

who is the girl in lovelyz who spit water all over herself


----------



## Hustler (May 24, 2015)

Mijoo


----------



## NudeShroom (May 24, 2015)

good

she's my bias then


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]cqJtxdLegM0[/YOUTUBE]

that feel when the fancam is way better than the "official" video
one of the best fancams ive ever seen in fact
infinite is godly


----------



## Hustler (May 26, 2015)

This is harsh but I lol'd hard


----------



## NudeShroom (May 26, 2015)

the LE one is harsh but the Solji one is so fucking true


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2015)

Hanochimaru


----------



## NudeShroom (May 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]jGPe2ailaxM[/YOUTUBE]

we must discuss eventually why exid is full of giants, everyone except hyerin is roughly 170.


----------



## Naisutime (May 28, 2015)

170's are giants?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3NBn3lus6I[/YOUTUBE]

This is great.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhlU34DloDY[/YOUTUBE]

Creep stalker'ish behavior portrayed as cute, NOT SURE ABOUT THIS.


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

CLC is great

i wanted to post some stuff about them before but got lazy and said fuck it


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 28, 2015)

cube seems to be aiming for the preteen market with CLC

I understand it but I don't like it
need more dank grillgroups


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

yea but they're all so pretty like a bunch of hot high school chicks

#koreastayvainwinningggggggggggggg


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 28, 2015)

2 of them do not fit any conventional beauty standard
rapper looks weird also


----------



## Sansa (May 28, 2015)

For all intents and purposes, Yee Eun will be my bias from CLC until further notice.

Fucking paedo mode activated

Edit:
How 2 math

She's 17 and not 15 like I thought


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 28, 2015)

I want to bias sorn cus she looks odd but I'll probably end up biasing yeeeun when i eventually properly get into them


----------



## Sansa (May 28, 2015)

Sorn looks too odd to me tbh.

Not odd in ugly but just

Unorthodox


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 28, 2015)

tbh her current styling isn't helping at all

certain angles of her iin pepe made her look great though


----------



## Sansa (May 28, 2015)

Tbh, Yee Eun is actually the most normal looking out of all of them when you compare them to other Koreans

The rest almost look foreign


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 28, 2015)

I.. agree
the useless member has a too long face
rapper is just idk has a guy face i guess?
sorn is sorn
fat main vocal is fat


----------



## Sansa (May 28, 2015)

Wouldn't be surprised if they got PS and cube used the puberty excuse since they're all young still.

I expect Sorn to get a lot of flak for looking so different by k netizens


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 28, 2015)

I don't think the knetz give a shit tbh
as long as she doesn't get into scandals that is
or gets too popular


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

no one is fat 

woutie pls


----------



## Sansa (May 28, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> I don't think the knetz give a shit tbh
> as long as she doesn't get into scandals that is
> or gets too popular



inb4 legendary fancam of Yee Eun propels them into stardom


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 28, 2015)

for kpop standards?
hell yes she is
wardo pls just because you're into phat butts doesn't mean koreans can appreciate thicker girls the way you do


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

man at some angles sorn looks like a crazy fetus baby doll killer

and at other angles she looks unbelievably cute

her face is like a mirror fun house


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 28, 2015)

also I don't think they'll be pushing PS
I mean they didn't bother fixing changsub either


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

the new title song is weak doe

pepe was better

but deez grills so pretty

no fatties here


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> also I don't think they'll be pushing PS
> I mean they didn't bother fixing changsub either



all of pominnit doe

the pressure is real


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

the chick that looks like Rise is bae

when she bends over


----------



## Sansa (May 28, 2015)

Dis guy using the word bae


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 28, 2015)

The World said:


> all of pominnit doe
> 
> the pressure is real



times are a changing.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 28, 2015)

Naisutime said:


> 170's are giants?



for grills, and some of the dudes

there was this one ending ceremony last year before exid got popular, and i think LE and junghwa were standing on the edge towering over everyone else.  if i could remember it I would post it 


edit: CLC MV is adorbs

Yujin's kitty thing and Sorn's mustache


----------



## NudeShroom (May 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]lxpvjVAVzJE[/YOUTUBE]

4 minutes in and these guys are casuals

gotten all of them so far, going to finish so i can brag about it on the internet


----------



## Sansa (May 28, 2015)

So fucking cringe

Red light got me, I legit couldn't remember which song it was.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]1avf_PT2-Y4[/YOUTUBE]

 

literally cannot stop laughing now


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

hani confirmed for terrible parent


----------



## Sansa (May 29, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]1avf_PT2-Y4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> literally cannot stop laughing now





Hani mom of 2015


----------



## Spica (May 29, 2015)

Hani is the best thing to happen to K-variety in recent years ;_______;


----------



## Sansa (May 29, 2015)

Spica said:


> Hani is the best thing to happen to K-variety in recent years ;_______;



Whoa

Whoa

Whoa

Whoa


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]9rUFQJrCT7M[/YOUTUBE]

all that hype.. for this?

I mean it's not the worst thing ever but
jesus those verses put you straight to sleep


----------



## Hustler (May 29, 2015)




----------



## The World (May 29, 2015)

the real one


----------



## Sansa (May 29, 2015)

Hustler said:


>



Oh my godddddddd


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 30, 2015)

17 > bts, monsta x and all these other hip hop copypaste rookies of each other the last 2 years tbh

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0QBNrkuFks[/youtube]

OOH LIKE JACKSON I DANCE AROUND.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyeZxV_25fs[/youtube]

too bad pledis sucks so theyll probably go nowhere

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UL7wgSJ79q8[/youtube]


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

Rain's Angel said:


> 17 > bts









get that shit outta here b


----------



## Hustler (May 30, 2015)

This JYP girl though :33


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 30, 2015)

lol what are those videos meant to prove
the only thing im getting out of that is their fodder to talent ratio is about the same as ToppDogg's, with Seventeen having good vocals while toppdogg has good rappers

putting them above bts is ludicrous, putting them above monsta x is also dumb because at least monsta x was marketed properly beforehand with the whole scripted elimination nonsense.


----------



## Hustler (May 30, 2015)

Just wait till the true kings arrive


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 30, 2015)

meh, bts fans are annoying and theyre nothing special.

i only feel bad for them bc all the big fandoms are attacking them rn

their whole shtick of 'ya im real gangster/real music/im real hip hop' is a turnoff and i cba with most of the new idol groups bc its mostly this concept these days. i enjoy korean rappers/hip hop and can see why its getting influenced into the pop music because of the success on the charts recently but i hate this superiority complex coming from all the new era boy group rappers claiming that theyre all better than other idol groups even tho they're all peas from the same pod. pop is pop and mindless enjoyable music in the first place.

17 isnt that amazing but i'll take decent pop music over superiority complex with the same old kinda music from 5-10 different boy groups. what has monsta x done beside rehash the same old hip hop concepts and music that 10 other groups have already done before under the marketing of loen & using the sistar girls as tie ins for their pre debut stuff.


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 30, 2015)

no see I get what you're saying
but you clearly haven't realised the reason BTS has been able to actually achieve some success, being that they actually do the faux hiphop a lot better than the rest of the crowd.

Ikon debut is going to shake things up yeah hopefully.

edit: Also, ranking groups lower because they have loud fangirls seems a bit petty

[YOUTUBE]ODe2dwrB-G8[/YOUTUBE]

tfw this will probably never get a proper release


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

team B stay winning


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 30, 2015)

watching clc fancams
sorn is fun to observe


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2xn2PJFsbMw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> watching clc fancams
> sorn is fun to observe



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nth87dv4es[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (May 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]YjvzBplkrn0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 30, 2015)

cara wtf am i watching
why is minho so awesome


----------



## Sansa (May 30, 2015)

Guys

Help

Hani is climbing up my bias list so fast

And Solji too

Who are these people

Why are they ruining my life


----------



## Spica (May 30, 2015)

Dying at Minho 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjvzBplkrn0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (May 30, 2015)

tina pls look up


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

tina lives in her own nananananaanananana warudo


----------



## Spica (May 30, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> tina pls look up



dibidibidibidibidibidibidibidibidibidibidibidibidiiiiiiis


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]3nZGPX5FwTs[/YOUTUBE]

they're actually pretty polished

is this an elaborate attempt to copy exo's success?
I'm impressed


----------



## Chloe (May 31, 2015)

The World said:


> the new title song is weak doe
> 
> pepe was better
> 
> ...



I like the one on the far left


----------



## NudeShroom (May 31, 2015)

that's their thai member chloe

left to right is

sorn sungah yeeeun yujin seungyeon


----------



## Hustler (May 31, 2015)

Noo!! you guys are not allowed to get into peasant nugus, only Arku!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9ntI1yGmc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (May 31, 2015)

No


----------



## The World (May 31, 2015)

minju is love


----------



## Hustler (May 31, 2015)




----------



## The World (May 31, 2015)

[vine]eb5O6MI0F9V[/vine]


----------



## Sansa (May 31, 2015)

What an angel


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2015)

Wow so pretty

Who is this

What line is she


----------



## Hustler (Jun 2, 2015)

Choa said:


> Wow so pretty
> 
> Who is this
> 
> What line is she



Minju

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEAB09MsgT4[/YOUTUBE]

What line?


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

I think he means birth year

it's funny that stars paid more attention to me spelling g-dragons name wrong than looking at minju when we were doing ark spam


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2015)

Line as in birth year

G Dragon is my male idol :33


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2015)

minju is 94, it seems to be the cutoff for the oldest idols nowadays


----------



## Hustler (Jun 2, 2015)

94 line


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2015)

Idols are getting younger and younger but still older than me


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2015)

haha it happens, but after a while you'll wonder where your line went 

then again Irene is 91, so it's not too late.  there are still plenty of idols my age anyways

also Jane is fucking getting it in that video, leo   girl is so into it


----------



## Hustler (Jun 2, 2015)

Jane is always a badass lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2015)

yeah it's funny

they're doing these badass dances flawlessly and i'm here thinking they're so cute 

[youtube]k6PIg0K64Vo[/youtube]

okay yuna keeps getting better


edit: also fuck, i kept thinking jane looked like this girl i knew but no, i just realized she looks identical to gayoon.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18inFuBlO7w[/YOUTUBE]

They're rather cute when they're not performing



NudeShroom said:


> edit: also fuck, i kept thinking jane looked like this girl i knew but no, i just realized she looks identical to gayoon.



She looks like Jieun to me. Like a mini version of Jieun with bigger cheeks and bigger eyes


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2015)

WHO IS THAT IN THE FOREGROUND

HOLY SHIT WHAT IS THIS GROUp


----------



## Hustler (Jun 2, 2015)

The Ark, I have been telling you guys ever since they debuted 



 ^ Left to right - Euna, Jane, Halla, Minju and Yujin



Also they do badass covers

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4xAnUfWI5E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

Hustler said:


> The Ark, I have been telling you guys ever since they debuted




Hust must be my dupe

because I have been promoting these gurls from the jump


----------



## Hustler (Jun 2, 2015)

Hustler said:


> The Ark's song is really nice





Hustler said:


> Mamamoo
> 
> Also you guys should try stanning The Ark
> 
> ...





The World said:


> Leo you know I already stan them




You were too busy fanning your vagina to Rainbow and Sistar19 while I was hard at work promoting them 

This sounds so old school, I love it

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPqPkCdTQ-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

Hustler said:


> You were too busy fanning your vagina to Rainbow and Sistar19 while I was hard at work promoting them



go back further u rube and u will see I posted their title song first

hence the "you already know i stan them"

i mean how r u this dumb?

you will never take the spot as numba 1 top dogggg stan of AHKU


----------



## Hustler (Jun 2, 2015)

The World said:


> go back further u rube and u will see I posted their title song first
> 
> hence the "you already know i stan them"
> 
> ...



It must have got buried with all your trash posts 

Who the fuck is top dogg?


----------



## Hustler (Jun 2, 2015)

Ok, I'm proud 

Have sexy Yura as reward


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

lets truce on dis one leo for our love of AHKU :schutzstaffeline


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 2, 2015)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
talk about nugus I care about


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

if u don't care about them wouter u might as well be dead to me

ribs


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 2, 2015)

I only care about groups that release songs i can jam to
I recognise their talent but they haven't done this yet
so I don't care.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

u will



u will eat those words


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 2, 2015)

no I'll stand by what I say
the moment they release a jam I'll stan them instantly


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

thats cool 

i'll be jamming to their talent in the meantime


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 2, 2015)

I appreciate how they seem to be incredibly hard working and put out a lot of stuff to showcase it

once groups make it big they stop doing that
too busy making hard dollars with CFs and photoshoots and musicals and movies and what have you

filthy capitalists


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

may they forever stay nugu and fresh then


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2015)

If I got married and I invited you lot would you come


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 2, 2015)

depends on location


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

only if I can ntr ur waifu


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2015)

i'd send a gift

but i hate weddings


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2015)

Why do you hate bonds of matrimony Cara


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2015)

have to sit in creepy church for over an hour

have to sit around in reception being talked to by people i don't know

could be at home

with video games


----------



## Hustler (Jun 2, 2015)

You're barely 18, why are you talking about marriage? 

Although most of my family lives in England and Canada, I could be there during your wedding. I'll bring you a lifesize Taeyeon cut out. 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 2, 2015)

but cars
what if im there


----------



## Hustler (Jun 2, 2015)

Arku slaying BTS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuV-bPvdHnM[/YOUTUBE]

Also I don't care for BTS much but she's such a V fangirl lol


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 2, 2015)

they're so petite


----------



## Hustler (Jun 2, 2015)

Taeyang and Min Hyorin dating, random but hot couple. There are rumors about TOP and Krystal, now that's what you call the hottest couple.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 2, 2015)

wait isn't krystal like half his age


----------



## Hustler (Jun 2, 2015)

20 and 27

Then again they're just strong rumors atm


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2015)

they suit each other despite the age difference

i can only imagine the amount of hate krystal would receive though, the girl already gets an ungodly amount


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

krystal is the ice princess

she will just

:letgo

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuqaVryDRd0[/YOUTUBE]

chanyeol DO Lay Kai my biases 

why does SM always gotta do that silly camerawork when the dance parts come in? 

signature ScuM


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 2, 2015)

SM's mv's are getting more eyecandy as of late


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

for red velvet and shinee maybe

that last SNSD song was pure shite


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 2, 2015)

red velvet, suju, exo, shinee's latest mv's have all been top notch


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2015)

shinee could have done without the girls

which is weird for me to say

but actually i just wish the entire MV for View was Minho


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 2, 2015)

<copyright blocked>

I put out a new video fgts


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 2, 2015)

motherfuckers copyright blocked me?
fug

well at least I got some practice with the format
I'll pick on another nugu next time


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2015)

what nugu was it?

maybe they hate ur country


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 2, 2015)

no apperantly there was a visual match to material you weren't allowed to reproduce


----------



## Hustler (Jun 2, 2015)

The true goddess of RV. Damn, her body is bangin.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 3, 2015)

All those years in the 6 and Murica did wonders 

But Irene >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Sansa (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Hustler (Jun 3, 2015)

Irene's face is godsend


----------



## Sansa (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2015)

dahye best body in kpop

and  at Leo sleeping on Wendy 

but Joy and Irene >>> got dem bodies

Yeri might have a nice body herself when she grows up


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2015)

Joy and dat skirt and dem legs 



all dis jailbait


----------



## Sansa (Jun 3, 2015)

Joy looks thickish


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2015)

yo that pic of wendy in tight jeans is plastered all over tumblr 





she brought out the rabid thirst game 

i even saw a pic calling her a lolita 


I bet it took her forever to fit into those 

i like the angle here
nice shot stalker paparazzi


----------



## Sansa (Jun 3, 2015)

Yeah, those jeans make her butt look extravagant 

Wonder who she's dating


----------



## Hustler (Jun 3, 2015)

Lol Joy is going to be on WGM with the BtoB guy


----------



## Sansa (Jun 3, 2015)

I was about to say fuck btob but then I realised I got them confused with bts

Fuck bts

Idk about btob


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 3, 2015)

btob is great
sungjae is great
been fapping to sungjae since I saw him be awesome in their debut showcase
now he's finally being recognised
i could cry


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 3, 2015)

I remember literally raving to cara like
cara
this kid has fucking star potential written all over him
then nothing for years because cube a shit
I guess a gradual rise to fame is more healthy though


----------



## Hustler (Jun 3, 2015)

He's getting good reviews for his acting as well. He could be the next Im Siwan if he plays his cards right.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 3, 2015)

did you see him on masked singer?

golden voice
good dancer
good actor
4d personality
tall and goodlooking

tbh im still surprised he didn't get popular sooner


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]-ffFvrg62Cs[/YOUTUBE]

here this is him


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 3, 2015)

yeah this will probably be the only couple i watch through since i actually like both 

also seulgi is the besto


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2015)

talent wise yeah seulgi besto

but irene has besto face

joy besto body

wendy besto derpy cutie

yeri besto cutie

joy besto jew i mean gold digger


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 3, 2015)

true i've learned to love all of them, even yeri

simply because she fucking described herself as being the pokemon squirtle

also holy shit sungjae sounds like a fucking man now.  he should be 19-20 years old atm


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2015)

cara can't deal with getting older 

she can't stand any younger guy even by a few years sounding so manly and cool 

her dongseng hoobaes must stay pure and bboy innocent 

the young mid life crisis is real


yeri squirtle too cute


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 3, 2015)

woori dongsaengs 

[YOUTUBE]i8MSB1KWluc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2015)

i like bang bang it's pretty jam

no one said a word on it 

better than the first 2 BB title songs


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 3, 2015)

bangbang was eh


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2015)

ill bangbang ur wou wou


----------



## The World (Jun 4, 2015)

well they look like they had a nice weekend trip

tree monkey daesung 

missed opportunity to draw a dick and some big titties on his face

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFmfi1vM7co[/YOUTUBE]





whoa hey what's going on in the background there? 

yaaaaaaaaas you eat that muff grill

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUyRuyB01Vo[/YOUTUBE]


holy shit hwasa actually looks really good as a man 

moonbyul still a cutie 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igwsnQKVR1k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jun 4, 2015)

Moonbyul rocks the fuck out of that hair


----------



## The World (Jun 4, 2015)

dat chin


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 7, 2015)

avatar


----------



## Gain (Jun 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]pbRa6O-MG8s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Jun 7, 2015)

GUESS WHAT DAY IT IS


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 7, 2015)

monday   ?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 7, 2015)

It's Queen Ji's birthday you ruffian


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 7, 2015)

literally who


----------



## Sansa (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 7, 2015)

oh its your birthday?
congrats dude
hope you have a good one


----------



## Sansa (Jun 7, 2015)

I can't believe Wouter is trolling me like this


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 7, 2015)

I don't understand


----------



## Sansa (Jun 7, 2015)

Park Ji-yeon (Hangul: 박지연; born June 7, 1993), better known as simply Jiyeon, is a South Korean idol singer and actress, and a member of girl group T-ara.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 7, 2015)

t-ara still exists??
wow


----------



## Sansa (Jun 7, 2015)

Dis guy


----------



## Spica (Jun 9, 2015)

/late to the RV worship

Seulgi is the besto

Wendy is pretty

Irene is also very pretty but she's like a doe in headlights 24/7 ("why am i an idol when i could be some chaebol princess for samsung")

Joy is cute, wouldnt call her thickish, prob just baby fat.

Yeri does look like Squirtle now you mention it


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2015)

Spica said:


> but she's like a doe in headlights



You say this so much


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2015)

it's the truth doe

most asians are like that

awkward and shy


----------



## Spica (Jun 9, 2015)

Choa said:


> You say this so much



BUT SHE DOES


I NEED TO REITERATE


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2015)

i got yo back

put the pussy on blast


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2015)

Spica said:


> BUT SHE DOES
> 
> 
> I NEED TO REITERATE



But how lol

I think she has a bit of a resting bitch face but not a doe in headlights look


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2015)

dis is how

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-pqJcj3Y9w[/YOUTUBE]

shes like how taeyeon was in the beginning


also noticed how Wendy looks like a midget compared to Joy


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2015)

The triple replay of the crow part


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]06ksYyeWdLI[/YOUTUBE]

this is incredible


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2015)

thought that was tashas baby at first

south korea yo gabba gabba rap edition 

"Das ma nem" 

i watched for 5 secs and i'm still seeing circles

need an epilepsy warning


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 9, 2015)

I can't stop replaying this 

it's telling how desentisized I've become to the kpop industry when this is the best thing I've come across in forever.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2015)

yo stars should i watch heirs?

usually kdramas have trash tier acting and dialogue so i never watch em

I only watch top tier great shows like True Detective, Fargo, Hannibal, Justified, Mad Men etc etc 

but krystals engrish makes me wanna watch it

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQKFqHCKlRA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Jun 9, 2015)

Choa said:


> But how lol
> 
> I think she has a bit of a resting bitch face but not a doe in headlights look



"why am i an idol when i could be some chaebol princess for samsung"

i just think she looks like she'd like to be someplace else, doing something else than being an idol at any given time. be it performances, music videos, shows etc. 

Like she's thinking "what the fuck am i doing here, oh fuck i need to pretend im an idol, hope no one catches on"


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2015)

i think she wanted to be a background dancer

no spotlight on her no sir-eeee


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2015)

The World said:


> yo stars should i watch heirs?
> 
> usually kdramas have trash tier acting and dialogue so i never watch em
> 
> ...



Yeah heirs is good


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2015)

ayyyyyyyyy Exo fans threatened to bomb Big Bangs concert 




[YOUTUBE]sDT8xr9qUdY[/YOUTUBE]

ayyyyyy lmao

"he looks like an african"

"true dat bro" 

he must not be baller cause he got 20s instead of 100s 

music video looks like theyre in poverty so it must original 

they clearly havent watched enuff rap vids


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh my god 

Couldn't stop laughing at that video

The African part is the best


----------



## Chloe (Jun 9, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> [YOUTUBE]06ksYyeWdLI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> this is incredible



this actually so good omg


----------



## Sansa (Jun 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05lgbpvB8Js[/YOUTUBE]

Underrated song


----------



## Chloe (Jun 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyNho3WCW18[/YOUTUBE]

i forgot this was really good


----------



## Spica (Jun 10, 2015)

Bobby still hasn't debuted yet???


----------



## Sansa (Jun 10, 2015)

Who cares about Bobby

Overhyped as fuck


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2015)

The World said:


> hey cara you've seen this before?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpMScAlOzHo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> they should make a comeback


they've actually hinted about a possible dasoni comeback



> you still haven't commented on that lesbo mv
> 
> i'm starting to think you ain't about that lyfe


i don't know what you mean o_O


----------



## koguryo (Jun 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]0060MHRHmx4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shv-uYhfJ4o[/YOUTUBE]

is this for some documentary?



NudeShroom said:


> i don't know what you mean o_O



don't act like you don't know


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 11, 2015)

that cuts off at the worst possible time


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2015)

Namjoo can deepthroat





Choa said:


> Who cares about Bobby
> 
> Overhyped as fuck



you'd be right wrong

but that's okay


----------



## Hustler (Jun 12, 2015)

Well Mino > Bobby

But each of them are better than all of SM and JYP rappers combined


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2015)

In terms of making music yeah I think Mino and Zico >>>>> Bobby

bobby hasn't done shit yet

but i think Bobby potentially is the better rapper

also I think BI sounds wack as fuck 80% of the time


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 12, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Well Mino > Bobby
> 
> But each of them are better than all of SM and JYP rappers combined



dude leo

close your lips

shut your tongue


----------



## Hustler (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> dude leo
> 
> close your lips
> 
> shut your tongue


----------



## Spica (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2015)

that's funny i gave her pink eye last night


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]V8jxcWSSufg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Hustler (Jun 14, 2015)

Solarrrrrrrr and Wheein


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 14, 2015)

wheein is such a fucking qt

i really want to see the MV for the drag though, moonbyul and solar are going to launch some new generation of kpop ships


----------



## Jimin (Jun 14, 2015)

Who's the girl with the sour face on this page?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 14, 2015)

lol that's yura

ms. hot body herself


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo3BYfqo9x4[/YOUTUBE]

I've no idea why this guy keeps doing this...Does he actually have fans or something?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2pFB1dCSo4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmqC7EQp4yo[/YOUTUBE]

GET HYPE


----------



## Jimin (Jun 15, 2015)

What band is Yura from?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 15, 2015)

you're way behind on your kpop.  she's from girls day.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 15, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> What band is Yura from?



el oh el

**


----------



## Jimin (Jun 15, 2015)

Tbph... I can only identify SISTAR members with decent accuracy.

The rest of them kinda just blend together... :I


----------



## Hustler (Jun 16, 2015)

AoA hype!



Holy fuck, I fell for Moonbyul after watching 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9HproeBI7I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2015)

bitch Choa is mine 

Moonbyul is mine more mine


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 16, 2015)

moonbyul looks amazing with a light hair color

she also somehow rocks the flower boy look

can't wait for the MV though


----------



## Hustler (Jun 16, 2015)

The World said:


> bitch Choa is mine
> 
> Moonbyul is mine more mine


I don't care about Choa. You can have every girl group that debuts.


NudeShroom said:


> moonbyul looks amazing with a light hair color
> 
> she also somehow rocks the flower boy look
> 
> can't wait for the MV though



Moonbyul rocks any look 

Me and Hyper lost 3 games. I vowed to report you if you pick Undying.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 16, 2015)

wait why D:

MY DIRGE ;_;


----------



## Hustler (Jun 16, 2015)

Piece of shit hero

He made us lose. We couldn't blink at all.


----------



## Matariki (Jun 16, 2015)

Hustler


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2015)

My bbys


----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2015)

sojin look like she got a some back

and erin titties 

sungah always looking like shes trying too hard


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2015)

Dude look at Keumjo

Challenging Kyungri for best looking


----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2015)

I couldnt even find keumjo at first 

its like its wheres waldo with this shit

she look so different


kyungri always best looking


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2015)

Just waiting for 9m to blow up 

They really deserved to get big with either Gun or Glue


----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2015)

they deserved to be a hit since dolls or wild

gun and glue should have been the reason sera and sem and eunji stayed


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2015)

Really though

a quadruple come back year with top tier songs and no one in Korea pays any attention to them

It must be heartbreaking for them


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 17, 2015)

actually dolls and wild charted decently, which is why they had a quadruple comeback

it just wasn't enough in the end tbh

kinda need that mediaplay like grills day and such


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 17, 2015)

WAOW.

Not even gonna spoiler dat.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 18, 2015)

Black Nut does it again

"Higher than E-sens" 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIfnoB_rgLE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Matariki (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes, we all love Black Nut


----------



## Hustler (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]pFuJAIMQjHk[/YOUTUBE]

[youtube]bvbKmzH_uEw[/youtube]

i'm so in love with all of them


----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Black Nut does it again
> 
> "Higher than E-sens"
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIfnoB_rgLE[/YOUTUBE]



Damn, this guy is really good.

For some reason his voice sounds just like Zico in cocks


----------



## Hustler (Jun 19, 2015)

Choa said:


> Damn, this guy is really good.
> 
> For some reason his voice sounds just like Zico in cocks



He's awesome

Here, he disses every rapper in Korean industry(eng sub). He's not better but he's a funny cunt.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2KmhMmqj_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2015)

omg this guy is a legend 



> Motherfuckers!





> Don't bring it, I'm sorry





> It was a joke I apologise



Was this the track that started the whole rap war in Korea a while ago?

EDIT

Ok so I just listened to about 3 bobby songs and his live guerrilla performance from SMTM4 
He's really not as good as people hype him up to be, I was expecting him to have the smoothest delivery and some godly flow but his flow and delivery are like normal.

Why do you guys (and others) keep parading him around as the best idol rapper

Link songs


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 21, 2015)

nobody else is posting about mamamoo so i'll post about them myself 

[YOUTUBE]uGl3yljWUEI[/YOUTUBE]

MUH FANSERVICE 


WHEEIN IS SO FABULOUS LOOK AT HER MAN


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2015)

My god the AOA comeback is gonna be good


----------



## Spica (Jun 21, 2015)

I love AOA's look and concept for Heart Attack but the song was such a let down 

Jimin, Choa, EVERYBODY looked amazing. 

Goddammit Brave Bros.

What I think I like about AOA is that even with a crap song they got a unique visual (Choa) and unique sound (fucking Jimin) compared to most other girl groups.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 21, 2015)

no matter how much i love puss (reading that is lol)

i can still pass on jimin

cool person

but still pls no


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2015)

tfw

Nobody is talking about 9 muses comebaek


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 21, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> nobody else is posting about mamamoo so i'll post about them myself
> 
> [YOUTUBE]uGl3yljWUEI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



They are awesome.

Btw first time posting here.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2015)

How many songs did Jessica record with Soshi before she got kicked


----------



## Spica (Jun 22, 2015)

Soyu looking like she's a background extra who wants to stand out. 
Dasom just looks like a background extra.
Bora looking good.
Hyorin amaze.


----------



## Spica (Jun 22, 2015)

megamisama


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 22, 2015)

New AoA song was hella bland, but we'll prolly get an eye contact version so who cares.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Z7UVf26KS0[/YOUTUBE]

Sistar queens of booty and legs except Dasom her ass was flat as fuck 




Soyu 









bora 





hyolyn 













and korean hockey players? that doesn't even make sense 

now i've seen everything 

i can see koreans playing lacrosse 



bora attempting to do the bernie doe


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQu2ubWC-Ag[/YOUTUBE]

i don't think they know what acoustic means

solji is solid

solid solji


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2015)

pretty sure koreans play everything we do man 

and yes

the butts were on point in sistars mv


edit: i don't get the point of the exid thing, it's like they just recorded that for the hell of it cuz those are definitely polished vocals


----------



## Jimin (Jun 22, 2015)

Really weird video...

It was too colorful. Hopefully English subtitles come out soon. : O


----------



## Yoona (Jun 22, 2015)

I watched Sistar's MV and ironically it reminded me of Warudo's sigs 

OT9 version of CMIYC got leaked. I got so used to that song being OT8 that I can't get used to Sica in it.  SM already threatened a lawsuit against the person who leaked it too


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2015)

gotta point out here that the intl kpop scene went bananas literally over an MV just having an extra person in it

sica power or scandal power


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

that snsd song was dumpster baby tier garbage

i was shaking my head and just turned off the video in shame when i first saw that

like what if someone came into my room and saw me watching that trash

i'd be fumbling to save face


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2015)

I just saw the tags

Wtf


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

but why she stop doe

needed to get closer


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2015)

Also Moonbyul has such a one sided crush lol


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

now kiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiissu~


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

wow leo you really were storing that in ur backpocket for the perfect opportunity to show off that solar x moonie lesbo lurve


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2015)

You know it


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

best couple of 2015


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2015)

Moonbyul confirmed thirsty as Warudo


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2015)

lol leo that just makes me sad then 

solar ain't into it

gotta let it go moonbyul


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2015)

Persistence is key


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2015)

My god Hyejeong and Seolhyun and Choa can have my children. Heart Attack is like So Cool mixed with Shampoo. It's alot like something After school would sing back in 2010.

The Sistar song is a big disappointment. Terrible.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2015)

Didn't bother with TinTap


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2015)

Mina too 

I expected a catchier song from AoA but still better than Sistars


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2015)

All of em really. Even Chanmi lol

The song isn't as good as Like a Cat. But it's okay. Looking forward to the lives.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

eeno u troll pls

aoa song was awful

choa and hyejeong can still get it but got damn it was terrible

sistar song was good u hater


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2015)

Maybe the Sistar song will grow on me but idk. It's just boring.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

tbh i've only listened to it once and i was too busy being mesmerized by the booty wootie in the mv to get a good assessment

i was mostly talkin out my ass but fuck you anyway enno


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2015)

Nah Sistar song was pretty bland


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2015)

I like Sistar19 songs and Some lol

Yeah their group music is not my thing though. In saying that, I doubt you'd care as much if there weren't any booty around.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

nah they deserve their spot as 3rd best gril group

they got a good amount of fun and catchy songs 

too many haters tryin to drag em down 

they aint t-ara level yet

secret seems to be heading that way of obscurity 

fx and after school just seem dead

kara just seems pathetic nowadays and youngji keeping them afloat

9 muses still hanging in there but these nugus taking over

snsd should have disbanded years ago


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2015)

Lel you know A-pink is gunning for that 3rd spot


----------



## Spica (Jun 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwP7jplJY5Y[/YOUTUBE]

Megamisama apparently have a solo project with an indie group D: HOW DID I NOT KNOW THIS.


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Lel you know A-pink is gunning for that 3rd spot


----------



## Hustler (Jun 23, 2015)

Wendy is so stannable


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2015)

I was saying that from day 1 but u was too busy on irene and them scissor sistas was too busy on seulgi


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 24, 2015)

poor choa



The World said:


> I was saying that from day 1 but u was too busy on irene and them scissor sistas was too busy on seulgi



 wat


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2015)

I heard something about Chanmi being a black sheep in AOA 

Apparently no one really engages in any sort of interactions with her and she doesn't even live in the same dorm?


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2015)

maybe because Jimin always overshadows her even though I think Chanmi sounds better as a rapper

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAUVWQNkGx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2015)

these grills 2 qt and sexy 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W9o02pmJWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqUfOw2DsGs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFA2BctWrfI[/YOUTUBE]

yoooo what the hell? 

feels like i'm watching the korean freaks and geeks retard homo edition


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 24, 2015)

chanmi ever raps without autotune??


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 24, 2015)

cookie is so fucking ava bait


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 24, 2015)

yeah chanmi sounds pretty good

but yeah she's gotten some really bad press about her

aoa aren't a very in tune group with each other tbh


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-oUBBGsztU[/YOUTUBE]

hooo shit solji does LE better than LE 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SACRBJB-HrE[/YOUTUBE]

damn i love these grills 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buzq6YbzOtc[/YOUTUBE]

LE ain't having none of hyerins shit


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 25, 2015)

shit taste in kpop girls


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 25, 2015)

some sort of flaming trouble

he'll be back shortly


----------



## The World (Jun 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5TFq8t-q1A[/YOUTUBE]

cara these gurls make me feel things 

 

 

dey 2 dam yeppo yeppo qt 










they really do take the crown for grill group weirdos who dont care about their image


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 25, 2015)

that last one


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2015)

Cahnmi has a bit of a bad rep. She's probably not done anything. I think she just gets it because she's the youngest.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeah it's super hard to judge these things and the companies play a huge role in their relationships, whether it's showing them how to get along despite being put together or if they're making them interact outside of camera time

it's funny because star empire is a shit company but it looks like 9M sort of get along because you can see members pop up in each others instagrams, and it appears eunji is still in contact with the members.  i don't know about sem and sera however.

then theres soshi/exo/suju which of course are all SM, and gave you the whole bond shtick.  even though snsd made it a long time, they still have their own cliques and have friends outside (ex. hyoyeon spends a lot of time around Min/Jia)

and of course then you have groups like Miss A.  I don't think they're bullying Suzy, but it's obvious they're not close and it's fine. 

personally I like what EXID's company (Yedang?) is doing. they have the group do these candid videos where they do stuff together, but they're not forcing shit on each other.  often times you'll see one or two of the members just walking off in the background being quiet and that's fine, they don't really have to be constantly interacting lol


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2015)

choa seems close with jimin and mina
hyejeong seems close with seolhyun and pretty much all of them except chanmi
yuna seems close with everybody or at least gets along well enough
seolhyun only one seems close with chanmi but that might be because they're both the maknae and seolhyun seems generally dumb/immature like shes a 12 year old or something


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2015)

yeah seolhyun seems to get the sweet maknae pass cuz everyone seems to baby her a bit

and yuna seems to get along with everyone

other than that they're very clique-ish


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2015)

I like how Solji seems like a genuine momma to the group

even with LE who seems like that independent do whatever she wants type

Hani is that awkward nerd who needs her Solji omma 


I also like how Mamamoo act like genuine sisters
they seem really close


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2015)

mamamoo are compatible, which is nice

except for moonbyul's unrequited homolust for solar

and my love for wheein, she's so cute 

[YOUTUBE]yriaEI9xPUU[/YOUTUBE]

edit: jesus who did moonbyul's styling today, they're usually so on point with her lately but that's bad


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2015)

you only say that because you want moonbyul always looking tomboyish so her homolust for solar will become real and she can wear the pants in the relationship


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2015)

wat

moonbyul has been looking amazing lately but that outfit just looks bleh on her

she's really skinny and lanky, which is why she pulled off the flower boy look all too well.  her skinnyness is recent too, she wasn't this thin for Ahh Oop 

on the other hand, wheein's body is perfect and has looked great in every outfit they give her.  ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)  she's like female sungyu


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2015)

yea every shot i've seen of wheein lately she has been looking better and better 

#gains


----------



## Hustler (Jun 28, 2015)

Yup, Wheein is incredibly cute


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> Most based taste in kpop grills



Why thank you Wouter


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Hustler (Jun 28, 2015)

The World said:


> yea every shot i've seen of wheein lately she has been looking better and better
> 
> #gains


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm impervious to your mina magiks


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]QLkoGrzGUjI[/YOUTUBE]

AOA's goal at the end of this is to give you as many heart attacks as possible


----------



## Hustler (Jun 29, 2015)

Cara!! enough Final Fantasy, come back to Doto


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2015)

Look at Choa's body


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]QLkoGrzGUjI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> AOA's goal at the end of this is to give you as many heart attacks as possible



now I know why they're so popular

i'm ded 



Hustler said:


> Cara!! enough Final Fantasy, come back to Doto



Final Fantasy > blizz spin off fanfic


----------



## Chloe (Jun 29, 2015)

hwassssssa


----------



## Chloe (Jun 29, 2015)

Choa said:


> My bbys



im here for this concept


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Hustler (Jun 29, 2015)

Chloe said:


> hwassssssa





How fitting


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2015)

Chloe said:


> hwassssssa



head down

booty poppin on a handstand

TWERK CHLOE TWERK







that shit gave wheein an aerobics heart attack


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 29, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Cara!! enough Final Fantasy, come back to Doto



noooooooooooooooooo

i'm not done yet


EDIT: wasn't crayon pop supposed to have a member for japanese promotions?


----------



## Hustler (Jun 29, 2015)

Don't make me report you!!

Doter needs you


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 30, 2015)

so btobs album is legit af


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 1, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _I did some things_ 



[YOUTUBE]ezavIH7PcJU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]AYIETMEMxWA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jul 1, 2015)

9muses Hurtlocker was the first really summerish song of the season.

That said, I hate the video. There was a lot of unnecessary car porn.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2015)

Wouter 

Nice hair


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2015)

the fuck i thought zenieth was enno for a sec


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2015)

kpop really is confusing wouter

i feel myself getting lost in the mire alot and thats when i just back away from my keyboard real slow like and reasses my life


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 1, 2015)

still jamming to myname


----------



## Hustler (Jul 1, 2015)

If you and Sober


----------



## Chloe (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm here for that shipping container aesthetic


----------



## Chloe (Jul 1, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> *Spoiler*: _I did some things_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wouter making fun of toddlers
Heartless


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2015)

Yo imma let you finish

But

9muses had the best summer comeback of all time


----------



## Chloe (Jul 1, 2015)

Nah not of all time


----------



## zenieth (Jul 1, 2015)

Still don't like that video

Song fyre tho.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2015)

Chloe said:


> Nah not of all time





**


----------



## dream (Jul 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]1pBgMBBsv4k[/YOUTUBE]

Not sure how I feel about this song.  There are some good parts to it but it feels like a pretty forgettable song.


----------



## Spica (Jul 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sna6j078eOw[/YOUTUBE]

Hurt Locker definitely is the summer jam. AOA and SISTAR can get lost with their forgettable excuses of songs.

Kyungri, Hyuna, Hyemi and Minha <3 I still can't recognise the new people haha


----------



## Sansa (Jul 2, 2015)

Hyuna vocals


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 2, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _I did more things_ 



[YOUTUBE]sG7ES3-oWbc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bOO_BjZ-qPo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Jul 2, 2015)

lmao wouter

ERIN

ERIN

ERIN

ERIN

PLS

STAHP

ERIN

TASUKETE ERIN


----------



## dream (Jul 2, 2015)

Spica said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sna6j078eOw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Hurt Locker definitely is the summer jam. AOA and SISTAR can get lost with their forgettable excuses of songs.
> 
> Kyungri, Hyuna, Hyemi and Minha <3 I still can't recognise the new people haha





This is a pretty good song.


----------



## The World (Jul 2, 2015)

muh grills 

keumjo, erin, kyungri 

maybe now they will explode on the charts


----------



## Sansa (Jul 2, 2015)

Gumbo oh my god


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2015)

jeez

i'm a fan of mino just by looking at the dude

he has the most fucking infectious smile for dudes.

[youtube]_OK0r2E4ty8[/youtube]


also we need to turn into a place of namyu worship now

since we couldn't do it during drama cuz the song kinda sucked


----------



## Sansa (Jul 3, 2015)

Namyu just needs to start being a top 10 group in terms of sales already

The fuck is wrong with Koreans and their shit taste


----------



## The World (Jul 3, 2015)

Gumbo 

great moniker wouter


----------



## Spica (Jul 3, 2015)

Cara mentioned it before, it seems like they're pushing for Minha. Too bad she no Hyuna or Kyungri.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 3, 2015)

Well Minha has a bit of an X factor visually but musically she's not that useful

Kyungri or Moon would be much better suited for the visual role


----------



## Spica (Jul 3, 2015)

Kyungri is def the first thing I think of when hearing 9M. She's got very striking features. Hyuna is a good number two. Before, it was Sera and Eunji. 

And Sungah still, always forever will be awkward af.


----------



## The World (Jul 3, 2015)

I always said that and you fools always doubted me 

man fuck you guys 

kyungri forever besto


----------



## Spica (Jul 3, 2015)

Demo of SNSD's You Think

I should not have listened to it. The American ver sounds pretty good. I'll prob think the Korean is weird and chopped up with weird transitions (like Mr Mr and IGAB)


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 3, 2015)

tfw reading up on hotshot cus i wanna check out more of their stuff and I figured i should learn their names

one of them is featuring on a chad future song
which will be released on the 7th
what a glorious time to be alive

[YOUTUBE]Eb7KwgbYSWY[/YOUTUBE]

what the shit


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2015)

sungah is cute but yeah super awkward

she has her value though, she seems to get along well with everyone at least (especially moonie)

but yeah for all of us kyungri is the best.  minha is gorgeous too in this doll way, and korea loves that.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 3, 2015)

I actually really dont like her hair in this comeback


----------



## Hustler (Jul 3, 2015)

Mino be killing SMTM



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfsBMC3nWUs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jul 3, 2015)

And then theres Black Nut

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ig5r1xb6WNg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Jul 3, 2015)

howlingggg 

I'm so glad I was on Mino before it was mainstream #petty


----------



## zenieth (Jul 4, 2015)

Why is bora the main rapper of sistar when she's so bad at it?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 4, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Why is bora the main rapper of sistar when she's so bad at it?



Because someone has to do it and she can't do anything else


----------



## Sansa (Jul 4, 2015)

Black nut


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 4, 2015)

comeback ranking: 9muses >>> wall >>>> AOA > sistar

gsd sounds meh, soshi i'm apprehensive on but probably not gonna be anything great.

also SMTM is fun to watch but i'll take more UPRS instead.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 4, 2015)

I should do more reacts
anything interesting come out these past.. 2 days?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 4, 2015)

I feel bad for sistar. Considering that for the longest time they've wanted to do their own style of things and their company won't let them.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 4, 2015)

What exactly do they want to do? : O I didn't really like their newest video. It felt really awkward at times. @__@


----------



## zenieth (Jul 4, 2015)

They said they'd rather be a group like 4minute. They really want to go for the rap, no fucks given aesthetic.

Which does fit them, unless they're bora, who's hopeless in that regard.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 4, 2015)

best sistar song is still so cool


----------



## zenieth (Jul 4, 2015)

Oh yeah, 4minute and T-ara confirmed they're both having comebacks.

T-ara in December.  4minute sometime after Hyuna's solo in august, so I'm guessing October.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 4, 2015)

eh not just bora, there's no way i can see dasom pulling off the rap concept lol


----------



## zenieth (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm alwayss willing to give anyone a chance, they need to prove they're bad.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]bGxll9f3qqI[/YOUTUBE]

seventeen celebrated murica day

and their performance was also cut

COINCIDENCE?

I THINK NOT


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 4, 2015)

and by that i mean their performance was cut because they're nugus and they've been around for a month now

they also have about 50 performances of this song at this point


----------



## The World (Jul 4, 2015)

murika


----------



## zenieth (Jul 4, 2015)

Oh, I got a song you can react to.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCAeiV9qOJM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 4, 2015)

america day is a thing??


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _another thing_ 



[YOUTUBE]wiyw-BGuGJ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Jul 5, 2015)

I was discussing things with a friend, and she reckons the guy that did the Like a Cat video thing now does subs under the name "hitler did nothing wrong 69"


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 5, 2015)

wtf


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2015)

Wouter you look like Jesus.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 5, 2015)

kpap jesus


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)

the redheaded stepchild jaysus


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)

[dailymotion]x2wpbiz[/dailymotion]

basick and the kid were the best here

looks like Joo Heon gonna be top contenders for idol rappers with Mino 

Ravi was a joke get this fool outta here

1punch was aight

black nut this guy is such a clown I love him 


[dailymotion]x2wqg40[/dailymotion]

Mino and hanhae did the best

i liked super b

and tae woon had good lyrics but he looked awkward as fuck

felt sorry for p-type 

lil boi this snickering hyena joker mofucka


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 6, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _i keep churning out things_ 



[YOUTUBE]8dWvOqipZ_A[/YOUTUBE]




lil boy the besto


----------



## zenieth (Jul 6, 2015)

ring my bell was pretty great.

Had a fun video to go with the song so as it is

GsD is at the top for the summer.

Song played like a 90's english pop song.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 6, 2015)

Girls day is out?
oh god


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 6, 2015)

SLOW THE FCK DOWN KPOP


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)

wouter why are you reacting to a girls day clone and not reacting to the actual Gsd?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4sN05-xIs4[/YOUTUBE]

man these girls grew up

so sexy 

but that silly wobble dance? 

and what is up with the dart game again? 

they must really like throwing darts at fuccboi booty


----------



## zenieth (Jul 6, 2015)

dance is terrible, but everything else was so top that I forgive it instantly.


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## zenieth (Jul 6, 2015)

Like this is what a summer jam should be. Stupid infectious fun.


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)

I wouldn't say it was all terrible

wait is that ass squating hip shake dance even theirs? i feel like i've seen it in one of these kaypawp vids


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 6, 2015)

exporting then uploading reaction >_>
<_<

this'll take a while


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)

I'll be waiting


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6V9yxf611Dc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jul 6, 2015)

I told you it was a proper summer jam.


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> [YOUTUBE]6V9yxf611Dc[/YOUTUBE]



how do you not know baby sojins name ?


----------



## Yoona (Jul 6, 2015)

That song is catchy as fk 
Dead sure Ring Ring My Bell is gonna be stuck in my head for the day.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]LyXHVniGa20[/YOUTUBE]

No Ilhoon but at least there was finally a live 

Also lol 3 months late


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 6, 2015)

whats the point if ilhoon's dank rap isn't there


----------



## koguryo (Jul 6, 2015)

Cuz Jiyoon does the dank rap


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)

dem yoohoo ns now how to spit ?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 6, 2015)

i seriously wonder how gayoon stands

i love her but how


----------



## zenieth (Jul 6, 2015)

koguryo said:


> Cuz Jiyoon does the dank rap



That moment when you realize that all of 4minutes rappers can go harder than ilhoon

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbi52OISGME[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqouLJw_MTk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQ5cEep9Nlc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)

I like blacklist


----------



## zenieth (Jul 6, 2015)

you'd have to be objectively terrible to not.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 7, 2015)

SNSD, I'm getting real tired of these videos that take almost a minute to get to the actual song.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 7, 2015)

Jesus christ, there are unremoveable ads in the video.

REALLY, SM?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 7, 2015)

Its better than their previous releases but not as catchy as their old ones


----------



## zenieth (Jul 7, 2015)

The bass is way to heavy for how mellow a song it is.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2015)

The Snsd song is so boring. Wth. SM gave Red Velvet such a good song.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 7, 2015)

Red Velvet is new and needs to establish themselves.

SNSD is literally too huge to fail. You could give them dog shite and they'd still chart.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 7, 2015)

Yeah an SNSD song could be garbage and still chart because SONES are a very determined fanbase


----------



## Sansa (Jul 7, 2015)

God

damn


----------



## Sansa (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Spica (Jul 8, 2015)

SNSD Party is so shit  I hope You Think doesn't disappoint.

Sometimes I wonder how SM can give their biggest success such crap songs when they should have every composer/producer at their disposal and can choose their pick.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 8, 2015)

Spica said:


> SNSD Party is so shit  I hope You Think doesn't disappoint.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder how SM can give their biggest success such crap songs when they should have every composer/producer at their disposal and can choose their pick.



the same way Suju was stuck with increasingly terrible songs for 3 years


----------



## Spica (Jul 8, 2015)

Anywho, I got Ring My Bell on my mind now. The song is so much infinitely better without the MV.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 8, 2015)

have a total newbie song

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-a8lPAphSE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Jul 8, 2015)

The leg shake in Ring My Bell reminds me of aboriginal dancing


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 8, 2015)

Zenieth I literally just did a reaction to that


----------



## Hustler (Jul 8, 2015)

Chloe said:


> The leg shake in Ring My Bell reminds me of aboriginal dancing





Typical white Aussie female 

Andup roasting Vernon though, poor kid


----------



## Chloe (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't consider myself "aussie"


----------



## Hustler (Jul 8, 2015)

Typical Italian female 

Watch SMTM season 4


----------



## zenieth (Jul 8, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> Zenieth I literally just did a reaction to that



You know they're new as hell when they're totally promoing their next song in the song.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 8, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Typical Italian female
> 
> Watch SMTM season 4


Now you're just rustlin my jimmies 

And I will when I can bludge enough time to marathon it


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 8, 2015)

zenieth said:


> You know they're new as hell when they're totally promoing their next song in the song.



people do that all the time though
or at least they used to


----------



## Hustler (Jul 8, 2015)

Chloe said:


> Now you're just rustlin my jimmies
> 
> And I will when I can bludge enough time to marathon it



Psht!

Be Strayan and proud

Here's your ex's audition

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1uXylUPhFI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm kind of looking forward to Twice. Wish they'd change their damn name and JYP will most likely fail with his song choices for them, but I really, really want to stan them (especially Tzuyu haha)

By final ranking:


*Tzuyu*

AKA THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE AND TAIWANESE GODDESS 
MOVE OVER ALL VISUALS
She looks like Chinese Rola to me too

*Nayeon *

I just think she looks awk af, reminds me of Sulli before f(x) got good stylists. Will prob be prettier when she debuts.
- Squirtle girl

*Jungyeon*

Cool, edgy girl with short hair and pants.


*Mina*

- Japanese #1!

*Dahyun*


*Sana*

- Japanese #2!

*Chaeyoung*


*Jihyo*

I only know her as 'Girl Korea thinks is too chubby to dance properly'

*Momo*

AKA JYP'S CHOICE
- Japanese #3!



Also


JUSTICE FOR *SOMI* #HALFIES4EVA (she looks like a Thai halfie dara)


----------



## zenieth (Jul 8, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> people do that all the time though
> or at least they used to



yeah, way back, Folks don't do that no more.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 8, 2015)

Mino's smile warms the cold dark pits of my heart

Like his happiness is infectious


----------



## Hustler (Jul 8, 2015)

Spica, just stan Lalice when she debuts (she's Thai). God knows when that is.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdhLxKFcOWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 8, 2015)

that horrible editing

how dare you actually break the flow of the music


----------



## Spica (Jul 8, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Spica, just stan Lalice when she debuts (she's Thai). God knows when that is.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdhLxKFcOWQ[/YOUTUBE]



I don't want to stan her, word in Thailand is she's just in YG cuz her family's rich........


----------



## Chloe (Jul 8, 2015)

Rola has a squarer face but I get your comparison

She's definitely the one to stan


----------



## Hustler (Jul 8, 2015)

^ Did you ever say you like Andup or am I imagining things?



Spica said:


> I don't want to stan her, word in Thailand is she's just in YG cuz her family's rich........


 

She can friking dance so whatever. She seems to be a better dancer than Nichkhun and Bam Bam..


----------



## Spica (Jul 8, 2015)

Chloe said:


> Rola has a squarer face but I get your comparison
> 
> She's definitely the one to stan



Taiwan Queen has the ability to look like Rola in some angles





and Goddess Fan Bing Bing in others


----------



## Hustler (Jul 8, 2015)

Also Tzuyu got in because Taiwanese were mass voting for her

Somi should have been in tbh


----------



## Spica (Jul 8, 2015)

Somi should have been in definitely.


And Tzuyu's got the hype before the Taiwanese mass voted  She would've been in anyway.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 8, 2015)

She got in due to voting(JYP said it himself), which all came from people mass voting for her


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 8, 2015)

Spica said:


> I don't want to stan her, word in Thailand is she's just in YG cuz her family's rich........



word is every thai idols and idol because their families are rich


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 8, 2015)

Tzuyu or whatever her name is is gorgeous


----------



## zenieth (Jul 8, 2015)

isn't somi literally 14.

Like not even going on 15, like ctually just turned 14, 14.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]TilAJM9xyto[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2015)

SomI is pretty. All the girls are quite pretty. With enhancements and a styling they'll look nice.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 8, 2015)

okay i've been watching mamamoo again and solar and moonbyul have no sense of each others personal space

so now we need to start speculating again of all these new idols who are teh gay with each other


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 8, 2015)

THEYRE ALL GAY


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 8, 2015)

only in my dreams wouter


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2015)

Spica said:


> Anywho, I got Ring My Bell on my mind now. The song is so much infinitely better without the MV.



get out

i ain't listening to this song without them OP boner booty shorts to compliment my thirsty eyes

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph5FqYUmd8A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYD4fn8u47M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoLEeTEhgoo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_kBEUwWTu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> only in my dreams wouter



in a perfect wouter world everyone is bi with kpop bodies and hispanic asses and calvin klein underwear model abs and packages all having orgies 

and solar is there singing to everyone's perfectly timed oooooooos


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2015)

Chloe said:


> Mino's smile warms the cold dark pits of my heart
> 
> Like his happiness is infectious



he got that star quality face and charisma

he need to stop with the silly ass mannerisms doe

even jay wasn't pleased


----------



## Chloe (Jul 8, 2015)

Hustler said:


> ^ Did you ever say you like Andup or am I imagining things?


No you're not.
Been a fan of Andup for years now.

This is his dog ggoma


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 9, 2015)

truest comment


----------



## The World (Jul 9, 2015)

i would have said your beard is on point wou wou


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2JTk0N5B9dM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 10, 2015)

looks like all girl groups are obsolete 

all you need is mamamoo


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 11, 2015)

[youtube]c_yPmt67sw4[/youtube]

so.      hype.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 11, 2015)

Spica said:


> I'm kind of looking forward to Twice. Wish they'd change their damn name and JYP will most likely fail with his song choices for them, but I really, really want to stan them (especially Tzuyu haha)
> 
> By final ranking:
> 
> ...


Jihyo 

Chaeyoung 

Mina 

Nayeon 

Tsuzu 

Godbless their parents

gud genes


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 11, 2015)

gud genes and makeup artists

though i must admit myself that taiwan girl looks ridiculously perfect


----------



## Hustler (Jul 11, 2015)

I liek Mina


----------



## Sansa (Jul 11, 2015)

Mina is a bombshell

Dem nip genes

I wonder who I should stan


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

are they from that JYP elimination girl group show?

I remember watching an episode a few months back and all the girls were praising this long legged sorta cute girl as the best dancer among them

looked like an alpha leader

then I watched her actually dance

complete garbage

then I saw another girl do some goofy ass animal dance

and like JYP I had this face



welp never gonna watch this BOOSHIT again

D E V O I D O F T A L E N T
E
A
D
T
O
M
E


----------



## Spica (Jul 11, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> gud genes and makeup artists
> 
> though i must admit myself that taiwan girl looks ridiculously perfect




She is indeed perfect. 



I know she's Taiwanese, but her Chinese style really stands out compared to the regular Korean styles. I guess that's what Knetz meant when they said she looked exotic.


----------



## Spica (Jul 11, 2015)

DEM

DAT PROFILE


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

profile looks terrible dat nose

but the first pic is g8

my lil tai cis can't be dis qt


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 11, 2015)

dfsajd;jaksf;asdjk

whats wrong with her nose

you and tina i swear

if it's not A) huge or B) insanely deformed then i have no clue whats wrong with it


----------



## Hustler (Jul 11, 2015)

Tzuyu is pretty but I don't see the whole goddess/angel thing and she's pretty useless other than her looks



The World said:


> are they from that JYP elimination girl group show?
> 
> I remember watching an episode a few months back and all the girls were praising this long legged sorta cute girl as the best dancer among them
> 
> ...



Momo lol

She was way too overhyped


----------



## Hustler (Jul 11, 2015)

Also Yoo Jae Suk performing Bae Bae is the greatest thing ever

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WxwJ2J0_90[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jul 12, 2015)

4minute, GOT7 and UNIQ are coming together with one other(unnamed) group to do a collaboration song event in china in august.


----------



## The World (Jul 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgGjzUnnqfc[/YOUTUBE]



Mino ain't playing around


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 12, 2015)

"as you would at a OB/GYN"

pfffffft


----------



## Hustler (Jul 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> "as you would at a OB/GYN"
> 
> pfffffft



Pfft yourself cunt

How you been?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 12, 2015)

groovin to lim kim


----------



## Sansa (Jul 12, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Tzuyu is pretty but I don't see the whole goddess/angel thing and she's pretty useless other than her looks



There's a reason the visual is a role Leo.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 12, 2015)

Couldn't even recognise Hyeri in this

Did she get something done or is just the angle?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 13, 2015)

tbh the switch between dark hair and light hair sometimes has that effect

all i can tell is that theres some boob makeup there

[YOUTUBE]wR5cbLyFFIc[/YOUTUBE]

i wasn't gay for moonbyul before, but now i am.  she actually helps with the chorus after she's done rapping


----------



## The World (Jul 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1oTSAhdzNQ[/YOUTUBE]

wouter

only infinite forgives


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 13, 2015)

man i'll be happy if i don't see anyone trying to use a broken mirror for easy symbolism for about a decade

the song is fun, tho


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 13, 2015)

kpop and easy symbolism go hand in hand

you're gonna see a broken mirror at least 3 times in the next two years


----------



## The World (Jul 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrdk3IGcau8[/YOUTUBE]

man these guys are silly

they always make the silliest catchiest kpawp songs

not placing so much importance on vanity and the perfect figure?

don't see that all the time

nice message GOT7


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 13, 2015)

i really like got7 cuz i'm a sucker for when boy groups go the supa kawaii route

good examples being i love BAP's cute songs more than anything else they release lol


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 13, 2015)

Luc actually checking out kpop releases?
what has the world come to

[youtube]qlxPtYOEv0s[/youtube]


----------



## Sansa (Jul 13, 2015)

Jackson is the only reason I started listening to Got7

There's no way you can hate the kid


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 13, 2015)

this is true

like, he looks like a major douchebag.

but the truth is the guy is super fucking sweet and down to earth.  being an idol is his job and he does what he can for fans but he's got a really level head.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 13, 2015)

Crush & Zico's song is so good

Back off Moonbyul


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]TweV4ncrmg0[/YOUTUBE]

it's okay leo

it might not work out

but please hold off cuz i need mamamoo to last like another 50 years mmkay


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 13, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> Luc actually checking out kpop releases?
> what has the world come to
> 
> [youtube]qlxPtYOEv0s[/youtube]



i saw your reaction videos and then i saw how many subscribers you had and i thought "i gotta get in on this and become the next pewdiepie"


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 13, 2015)

lol i told wouter we need to market him

change his name to "cynical kpop man" or something


----------



## Hustler (Jul 13, 2015)

No!

Kpop Viking


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 13, 2015)

kpop viking is very good 

trademark that shit


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 14, 2015)

tbh I'm kind of shooting myself in the foot with these because people tend to watch them if they really like a song and they want to see other people really liking those songs

actually going "nah this is bullshit" once in a while makes people flustered


----------



## Sansa (Jul 14, 2015)

Who cares what the tumblrinas think


----------



## Chloe (Jul 15, 2015)

Choa said:


> Like Chief Keef playing paintball 24/7 instead of getting Chop to make beats for him


Gotta admit some of the custom paint on the guns he has look fucking sick


----------



## Chloe (Jul 15, 2015)

_sorry leo take jei

_kek


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Crush & Zico's song is so good
> 
> Back off Moonbyul



turns out it's plagiarized.

Suju's Devil was surprisingly not garbage.

Same can't be said for Apink's Remember(video was really pretty though).


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 16, 2015)

tbh Suju has recovered quite well from those long years of sorrysorry esque bullshit songs

Mamacita was a great album, Devil seems to be good also.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 16, 2015)

Chloe said:


> Gotta admit some of the custom paint on the guns he has look fucking sick



I like to imagine he uses paintball as a cover up for him keeping his street warfare skills in top condition


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKyQkTqbiG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 17, 2015)

someone threatened rapmon with a gun

he's about to get that real rap street cred


----------



## Hustler (Jul 18, 2015)

Lol because he called his members dark?

Crazy fans


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 18, 2015)

daaammmmnnnn hoya going hard in the lives


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 18, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Lol because he called his members dark?
> 
> Crazy fans



yeah he called them "too black to see" and the world got mad because they expected a guy who is self-taught english to automatically understand that this word has more connotation to it than the directly translated korean meaning


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2015)

*Link Removed*

why is bomi so based

she looks like a disgruntled mom fed up with her kids shit


----------



## Spica (Jul 18, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> yeah he called them "too black to see" and the world got mad because they expected a guy who is self-taught english to automatically understand that this word has more connotation to it than the directly translated korean meaning



Reminds me, apparently /r/AsianBeauty brigaded a Korean cosmetics company to change the name of their product from White Power to Whitening Power


----------



## zenieth (Jul 19, 2015)

So T-ara's coming back in august as well.

So in this summer we have

Apink
AoA
SNSD
Sistar
Girl's Day
Wonder Girls
T-ara
Nine Muses
Mamamoo
Hello Venus
G-friend
Stellar
The Ark


----------



## Sansa (Jul 19, 2015)

T-Ara 

**


----------



## zenieth (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh yeah, and sonamoo came back.

That's a thing

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYqfHaAkplw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jul 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOmTdFpIDX8[/YOUTUBE]

symbolism


----------



## The World (Jul 20, 2015)

haven't seen the video but the thumbnail already looks like an arm-hand vagina


----------



## The World (Jul 20, 2015)

and sonamoo is suppose to be like the female BAP? 

N A W
O
P
E



I like the rapper doe 

and did one of them bitches say "......it feels so tight, like CUSHION!" 


P H R A S I N G


----------



## The World (Jul 20, 2015)

yooooo that stellar video 

reminds me of 9muses and EXID mvs

all that thrusting 

I love this group ck


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 20, 2015)

sonamooo needs better managament, they've got the potential.

haven't checked out the song yet though
will do when I come back


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 20, 2015)

i like the sonamoo song

the rapper got cuter, her pink hair works


----------



## zenieth (Jul 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZuv_woHhb8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 20, 2015)

wow she's really talented 

waaaander grills with sunmi comeback when


----------



## Hustler (Jul 20, 2015)

Sunmi starting to look more and more like Yura lol

Still hot though


----------



## Chloe (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Sansa (Jul 21, 2015)

> Ice Age 4 star Nicki Minaj tries to copy Dahye’s sex appeal


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2015)

> Avril Lavigne copies Dahye’s pigtailed cutie look





> Victoria Justice’s backup singer Mariah Grande copies Dahye’s fiery red locks



mein sides


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlGjbdZdiqE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm glad wonder girls are still doing shit

thought it was over for them except maybe yenny


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 21, 2015)

i fucking love these




zenieth said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlGjbdZdiqE[/YOUTUBE]



i also fucking love these


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Jul 21, 2015)

I haven't been active in 5 years and i actually just got into kpop like 3 years ago, i wasn't really sure what to post and from going through the thread i wonder: Is there space for fanboying over Male groups/singers as well? Don't get me wrong i love kpop in general, i just wanted to be prepared for whatever comes up  

Nice to meet you guys!




zenieth said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlGjbdZdiqE[/YOUTUBE]



Now that is different, gotta check out if theres more on the jyp channel, was busy waiting somewhere in a dark corner for the 1st of every month to listen to some new BB songs

In case you haven't seen it yet! Is this Daesung playing Drums for the whole song? God yes it is!

CLICK


----------



## Hustler (Jul 21, 2015)

I Я Sayo said:


> I haven't been active in 5 years and i actually just got into kpop like 3 years ago, i wasn't really sure what to post and from going through the thread i wonder: Is there space for fanboying over Male groups/singers as well? Don't get me wrong i love kpop in general, i just wanted to be prepared for whatever comes up
> 
> Nice to meet you guys!



Of course, I love Big Bang and Wouter fanboys lot of male groups too


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 21, 2015)

yo but that sonamoo release was tight as fuck


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2015)

huh, so that Chick in Devil is 14.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 22, 2015)

MARK YOUR FUCKING CALENDERS SONS

IKON DEBUT SEPTEMBER 15TH
HYPE MODE ACTIVATE


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 22, 2015)

its funny how all the bobby and BI hate disappeared after Minho managed to make a mess of himself on SMTM4


----------



## Hustler (Jul 22, 2015)

That Mino scandal was blown out of proportion. He said one thoughtless line. 

Ikon doe!!



Hyukoh signed with High Grnd, wow Tablo bringing in them big signings from the start


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]OtTySJ3CCfE[/YOUTUBE]

obligatory junhoe wreking shit


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 22, 2015)

also as much as this pains me to say, Chanwoo really was the right addition to Ikon

what with the other two being viciously hated by netizens at the moment
and Chanwoo actually having gotten a good deal taller, making him Junhoe height, aka the perfect face for a group.

I'm super interested to hear what kind of sound they come out with, hopefully GD doesn't meddle with it.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 22, 2015)

Jinhyeong rumor was stupid though, there were just pictures of him smoking. Not a big deal considering how many underage kids smoke. Chanwoo is okay but other two had the better vocals.

They'll be composing their own shit that's why it took them this long to debut.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 22, 2015)

yeah thats why I'm just praying GD doesn't go anywhere near them 

I really dig the shit BI comes up with
sort of worried he'll burn out within a few years though, the amount of work he puts in is not healthy.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2015)

YG said that 2NE1 is going to release a single this year.

Maybe

if not, next year

probably


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Jul 22, 2015)

Ikon debut? Sept 15 th ?? Holy shit ! And then again its yg ,their deadlines are nonexistent but i can't wait what style theyll go with, its really unpredictable what an album would sound like , much like winners , i loved it tho, still listening to it religiously ! 

Chanwoo was by far the fav from the very beginning of mix and match as far as i remember 

@Zenieth

Yeah probably once park bom is done self reflecting on taking prescribed meds  another one of those overhyped ridiculous scandals


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Jul 22, 2015)

> I'm super interested to hear what kind of sound they come out with, hopefully GD doesn't meddle with it.



Gd secretly meddles with everything and everyone

ALSO EDIT EDIT EDIT WTF

Link removed

Oh snap, hyukoh band joining in? Thats so different from what YG usually goes for, im very positively surprised


----------



## Hustler (Jul 22, 2015)

Are you watching Infinity Challenge recent eps? GDYB are a riot

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mMZ2jBaL0o[/YOUTUBE]

YG rejected like 50 songs for Ikon so it better be damn good


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Jul 22, 2015)

YG rejected like 50 songs for Ikon so it better be damn good[/QUOTE]

Woah 50 songs? i really didnt hear much about the progress of IkoN, except for some photoshoots, but im sure he'll take care of their success , it seems to me like he puts much higher expectations on ikon than he did on winner, as he said back then the K in their name standing for Korea as in representing the country and whatnot. 

Oh yeah i love the music festivals, im watching the raws as well to get previews of whats coming up, kwanghee doing karaoke with taeyang and gd is the bomb.

Ah i can keep watching that performance, GD was so hard to recognize 

What's your favorite pairing of this years festival? Sometimes , even tho hes funny, i wanna choke myungsoo for always trying to turn everything into edm like  you have the best female artist to do slow music with and you insist on putting your electronic madness all over her talent. Zion T is so much funnier than i expected


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 22, 2015)

it'd make sense if they spent the last year making sure chanwoo got his skills up to par, then fleshing out the individual talents of the original members. 

Yunhyeong in particular needs something to make him stand out because as it stands he's always gotten overshadowed by too many more talented people, in mix and match however with the smaller team compositions he really shines. If he can become that noticeable in the full group he'd be amazing.

Donghyuk is fine, if a bit lacking in stage presence.
Junhoe I really want to see grow into a vocal powerhouse


----------



## Hustler (Jul 22, 2015)

Yeah he said he rejected over 50 songs for Ikon and Winner. I don't trust his taste though, he rejected "Love you to death" at the start and Taeyang had to beg him to get that song in which ended up being really really good.

B.I must have been under lot of pressure but the kid has talent, he'll come up with some good stuff. You can tell YG always wanted Ikon to win over Winner though , he wants a mini Big Bang and he knows he ain't getting that with Winner. 

Lol I initially wanted Jae Suk and GDYB, never expected Kwanghee. My favourite would be GDYB since I'm biased but other than that, I'm looking forward to Zion T and Hyukoh. I agree about Myungsoo, he's too damn obsessed with EDM and I don't think he could sing a slow song. Iu would just bury him in that duet.

Also the "If you" live perfs are awesome, wish they promoted it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 22, 2015)

I feel bad for BI, netizens are giving the kid a hard time for something his father did


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 22, 2015)

probably part of the reason why their debut was delayed, come to think of it.

nobody denies he's a hard worker, so once the initial outrage against his father has died down and idk he does some charity stuff once he's succesful, everyone will love him.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 22, 2015)

these are netizens wouter

they're designed to hold grudges for minimum 50 years


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2015)

After summer ends

There's really only F(x) (lol) EXID and 4minute to round out the year for GGs.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 22, 2015)

EXID and pominit coming back already?
interesting

I do believe we've had most of the big names all of a sudden yes, so the last 4 months will either be incredibly dull or incredibly surprising


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0aSDCau6kY[/YOUTUBE]

I'm curious as to what 4minute comes back with. Crazy was the first ep where the Group produced a majority of the songs on it.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NarkROK0aRc[/YOUTUBE]

goodbye performance.

Moonbyul singing, Wheein and Solar rapping


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 22, 2015)

Moonbyul has such a nice voice but prefers rapping it seems.  She's not bad but it seems she's content being known just as Mamamoo's rapper



Deputy Myself said:


> EXID and pominit coming back already?
> interesting
> 
> I do believe we've had most of the big names all of a sudden yes, so the last 4 months will either be incredibly dull or incredibly surprising



EXID are set for sept I believe, probably after their show stops airing


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2015)

F(x) and Exid are september.

4minute is some undefined time in Fall. They in LA now working G-Unit though.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello Venus music keeps going downhill 

Ara pls come back


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYHyAIFG3iI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Jul 23, 2015)

Yeah i think YG has his hands in everything just a little bit too much, but it's a little bit different with big bang now, I think GD said that Yang CEO had almost no influence on the album, he just let them work and so far its been a good decision, IF YOU is definitely a bomb live, Sober as well , i mean dae playing the drums for the whole song is so rad. Taeyang worked like 4 years? on rise, i wonder how many more songs were rejected there as well 

Let's see what Ikon will sound like, I'm a bit anxious but yeah, BI is full of ideas and i kind of like the fact that , different to back then in WIN , it seems like the 3 oldest IkoN members split the responsibility some more instead of putting everything on BI's shoulders. And it really is too obvious that YG expects way more of them than he does from Winner 

As soon as JYP came out , thinking about the last music festival and jae suk's passion for dancing and how he had to sing rnb instead, i kind of had a feeling theyd mash well, but I'm sure GDYB will create the best song and jae suk is the most adaptable from the lot. While i like Kwanghee he tries too hard to be funny through his singing and dancing, i have no idea what he can actually do . IU Is so charming , im sure she'll work Myungsoo through it, can't wait for E of Made ... just a bit over a week


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2015)

So one of the 'E' album tracks is going to be by the GTOP sub unit.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Jul 23, 2015)

Wait what , was it mentioned somewhere?  How did I miss that . That would literally leave me mindblown for the rest of the month


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2015)

YG confirmed it.

Coming out August, the other song in september.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2015)

GD AND TOP!!!

FUCK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 23, 2015)

msorry its hard to feel too hype for GDTOP when big bang has kind of killed their own hype by having 3 months of comebacks already, and.. Ikon is coming out soon after which is a bit more interesting to me


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2015)

But all their songs have been solid though


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2015)

In not as good news.

T-ara's comeback song is produced by Brave Brothers


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nT65Qywr96s[/YOUTUBE]

directly to mein choa

ruff y ryders


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 23, 2015)

I will never get sick of that video


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2015)

nobody will

because i literally just watched it like 2 days ago for the millionth time


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2015)

it's a pretty factual documentary.


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]DeE63IkPzVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhDO3CoAZks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2015)

hated kisum on UR

she a wackass try hard rapper using her cuteness to elevate what little she got


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2015)

She still one of the better rappers from it.


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2015)

wat 

hell naw

she was bottom tier along with chihuahua bitch Jolly V and Jace the worst rapper ever 

even Jidam was better than Kisum


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2015)

Like bloody fucking hell,

Kisum's as good as lil cham.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2015)

And jace isn't the worst rapper ever.

Bora's still rapping.


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Like bloody fucking hell,
> 
> Kisum's as good as lil cham.



sooo awful and cringe inducing? 



zenieth said:


> And jace isn't the worst rapper ever.
> 
> Bora's still rapping.



i meant for the show but yeah bora da worst or at least top 3 worst


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2015)

The World said:


> sooo awful and cringe inducing?



I aint talking about freestyle lil cham, cause she's horrid at it. I'm talking lil cham when she does actual tracks.

But comparing Kisum to Jace

bruh

bruuuuuuuuh

bruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh


no


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2015)

i meant they were bottom tier  on the show

not that Kisum is necessarily as god awful as Jace

because Kisum can write some pretty effective lyrics it's just her flow and style and those garbage trap beats she raps on are annoying as fuck


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2015)

hey guys

hey

hey

hey

*air horns*

hey

what about jimin

it goes a little something like


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2015)

Who? **


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> hey guys
> 
> hey
> 
> ...



puss puss

*brave bros air horns*

PUSS PUSS


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2015)

the mothafuckin top madam


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> the mothafuckin top madam



You mean UR's ironic mascot?


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2015)

as annoying as her voice is

bitch went in on that song


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2015)

Apparently 4minute's in charge of making their entire album for their next comeback.

fuck...

Black List
Crazy
Cut It Out
Tickle x3
Stand Out
Se Se Se
Badly

an entire album of songs like those...


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2015)

The World said:


> as annoying as her voice is
> 
> bitch went in on that song



she's not exactly bad, she's just got the most annoying voice in kpop 


also then fuck yeah pominit


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2015)

Like seriously.

Blacklist, Crazy - Hyuna
Stand out, Se Se Se, For muzik - Jiyoon
Tickle x 3 - Sohyun
Cut It Out - Hyuna and Sohyun
Badly - Jiyoon and Gayoon

And album of songs like those would put the kpop game on a crutch.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2015)

i'm a little confused though, for those songs they're pretty much all just listed for lyrics

are you saying they're choosing these songs from the producers?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> i'm a little confused though, for those songs they're pretty much all just listed for lyrics
> 
> are you saying they're choosing these songs from the producers?



Those are the songs they wrote.

Hyuna mentioned she writes the lyrics first and then gives it to the mixer to make the beat for it while Sohyun writes her lyrics based on the beat she's given.

And Jiyoon produced all of the songs she wrote as well. Gayoon's a ? as to her process.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2015)

okay that makes more sense


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2015)

Still disappointed that Blacklist didn't get a MV when it's objectively the best song on Hyuna's last album.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2015)

yeah i wanted to see what happens when LE says "fuck you bitch, bump bump cheese"


----------



## Chloe (Jul 23, 2015)

The World said:


> [youtube]nT65Qywr96s[/youtube]
> 
> directly to mein choa
> 
> ruff y ryders


I think about this reguarly


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jul 24, 2015)

Chloe said:


> I think about this reguarly



smoke weed every day


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]n_Q-zOjfcDo[/YOUTUBE]

trollbyul


----------



## Sansa (Jul 24, 2015)

I forgot how nice Hwayoung looked

Too bad K-netz are ravaging her


----------



## Sansa (Jul 24, 2015)

Tsuzuyu


----------



## zenieth (Jul 25, 2015)

best in the game


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 25, 2015)

i have a problem

i dreamed last night that i was playing tf2 with Solar & Wheein

solar liked playing pyro


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2015)

My baby still going strong I see.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 25, 2015)

of course it is

needs to be stronger though


----------



## Jimin (Jul 25, 2015)

Really old and all, but Hyolyn's version of Let It Go from Frozen was quite nice.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2015)

Mamamoo are done promoting, now what is there in life?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 26, 2015)

Wonder Girls and T-ara are out next week.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 26, 2015)

Also apparently somebody did a Chart of GG traits


----------



## Austin (Jul 27, 2015)

hi    guise


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 27, 2015)

austin pls


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2015)

Day Day from Dalmatian was on Show me the money and made it pretty far but zero airtime


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 27, 2015)

woah really? i would have recognized him if i saw him but he probably used his real name too


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2015)

Yeah, they barely showed him though. I only found out he was there after like the 3rd episode.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGVfmWZzIys[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 27, 2015)

damn i remember dalmatian before that whole drug scandal bitness


----------



## The World (Jul 27, 2015)

yoooooooooooooooooooo i love the weirdness of this MV and the reggae snare

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9zL-A78oRg[/YOUTUBE]




and is Choa wearing a dress with the statue of brazllian jesus while practicing witchcraft?

dafuck? 






and they was playing pokemanz? 



damn they was just droppin STACKS


----------



## zenieth (Jul 27, 2015)

AoA needs jesus

All of them


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6r7L9V4NSw8[/YOUTUBE]

I am enjoying this show way too much


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 27, 2015)

tfw show me the money 4

started watching for idol rapper drama
stayed for the legit awesome shit that a solid lineup of rappers keep delivering
who the fuck is black nut


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2015)

Basick and Lil Boi are insane


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]8XjopPypfxI[/YOUTUBE]

microdot is super interesting


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2015)

He's Sanchez brother, talent runs in the family

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imo_G_Fu7gk[/YOUTUBE]

Lil Boy has the best smile, he looks so adorable


----------



## The World (Jul 27, 2015)

i'm going to assume Leo is short for Leoquisha lashanda cuntington


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2015)

Sayo kun, BB released snippets for next track





The World said:


> i'm going to assume Leo is short for Leoquisha lashanda cuntington


----------



## The World (Jul 27, 2015)

seungri living the dream


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 28, 2015)

mamamoo withdrawal


----------



## Sansa (Jul 29, 2015)

That new Soshi song is ass

Like, it's just really fucking bad.

And why are they still being given concepts like that lol

They're grown women.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Jul 29, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Sayo kun, BB released snippets for next track



Now if the GD&TOP one is gonna be more upbeat it would become a fantastically well rounded album, what do you think? I love the vibe it gives off, and then again, what is there not to love about seungri on a trampoline 

BTW

have you guys seen Team Zicopalo's upcoming performance? The beat kills it, it's the only group they've teased so far, the others completed their mission already.

[YOUTUBE]Zx0XVq1OK60[/YOUTUBE]


Eng subs released today in case you wanna watch!


----------



## Jimin (Jul 29, 2015)

So I was in some Korean store yesterday and there was this MV playing... There were 5 people in it and one of the members looked just like... Bora. What group is this?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 29, 2015)

dear god I'm seriously in love with One


----------



## zenieth (Jul 30, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> So I was in some Korean store yesterday and there was this MV playing... There were 5 people in it and one of the members looked just like... Bora. What group is this?



bitch, we need more than that.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 30, 2015)

Well... I don't have more than that. I only saw small clips. DX It's probably a more recent MV if that helps...


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Jul 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]I097WICshrA[/YOUTUBE]

Now i just read in the comments that they eliminated one, WHAT? WHY THE F. he was amazing, dont break wouwous heart Zico


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 31, 2015)

couldn't have One stealing Minho's votes


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 31, 2015)

gukjoo decided to film mamamoo on her phone and lol

[YOUTUBE]Pwr53dQIOVo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jul 31, 2015)

^ Haha they're so cute

Also I like One but he was the weakest out of the 4. Zico/Palo team is too strong, he would stayed longer in YG or AOMG.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 1, 2015)

the team was pretty killer yes
but the fact remains that at this point it comes down to marketing
what makes each rapper unique in a way that they can be sold to the audience
to garner votes

Minho has the whole attractive idol rapper thing down tbh

Still, he's made a good name for himself through this show, also because the public will feel sympathy for his "unfair" elimination he'll walk away from it in better shape than if he were voted off in one of the first live shows.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 1, 2015)

TODAY WE WILL FIND OTU WHO THE REAL WINNER OF THE GIRL GROUP KPOP SUMMER BATTLE WAS


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 1, 2015)

GODDAMMIT TAEYEON


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 1, 2015)

HYEMI PLS


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 1, 2015)

okay everyoen is fine....



DAMMIT NO THIS GAME SUCKS


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 1, 2015)

TAEYEON COULD YOU NOT LIVE WITH THE GUILT OF PUSHING SOLAR OFF A CLIFF


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 1, 2015)

that last one is heartbreaking ;_;


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 1, 2015)

snsd members really can't take it lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 1, 2015)

jesus yuri goes hard


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 1, 2015)

they seem to not want to kill each other anymore

time to form a grill group


----------



## Reznor (Aug 1, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

